# AJ Lee Pipebomb!!!!!



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*AJ Lee buries the entire diva's Roster*

Holy shit haha:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

She was only speaking the truth.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Why is this thread worthy??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee buries the entire diva's Roster*

that was magnificent. bellas doing nothing but chirpin


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

:mark: I got excited... She speaks the truth, bring Paige up and they can anti diva the Total Divas... the story tells itself


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee buries the entire diva's Roster*

that was awesome but the dumb bellas wouldn't shut the hell up


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee buries the entire diva's Roster*



brandiexoxo said:


> Why is this thread worthy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why not? That was amazing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

she's better on the mic than axel


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Epic. Promo. Epic. Thank you, AJ!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



brandiexoxo said:


> Why is this thread worthy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well, someone's going to want to discuss it eventually.

I'm very very surprised they let AJ say those things considering how hard they are pushing, and how much time they have invested in this TV show.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


LOL it's not even close


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Not just better than Axel, better than most others on the mic too. Superb promo. Obvious truth.


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Also that "I didn't have to suck... to the people on top" that pause sold it for me... we know what she meant


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

That was absolutely Murder, what a promo


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


mentioning axel is the same breath as her is a disservice to her work.


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



CastielIsGod said:


> WOW


Damn, beat me to it.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> Why not? That was amazing.


Yeah but its just gonna lead to some gimmick match where the less talented "reality" girls go over her. Them Bellas, damn they looked like fucking idiots just now!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

that was great 

only thing good i heard from the total divas was a Bella saying "You just skip!"


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

I marked like crazy. By far the GOAT Divas promo and honestly one of the best promos of the year.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



SpaceTraveller said:


> Also that "I didn't have to suck... to the people on top" that pause sold it for me... we know what she meant


that's how you tread the PG line..well done..very shocking..She is making her mark


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

It was great, AJ tearing down all those pretenses.



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


Deaf mutes are better on the mic than Axel, so lets not pretend that's an accomplishment.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

That was awesome except for the Bella Cunts and their talentless cum dumpster friend attempting to no sell it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

The truth was spoken.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Bellas were damn annoying in that segment. They couldn't just shut the fuck up.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*










Bow down to the best


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

She MURDERED them. She Runs Monday Night Raw...went from a mixed reaction to outright AJ chants to a BIG POP on the Bryan/Punk level. Hahaha...I love this shit.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

That was great. Shes a star


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

AJ losses viewers while Total Divas gains. Bitch needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Bryan D. said:


> Bellas were damn annoying in that segment. They couldn't just shut the fuck up.


I tuned them out to be honest, that was fucking gold


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

It was an awesome segment but I wish the bellas would shut the fuck up.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



brandiexoxo said:


> Why is this thread worthy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:hitgirl3

Because it's the first time a diva has done something thread worthy on the mic since Trish Stratus was active on the roster?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Wait, hold up a second. Who in the company right now is actually definitely better than AJ?

-Punk
-Cena (his A game is better than AJ's you can't deny it)
-Bray Wyatt
-Christian at his best
-...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

AJ buried all those bitches and Nattie's man with that promo. Loved it and she got the crowd behind her because for the most part what she said is true. Too bad the dumb ass Bellas tried to no sell it instead of actually being offended.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

It was great, awesome to watch because AJ spoke the truth about 90% of the divas division. The Bellas and Eva Marie were painful to watch, constantly yelling while she was speaking. It was also painful to watch them do the skipping after AJ finished. They have no talent whatsoever, and shouldn't be there. Natalya, though is fine, and Naomi is OK.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



greendayedgehead said:


> Wait, hold up a second. Who in the company right now is actually definitely better than AJ?
> 
> -Punk
> -Cena (his A game is better than AJ's you can't deny it)
> ...


Dean Ambrose? Sandow?

Just a start, she's good though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

I thought that was the best promo AJ's done, so much truth.

The Bellas almost ruined it with their garbage acting. I like The Bellas, but there was no defending that, they were terrible. fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Normally I'm neutral on AJ but damn girl just laid down the law on all of those divas and Tyson Kidd. And nothing she said wasn't true.

Plus the crowd actually being behind her and cheering help to sell that segment.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Bryan D. said:


> Bellas were damn annoying in that segment. They couldn't just shut the fuck up.


They're annoying every segment. They're good at making themselves easy to hate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

AJ > DB > Ziggler confirmed tonight.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



greendayedgehead said:


> Wait, hold up a second. Who in the company right now is actually definitely better than AJ?
> 
> -Punk
> -Cena (his A game is better than AJ's you can't deny it)
> ...


Really are we doing this now? The promo was good but come on..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



greendayedgehead said:


> Wait, hold up a second. Who in the company right now is actually definitely better than AJ?
> 
> -Punk
> -Cena (his A game is better than AJ's you can't deny it)
> ...


I think AJ is better than Christian. I haven't ever heard Christian cut a promo anywhere near as good as the one AJ just did.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

"SAY IT TO MY FACE" and skipping around. 8*D

Fucking horrible comebacks in response to dat truth.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

I didn't like it. Why? The diva division is the WWE fault. They are the ones that don't care about it by the way they are treating them. 

I'm surprised no one is calling out the company for actually wanting to do a reality show for the divas instead of hiring women wrestlers and making something out of their division.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

The Bellas do that shit to satisfy their own personal egos and in attempt to hinder the success of anybody they associate with in segments. I guarantee you they weren't told to act like that.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Snatching, slaying, annihilating etc etc etc. I told all of y'all back in the NXT days. Everyone was ripping on her 13 year old boy body and 13 year old girl personality, while I sat back, shrugging off the doubters and haters, while I watched the evolution of AJ 3:16. We have found the newest GOAT. The one who will usher this business into the new era. I hope y'all are ready for the (hashtag) Autumn of AJ.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

AJ's just salty they didn't ask her to be on the new hit TV show. She's just the geek the popular girls make fun of at lunch. Bellas need to Carrie the 15 year old.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

The Bellas ruined that promo.


AJ Lee speaking the truth. Easily the best diva promo in year's.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Someone should take The Bellas aside after that and tell them to shut there fucking mouths during a promo


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Nostalgia said:


> I thought that was the best promo AJ's done, so much truth.
> 
> The Bellas almost ruined it with their garbage acting. *I like The Bellas*, but there was no defending that, they were terrible. fpalm


Normally, I would pass this off as an opinion, but what the hell is there to possibly like about the Bellas? If you're purely into divas a eye candy, they're not even that.


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

"You can't touch me" Definitely paying hommage to Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

I'm going to assume none of the divas in the ring knew she was going to say that. This was a Steph/Triple H special.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Dishonest Dub said:


> AJ losses viewers while Total Divas gains. Bitch needs to shut the fuck up.


Doesn't mean the promo wasn't great. 

I loved the promo she went out there alone, and spoke to 7 other divas and murdered them all on the mic without seeming to care that she was out there by herself. 

I was also pretty happy that the crowd was behind her.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

Elsewhere, Kaitlyn is sucking Michael Hayes own............


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Dunmer said:


> AJ's just salty they didn't ask her to be on the new hit TV show. She's just the geek the popular girls make fun of at lunch. Bellas need to Carrie the 15 year old.


You think they DIDN'T ask their most popular Diva to be on their show? AJ ran a mile from that show.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Well, someone's going to want to discuss it eventually.
> 
> I'm very very surprised they let AJ say those things considering how hard they are pushing, and how much time they have invested in this TV show.


Alright.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

...

:StephenA2

And to think I took my dog outside so she can take a piss and sniff around the grass..

I actually missed something from a diva segment??

Holy hell what is this world coming too.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

AJ turning herself face with that promo was great. Shows how few wrestling fans are watching Total Divas. I for one haven't watched a second of that crap.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Headliner said:


> The Bellas do that shit to satisfy their own personal egos and in attempt to hinder the success of anybody they associate with in segments. I guarantee you they weren't told to act like that.


Haven't see the promo but i'm not suprised...

They seem to get lee-way with acting like that and 'no-selling' opponents because it's the diva division :lol


----------



## The Deluded One (Dec 31, 2011)

Took a while to zone in, there should have been a trailer for this spectacle.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Ithil said:


> *You think they DIDN'T ask their most popular Diva to be on their show?* AJ ran a mile from that show.


Of course they did, their biggest diva is one of the stars of the show. :cena3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Was a pretty awesome promo. (Y)


----------



## Scott M (Aug 18, 2013)

*AJ Lee now a face?*

After that pipebomb I think so.

It would make sense, as there are no face divas currently of high enough reputation to have a good feud with the Bellas, except for my diva crush Kaitlyn. 8*D

Kaitlyn and AJ as a tag team would be a dream come true... they will feud with the Bellas.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*










That was awesome and what she said was so true. The fact that she buried that awful Total Divas show made it even better. The Bellas and Eva were atrociously pathetic. They looked to possibly want to legit bury that promo instead of selling hatred for her words. Keep them as far away from my TV as possible.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee now a face?*

"Ehhh... No." -Michael Kyle


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

> @KaitlynWWE: I want to hate AJ... But sometimes I just can't. #IAwlaysEnjoyAGoodInnuendo #RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bow down



> Ariane Andrew ‏@WWECameron 3m
> Aj you have "it" all because how many of the top guys have you been with? Oh and btw remember this boo, only way from top is bottom! #raw
> 
> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 6m
> AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW



Hurt feelings 101


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank god someone spoke the truth about the Bella's

They only came back to try to be the next kardashians, they have no business in the wrestling ring, dam annoying

Aj truly loves wrestling, she's like the cm punk version with the cm punk pipebomb laying down the truth


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome! I sure hope this is the case even if it is just a tag push she's definitely going to be cheered in smarky cities after that pipe bomb so she's probably in line for a major push. It'd also be cool if they brought up Paige to tag with AJ as the rebel group to the typical divas.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Epics tweets from Ariane and Bellas. AJ is trash.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

And that is why Daniel Bryan shouldn't be too serious. AJ just cut a promo that's thematically very similar to Bryan's (scratching and clawing to the top, those are only in the spotlight because they're pretty, etc.), yet she didn't get the same reaction as Bryan has been.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Best diva since Kharma


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Bow down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SmarkRage ‏@SMARKRAGE 15m
Well if that ain't the pot calling the kettle black! @nicoleandbri

:lmao :lmao


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Epics tweets from Ariane and Bellas. AJ is trash.


:drake1
You're a smark for that retarded Total Divas show, aren't you?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



JamesK said:


> Really are we doing this now? The promo was good but come on..


Why not? She's been a highlight for Raw for over a year. Despite the bitching by goofy fans around here that think Cena promos whining about the Rock saying different, she's been on fire a long time. She DID break glass ceilings...carried Ziggler and carried Raw for awhile.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 6m
> AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW


So true. AJ was nothing before they started pairing her with Bryan, Punk, Cena etc.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

AthenaMark said:


> Bow down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

chucky101 said:


> Thank god someone spoke the truth about the Bella's
> 
> They only came back to try to be the next kardashians, they have no business in the wrestling ring, dam annoying
> 
> Aj truly loves wrestling, she's like the cm punk version with the cm punk pipebomb laying down the truth


You must not watch any divas matches (which is quite understandable, though), because the Bellas have always been solid in the ring. Since when have either of the twins botched selling the Sharpshooter?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

straightedge891 said:


> :drake1
> You're a smark for that retarded Total Divas show, aren't you?


retarded? lol its way better than watching AJ fake fight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Epics tweets from Ariane and Bellas. AJ is trash.


Seriously? :kobe


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> So true. AJ was nothing before they started pairing her with Bryan, Punk, Cena etc.


That's just about as dumb of you as it is Bellas to say that. How can the Bella Twins with a straight fucking face say a thing like that while they in REAL LIFE are warming the beds of the people involved in the main event of the last PPV?

The fuck.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

AJ just drains all the colour from the world when she is on my TV.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Pointless segment.

Just buried most of the divas division for absolutely no reason and undermined most of her future potential opponents for her title. Great stuff.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Dunmer trying to work the marks like it's the TNA board


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

the irony in that bella tweet


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL at Bella's tweets when they are only in the E because one is sucking on Cena's cock every night. Irony overload.

AJ slayed the segment.


----------



## AaronWild (Aug 23, 2013)

Best shoot by a Diva in history


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love what she said, but not how she said it. Her heel voice is annoying, which I'm sure is intentional, but the promo came off as a face promo and it didn't mix well with her voice, imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Donnacha said:


> Pointless segment.
> 
> Just buried most of the divas division for absolutely no reason and undermined most of her future potential opponents for her title. Great stuff.


It gives her next potential feud the motivation to prove that they're not what she said they are. It's actually a decent idea for a storyline.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Portugoose said:


> You must not watch any divas matches (which is quite understandable, though), because the Bellas have always been solid in the ring. Since when have either of the twins botched selling the Sharpshooter?


Oh please, sell that crap somewhere else
They put on 2 min crappy matches every week, they more interested in being the next kardashian

Aj actually cares about wrestling, grew up a huge fan, can put on a solid promo and match

Bella's are just annoying, even mick foley and jbl agreed

Wonder what Maria thinks of this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AJ = KENDRICK LAMAR

"Ive gone to the hair salona hearing discussion of the greatest of all times. AJ, Trish, Lita, Sherri Martel, and Sable. New bitches are new bitches, don't get involved."

"And that goes for Eva Marie, Nikki, and Brie. Cameron, Naomi, Nattie, and Jojo. Layla, Kaitlyn, and Aksana too. I got love for you all but I'm trying to murder all of you bitches!"

"Im trying to make sure your core fans aint never heard of you bitches! They dont wanna hear not one more screech or voice from you bitches! What is competition? "


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 6m
> AJ remember you would be nothing if WWE didn't partner you up with every top guy. Try being a diva that makes it on your own. #RAW


Former WWE Diva Maria responded with the following: 



> @nicoleandbri really on your own? You 2 are the 'fluffers' of the locker room. And you held back 3 other girls from getting contracts. learn a little bit about professionalism. The universe will take care of you. God Bless.



:ti


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> AJ = KENDRICK LAMAR
> 
> "Ive gone to the hair salona hearing discussion of the greatest of all times. AJ, Trish, Lita, Sherri Martel, and Sable. New bitches are new bitches, don't get involved."
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

That was like the best parts of CM Punk's Pipebomb and Wrestlerave promos mixed into one. Hopefully this just makes AJ even more over and we finally get a female wrestler that can get to the levels that we haven't seen since Trish, Lita, etc.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Donnacha said:


> Pointless segment.
> 
> Just buried most of the divas division for absolutely no reason and undermined most of her future potential opponents for her title. Great stuff.


Does that mean the Diva division is no longer and now we can get some women wrasslin? No models, no dancers etc?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That was a face promo if i ever saw one but damn JoJo is sexy as hell


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh, I still think this is about the WWE controlling the 'push' these Divas are getting on Total Divas and putting them in their place


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Brye said:


> It gives her next potential feud the motivation to prove that they're not what she said they are. It's actually a decent idea for a storyline.


I'd mark so hard if that's what happens and Brie turns into the female Daniel Bryan. Her using the Yes Lock = :mark:



D.B. Cooper said:


> That's just about as dumb of you as it is Bellas to say that. How can the Bella Twins with a straight fucking face say a thing like that while they in REAL LIFE are warming the beds of the people involved in the main event of the last PPV?
> 
> The fuck.


Just cause they're dating Cena and Bryan doesn't mean it's helped them professionally. Neither has held the Divas title since they've returned and neither have been given the opportunity to run down the division while the other Divas aren't allowed to respond. This made AJ look really bad and insecure.


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

D.B. Cooper said:


> That's just about as dumb of you as it is Bellas to say that. How can the Bella Twins with a straight fucking face say a thing like that while they in REAL LIFE are warming the beds of the people involved in the main event of the last PPV?
> 
> The fuck.


Brianna started dating Bryan when he was literally a babyface, was kayfabe dating Gail Kim, was kicked out of the biggest heel stable at the time, and still had man-boobs.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

God bless Maria.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good thing the Bellas will end up with the belt.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

I like AJ and I liked her promo. That is all.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Dunmer said:


> Just cause they're dating Cena and Bryan doesn't mean it's helped them professionally. Neither has held the Divas title since they've returned and neither have been given the opportunity to run down the division while the other Divas aren't allowed to respond. This made AJ look really bad and insecure.


No they're just the main focus of a reality show and get tv time every RAW and PPV :lawrence


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> AJ > KENDRICK LAMAR


Fixed.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Dishonest Dub said:


> Good thing the Bellas will end up with the belt.


Yeah, because WWE "Creative" is stupid and won't put it on the natural babyface, Nattie.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WAGG, stop ruining it.

Dub, stop WOATing it.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Portugoose said:


> You must not watch any divas matches (which is quite understandable, though), because *the Bellas have always been solid in the ring.* Since when have either of the twins botched selling the Sharpshooter?


----------



## Portugoose (Mar 30, 2010)

chucky101 said:


> Oh please, sell that crap somewhere else
> They put on 2 min crappy matches every week, they more interested in being the next kardashian
> 
> Aj actually cares about wrestling, grew up a huge fan, can put on a solid promo and match
> ...


And who's responsible for making divas matches two minutes long? The divas themselves? Get real.

If you ever watched WWE Superstars when it was still on TV, the Bellas were putting on solid long-form matches against the likes of Jillian, Maryse, and LayCool.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


Yes, but that's not a major accomplishment. Even Lita is better on the mic than Axel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> WAGG, stop ruining it.
> 
> Dub, stop WOATing it.


Your counter to my facts in the chatbox weren't doing it, so I gave you a one word reply this time. :jay2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

In the words of the still real to me dammit guy, "Thank you for saying what needed to be said"


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Portugoose said:


> *And who's responsible for making divas matches two minutes long? The divas themselves? Get real.*
> 
> If you ever watched WWE Superstars when it was still on TV, the Bellas were putting on solid long-form matches against the likes of Jillian, Maryse, and LayCool.


um yes. If they didn't get hit by a finisher so quick!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

TheVoiceless said:


> Former WWE Diva Maria responded with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _knew_ Maria was going to get in on this. I'm loving this so much :lmao


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Portugoose said:


> And who's responsible for making divas matches two minutes long? The divas themselves? Get real.
> 
> If you ever watched WWE Superstars when it was still on TV, the Bellas were putting on solid long-form matches against the likes of Jillian, Maryse, and LayCool.


lol please just stop


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Your counter to my facts in the chatbox weren't doing it, so I gave you a one word reply this time. :jay2


No, seriously. Stop.

And lolk.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

notice how aj is letting her promo speak, and the bellas still cant shutup with there tweets

they just never stop do they, do they ever just not talk for a few seconds


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm so proud of my sig.

Bet money they told AJ she was going to be losing the belt to the Bellas soon.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Maria with the final dig on twitter. Truth usually hurts Bella's.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao

I was kind of kidding with the Kendrick Lamar comparison but that AJ promo and the aftermath right now is playing out just like Kendrick's Control verse and the rappers responding.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

shit was good as hell


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I gotta see it! I will feel bad if she loses the title, but if one of the Bellas win, will she ever win the belt back?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I missed most of Raw, did she do something actual newsworthy.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah! She just ranted on the Total Groupies!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> I missed most of Raw, did she do something actual newsworthy.


She "buried" the divas on Total Divas.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fixed.


:StephenA2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol

Bellas solid in the ring?

Wow...

They're garbage and don't belong in the WWE...I don't think they're in the spot right now because of Cena...

I think it's due to them being twins..WWE I think sees them as being able to crossover into the Hollywood and all that bullshit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I love AJ even more now. I wonder how much of her real thoughts went into this promo.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

It was a good promo but AJ got a push for the same reasons the Bella's did. Eye candy. She's no Natalya or Phoenix.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> It was a good promo but AJ got a push for the same reasons the Bella's did. Eye candy. She's no Natalya or Phoenix.


Well that's a load of crap. AJ is a talented wrestler, always has been.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are people trying to downplay this? I'm not even an AJ fan and i recognize that shit was awesome. That was one of the best diva promos I've ever seen. She had the crowd eating from the palm of her hand.

LOL at the Bellas breaking kayfabe on twitter.. Saying the WWE paired AJ with every top guy.. They're super mad.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AJ got these hoes shook. :jordan

And Maria trying to shade toss, too.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol is this a sarcastic thread right? the divas division sucks.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

AJ trying to be like CM Punk cute, especially that Glass ceiling reference. But still best shit I have ever seen from a diva so props.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Best Diva's promo in fucking years.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Lol is this a sarcastic thread right? the divas division sucks.


The tag division sucks just as much, does that mean that the Shield sucks? So just stop and give credit where it's due. 

That promo was one of the best all year. Kudos to AJ. She literally has no one that's at her level. If Natalya had an ounce of mic skill and charisma that AJ has, the feud could be good. Otherwise, we'll just get good matches.

But the Bellas are probably gonna get the belt, which is a damn shame.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there a video of this? I missed it. ****

AJ is passionate about this stuff. Her character may annoy the crap out of some people, but she genuinely gives a flying **** and loves this business. Hope she continues getting pops on Trish/Lita levels. She deserves it.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> Is there a video of this? I missed it. ****
> 
> AJ is passionate about this stuff. Her character may annoy the crap out of some people, but she genuinely gives a flying **** and loves this business. Hope she continues getting pops on Trish/Lita levels. She deserves it.


When i find a video i'll post it, if no one has already.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The promo was decent, but nothing too special in my opinion and this is coming from a huge AJ Lee fan.



brandiexoxo said:


> Why is this thread worthy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Funny, coming from the person who made a thread about being invited to a threesome which she didn't even want to join. 

unk2


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Tech 9 voice* Nattie...BODYBAG, Funkadactyls...BODYBAG, AJ Lee put the Bella Twins' BODYBAGS IN A BODYBAG. Then she set it on fire, pissed on it, set it back on fire, pissed on it, stood over the bodybag and let the shotty blast. She killed the Divas Division. 






















AJ Lee is the fucking truth.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Can this division just die already? Like...that was the best they had to offer and it still sucked.

Face it-except for horny males trying to ogle, no one gives a flying fuck about seeing women's wrestling anymore. And for good reason-outside of Japan (where they're actually quite credible), its drastically inferior to male wrestling in every way.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

Found it on putlocker, just go to the link and skip to the 5 minute mark.
http://www.putlocker.com/file/1C9F43FE73354B15#


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

Was probably the best shit I've ever seen a Diva do. That promo was absolutely awesome, she said exactly what we feel.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Can this division just die already? Like...that was the best they had to offer and it still sucked.
> 
> Face it-except for horny males trying to ogle, no one gives a flying fuck about seeing women's wrestling anymore. And for good reason-outside of Japan (where they're actually quite credible), its drastically inferior to male wrestling in every way.


Sorry you feel that way, but to me the solution is getting rid of the talentless hacks and focusing more on those who are there to put on great performances, as opposed to merely *attempting* to look good. I thought AJ's promo was one of the better things on Raw tonight, so I beg to differ with your idea to annul the division completely.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I find it funny that people talk about piss breaks during Diva segments,myself included, and I miss what appears to be the best Divas related shit in awhile because I was taking my dog out to piss and shit.

:lol

I lost.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

only thing I'm hoping what she did tonite leads to something better for the division.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Can this division just die already? Like...that was the best they had to offer and it still sucked.
> 
> Face it-except for horny males trying to ogle, no one gives a flying fuck about seeing women's wrestling anymore. And for good reason-outside of Japan (where they're actually quite credible), its drastically inferior to male wrestling in every way.


I don't understand people who are against female wrestling. I was a huge fan of Lita, Molly and Victoria back in the days and I'm still hoping that one day, we'll get back to that type of division.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Aj is so far above the rest of the roster it is not even close and that is the big problem with the division. You have to have two divas to put together a good match. That is what made Trish/Lita so huge and hell they main evented Raw and people actually cared. I am a massive fan of Aj (Obviously) but I wish they would give her someone else legitimate instead of pushing this reality show.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good promo but for some reason you can hear the Bellas and the red headed girl talking over it


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, that was best single divas promo ever(Steph-AJ promo was multiple people involved,one tonight was just AJ)


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

E N F O R C E R said:


> Was probably the best shit I've ever seen a Diva do. That promo was absolutely awesome, she said exactly what we feel.


You know that AJ buried herself with that promo, right?

All she did was an example of the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Aj can't wrestle for shit and only got her spot by being a whore with Bryan, Ziggler and Kane so she has no room to talk. Skip around more you little whore it's all you're good for.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

sjones8 said:


> You know that AJ buried herself with that promo, right?
> 
> All she did was an example of the pot calling the kettle black.


Because AJ was brought into WWE for an E! reality show and was on the main roster with a couple of months of wrestling training, solely to get some fame, right?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> Why is this thread worthy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nope not a stupid thread, a good thread.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Good promo but for some reason you can hear the Bellas and the red headed girl talking over it


The nonstop squealing from the Bellas was sheer absurdity. Unmitigated shit, as usual.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Aj can't wrestle for shit and only got her spot by being a whore with Bryan, Ziggler and Kane so she has no room to talk. Skip around more you little whore it's all you're good for.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It was pretty good promo especially from a Diva. Hopefully creative has something plan for them because the Total Divas angle on Raw were very bad. 

Bellas kept shouting the same words over and over again. "Say it to my face, say it to my face." Can't they just shut up for 3 mins?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I was asleep for the first two hours of RAW.

What did she say?*


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Even JBL said she spoke some truth afterwards


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I was asleep for the first two hours of RAW.
> 
> What did she say?*


*

She bashed the total divas cast hard*


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

The thing that made Punk and AJ's pipebombs so great was that even though they were both planned and scripted both of them said things that they actually believed it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

AJ only said what we have been thinking post-Trish/Lita.

As for the Bellas being whiny loud cunts........isn't that their characters? If so, no shit it should have annoyed you. That's what they do. Horribly but still.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

When the Bellas were shouting " Say it to my face." I was like she is saying to your face you dumb bitches.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Because AJ was brought into WWE for an E! reality show and was on the main roster with a couple of months of wrestling training, solely to get some fame, right?


No, because she's doesn't have the mindset to even survive in the wrestling business, much less the WWE. We all know her history.

I'm not buying that promo.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

This thread was already worthy for the topic, now it's extra worthy for that gif


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Sad thing is you know AJ is dropping the title to one of those women to promote the show.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

CastielIsGod said:


> She bashed the total divas cast hard


*What did she say to the Total Divas cast?*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

sjones8 said:


> No, because she's doesn't have the mindset to even survive in the wrestling business, much less the WWE. We all know her history.
> 
> I'm not buying that promo.


Gonna have to elaborate on that one, because she's been doing just fine in the wrestling business since she was a teenager, and has achieved nothing but success in the WWE, more so than any woman in years.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Even JBL said she spoke some truth afterwards


What was even better was that Lawler agreed.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

sjones8 said:


> No, because she's doesn't have the mindset to even survive in the wrestling business, much less the WWE. We all know her history.
> 
> I'm not buying that promo.


Huh? What kind of mindset do you need to "survive" in the WWE? Oh, and by the way, she's been surviving for a couple of years now.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

CastielIsGod said:


> Found it on putlocker, just go to the link and skip to the 5 minute mark.
> http://www.putlocker.com/file/1C9F43FE73354B15#





Deadman's Hand said:


> *What did she say to the Total Divas cast?*


I have the link there, Just click on continue as free user and skip to the 5:00 mark


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is clearly leading to one of the Bellas, Natalya, or Eva Marie even (shudders....and you know they would so chill.) Sucks. While I don't like her character, her acting sucks balls, and is a drain to any program she's inserted in, she IS over. She IS the most prolific and recognizable Diva since the Trish/Lita days. And, for the most part despite poor booking, has had a decent run as Divas champion.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

Alright...let's be real, here. How in the hell could anyone accuse AJ of sleeping her way to the top to get anywhere? She was with Daniel Bryan while he was still a farcry away from being a legitimate, WWE maineventer. Yes, he was world heavyweight champion, but he was also a heel, and nowhere near as popular as he is now. Hell, it was after he lost the World Heavyweight Championship that he was REALLY finding momentum, and AJ had been with him long before then. Ziggler? Wasn't/still isn't even a top talent, and I honestly believe that she might have done more for Ziggler than vice versa. Kane? That little fling didn't last long at all. CM Punk and Cena? Those are the only two you could make a point for, and I believe it was because by that time AJ was so over that the WWE specifically chose her to kayfabe(keyword:KAYFABE) have a relationship with them. Trish Stratus had a kayfabe relationship with Vince Mcmahon and somewhat of a flirtatious fling with The Rock, but did she become one of the greatest divas of all time because of that, or was it because she was charismatic and gifted enough to maintain that position herself? I'm not trying to bash anyone's opinion, but for anyone to say that AJ latched onto top stars to get to where she's at discredits the talent and ability she CLEARLY has. If that were the case, she would not be getting reactions every time she's out there BY HERSELF. I always knew AJ was talented, but that promo just made me realize just how good she actually is. This woman has single-handedly carried the Divas division after the only person who might have been on par with her quit, I would think that's gotta be saying something.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] AJ haters being wrong...again. Hilarious


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Great promo,total divas sucks.

If you are a man and you like it your ass is full of questions like darren when he see all the naked men in the back.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Caesar WCWR said:


> I like AJ and I liked her promo. That is all.


this is the reaction of an actual sane person.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome promo. Loved it. I wish the Bellas and Eva Marie (why the hell is she even there?) would have shut the hell up for a few minutes, though. Christ, they were annoying. fpalm


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand people who are against female wrestling. I was a huge fan of Lita, Molly and Victoria back in the days and I'm still hoping that one day, we'll get back to that type of division.


Well its obvious. they dont like women wrestling because they're either living a homosexual lifestyle or just dont like women in general..which is why they bitch so much. If they want to be gay and mark out for tatted up dirty un showered looking racists, let them. AJ has been on fire for over a year...murdered any promo Ziggler/Del Rio/Zeb/Blandy promo ever. Lol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Naman said:


> Alright...let's be real, here. How in the hell could anyone accuse AJ of sleeping her way to the top to get anywhere? She was with Daniel Bryan while he was still a farcry away from being a legitimate, WWE maineventer. Yes, he was world heavyweight champion, but he was also a heel, and nowhere near as popular as he is now. Hell, it was after he lost the World Heavyweight Championship that he was REALLY finding momentum, and AJ had been with him long before then. Ziggler? Wasn't/still isn't even a top talent, and I honestly believe that she might have done more for Ziggler than vice versa. Kane? That little fling didn't last long at all. CM Punk and Cena? Those are the only two you could make a point for, and I believe it was because by that time AJ was so over that the WWE specifically chose her to kayfabe(keyword:KAYFABE) have a relationship with them. Trish Stratus had a kayfabe relationship with Vince Mcmahon and somewhat of a flirtatious fling with The Rock, but did she become one of the greatest divas of all time because of that, or was it because she was charismatic and gifted enough to maintain that position herself? I'm not trying to bash anyone's opinion, but for anyone to say that AJ latched onto top stars to get to where she's at discredits the talent and ability she CLEARLY has. If that were the case, she would not be getting reactions every time she's out there BY HERSELF. I always knew AJ was talented, but that promo just made me realize just how good she actually is. This woman has single-handedly carried the Divas division after the only person who might have been on par with her quit, I would think that's gotta be saying something.


She didn't really date those guys dude. That was all fake.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Well its obvious. they dont like women wrestling because they're either living a homosexual lifestyle or just dont like women in general..which is why they bitch so much. If they want to be gay and mark out for tatted up dirty un showered looking racists, let them. AJ has been on fire for over a year...murdered any promo Ziggler/Del Rio/Zeb/Blandy promo ever. Lol.


Terrorist countries are high on women's wrestling.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

That was so hypocritical of AJ to cut a promo like that, considering she slept her way to the top herself.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Jof said:


> That was so hypocritical of AJ to cut a promo like that, considering she slept her way to the top herself.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I must've missed this... not going through the whole thread, but can someone link a video?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

bitch is jealous b/c all of the women in the ring and at ringside are legitimate draws not some 12 year geek/pedofiles wet dream.

TD > Raw


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

SCRILLA lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> I must've missed this... not going through the whole thread, but can someone link a video?


Go to the 6 min mark 

http://quickvideoz.info/dm.php?id=k5GNq9njc5GFY54vWnD


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k3tmv7FPjLacJ44vWnD&start=353

Edit: Damn, too slow.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

promo was shite. midget obvi wishes she was a Bella. can't wait until she starts to look over the age of 13 and they just replace her with JoJo.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_My thoughts..._



_Oh and for the love of all that is holy can the bellas just for once shut the fuck up._


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> AJ only said what we have been thinking post-Trish/Lita.
> 
> As for the Bellas being whiny loud cunts........isn't that their characters? If so, no shit it should have annoyed you. That's what they do. Horribly but still.


No. the character should annoy me to the point where I want the faces to kick their ass or see them humiliated. They annoy to the point where your only options are mute or turn the damn channel. That's not good


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lp2xxx said:


> _My thoughts..._
> 
> 
> 
> _Oh and for the love of all that is holy can the bellas just for once shut the fuck up._


i hope you get droned by the Bella Army.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

straightedge891 said:


> No. the character should annoy me to the point where I want the faces to kick their ass or see them humiliated. They annoy to the point where your only options are mute or turn the damn channel. That's not good


Heat is heat. Wrestling 101.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

scrilla said:


> bitch is jealous b/c all of the women in the ring and at ringside are legitimate draws not some 12 year geek/pedofiles wet dream.
> 
> TD > Raw


really that why AJ got pops and chants and not The cast of TD?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> really that why AJ got pops and chants and not The cast of TD?


let me know when AJ Lee has a successful reality show or non-neckbeard wrestling fans even care about her existence on this planet.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


funny thing is she was over on NXT before she was paired with anyone but Primo


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> funny thing is she was over on NXT before she was paired with anyone but Primo


nice fanfic here. nobody cares about AJ Lee besides a bunch of geek neckbeards.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

What ever dude it wrestling and her fan base is wrestling fans while most of fan base for TD is wrestling divas fans or wrestling fans.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

actually it isn't the same wrestling fan audience. check the demos son.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


The way they tweeted pretty much fucked over everything. Completely burying the promo, which is a retarded way to "sell" the promo. That tweet where they broke kayfabe by saying "paired with" is ridiculous.



BIG E WINNING said:


> Heat is heat. Wrestling 101.











The phrase "X-Pac heat" says no.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

straightedge891 said:


> No. the character should annoy me to the point where I want the faces to kick their ass or see them humiliated. They annoy to the point where your only options are mute or turn the damn channel. That's not good


Agree, I mean I hated Trish tons when she was heel, because she was actually bitch and kinda of a cunt, an assface, meanie. The Bellas are just annoying.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


Bellas can't get over on live television to save their lives. People who watch Total Divas know who they are, and recognize them as "the twins who date John Cena and Daniel Bryan." A WWE-type of reality show would draw a solid amount of viewers, regardless.

Also, Lita got over being with the Hardy Boyz... so that throws every anti-AJ argument out the window. Trish got over because she was absurdly hot, but after the McMahon angle and face turn at Wrestlemania 17, her career took off for the better. Both of them were very talented. So is AJ.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

joeycalz said:


> Bellas can't get over on live television to save their lives. People who watch Total Divas know who they are, and recognize them as "the twins who date John Cena and Daniel Bryan." A WWE-type of reality show would draw a solid amount of viewers, regardless.
> 
> Also, Lita got over being with the Hardy Boyz... so that throws every anti-AJ argument out the window. Trish got over because she was absurdly hot, but after the McMahon angle and face turn at Wrestlemania 17, her career took off for the better. Both of them were very talented. So is AJ.


hilariously ignorant post.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Heat is heat. Wrestling 101.




Not completely true. The goal of a heel is to make the fans dislike them, either dislike them because of jealous to be them, or because they disagree of their actions.

Fans sitting down and looking uninterested in your matches and actions is pretty much a failure of being a heel.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheVoiceless said:


> um yes. If they didn't get hit by a finisher so quick!


You mean: If only they learned how to kick out of a small package?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


She got over because Bryan played her..she snapped..and fans cheered for her crazy antics. She took over the Punk/Bryan storyline..she was why Ziggler went over Cena last December at TLC..promos and shows was ending with her...Ziggler was a sidekick. Big E is her sidekick...she's the standout and she got higher ratings than all of them at some point. She's champion because she's too over and carrying the division.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> Bellas can't get over on live television to save their lives. People who watch Total Divas know who they are, and recognize them as "the twins who date John Cena and Daniel Bryan." A WWE-type of reality show would draw a solid amount of viewers, regardless.
> 
> Also, Lita got over being with the Hardy Boyz... so that throws every anti-AJ argument out the window. Trish got over because she was absurdly hot, but after the McMahon angle and face turn at Wrestlemania 17, her career took off for the better. Both of them were very talented. So is AJ.


Actually Lita was already over before she joined the Hardy Boyz.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a 21 page thread on a divas promo, that is pretty interesting. Seems to have got people talking.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Kennedyowns said:


> a 21 page thread on a divas promo, that is pretty interesting. Seems to have got people talking.


She's no Gail Kim AKA THE G.O.A.T., but still awesome.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> Bellas can't get over on live television to save their lives. People who watch Total Divas know who they are, and recognize them as "the twins who date John Cena and Daniel Bryan." A WWE-type of reality show would draw a solid amount of viewers, regardless.
> 
> Also, Lita got over being with the Hardy Boyz... so that throws every anti-AJ argument out the window. Trish got over because she was absurdly hot, but after the McMahon angle and face turn at Wrestlemania 17, her career took off for the better. Both of them were very talented. So is AJ.


Lita was more over than the Hardyz..they got the rub being with her.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

That was very close to be ruined by the Bellas/Eva Marie. Ugh.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> She got over because Bryan played her..she snapped..and fans cheered for her crazy antics. She took over the Punk/Bryan storyline..she was why Ziggler went over Cena last December at TLC..promos and shows was ending with her...Ziggler was a sidekick. Big E is her sidekick...she's the standout and she got higher ratings than all of them at some point. She's champion because she's too over and carrying the division.


But she wouldn't be able to accomplish any of that unless she was working with Cena, Punk, and Bryan. Not many divas get anything thrown their way. It's just be hot on your own and maybe Kane will stalk you.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

you want a pipebomb?

AJ Lee sucked Jay Lethal's cock to get into the biz. Brie and Nicole got in on their athletic prowess and stunning natural beauty. AJ is a glorified rat. BOOM. #NeckbeardsBye


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

straightedge891 said:


> The phrase "X-Pac heat" says no.


I knew you would go there. Regardless if people are booing them because they want the person off TV, to never talk again, or just change their tone, they are getting a reaction. In this business, the worst reaction a wrestler (or performer) can ever get from the audience is SILENCE. As long as X-Pac got a reaction, it didn't matter. There was an emotional investment, no matter how positive or negatively intended it was. That's why despite it's bullshit that a face in Cena gets the almost similar heat that they keep giving him his spot (amid other things). He gets a reaction out of you. Every. Time.

Wrestling 101.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Owned.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Lita was more over than the Hardyz..they got the rub being with her.


Agree, Lita was over being with Essa. But Team Extreme was a blessing.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

I can appreciate her cutting a solid promo, but that segment was ruined because the idiots in the production truck kept cutting back to Bells and Eva yelling like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Lita was more over than the Hardyz..they got the rub being with her.


That's like saying Chyna was more over than HHH. Maybe at one point but they were too successful without her to think something as crazy as that.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> But she wouldn't be able to accomplish any of that unless she was working with Cena, Punk, and Bryan. Not many divas get anything thrown their way. It's just be hot on your own and maybe Kane will stalk you.


AJ Lee got an opportunity and she ran with it. You honestly think any other diva could play her role?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> That was very close to be ruined by the Bellas/Eva Marie. Ugh.


This. My God, the Bellas could ruin anything without even trying.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

scrilla said:


> you want a pipebomb?
> 
> AJ Lee sucked Jay Lethal's cock to get into the biz. Brie and Nicole got in on their athletic prowess and stunning natural beauty. AJ is a glorified rat. BOOM. #NeckbeardsBye


LOL really that funny no she was in the business when she was with Jay. AJ can out wrestle both Bella and that a FACT!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

scrilla said:


> you want a pipebomb?
> 
> AJ Lee sucked Jay Lethal's cock to get into the biz. Brie and Nicole got in on their athletic prowess and *stunning natural beauty*. AJ is a glorified rat. BOOM. #NeckbeardsBye


boob job and trying to secure :cena3 the GOAT is natural beauty to you? Keep loving that fake orange chick known as Eva Maria. 

It's still real to the bella's, I guess.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Scrilla :clap


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> LOL really that funny no she was in the business when she was with Jay. AJ can out wrestle both Bella and that a FACT!!!!


AJ Lee would still be homeless if Johnny Ace didn't like em young. FACT!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> But she wouldn't be able to accomplish any of that unless she was working with Cena, Punk, and Bryan. Not many divas get anything thrown their way. It's just be hot on your own and maybe Kane will stalk you.


Well..they had to stretch out the Punk/Bryan feud..they used AJ and Kane to do that. Fans cheered her tossing Punk on that table. She was used to go over Cena..she counts. Everything else are fake semantics that mean nothing.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> I knew you would go there. Regardless if people are booing them because they want the person off TV, to never talk again, or just change their tone, they are getting a reaction. In this business, the worst reaction a wrestler (or performer) can ever get from the audience is SILENCE. As long as X-Pac got a reaction, it didn't matter. There was an emotional investment, no matter how positive or negatively intended it was. That's why despite it's bullshit that a face in Cena gets the almost similar heat that they keep giving him his spot (amid other things). He gets a reaction out of you. Every. Time.
> 
> Wrestling 101.


Honestly, even though X-pac wasn't much alone, I have a special place in my heart for him.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

XXAngeliqueXXX said:


> AJ Lee got an opportunity and she ran with it. You honestly think any other diva could play her role?


Not the point.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Jof said:


> Owned.


Owned how because AJ had the chance and made it while Bellas well are the Bellas.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Owned how because AJ had the cahnce and made it while Bellas well are the Bellas.


owned b/c it's the truth.

:kolo1


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

scrilla said:


> you want a pipebomb?
> 
> AJ Lee sucked Jay Lethal's cock to get into the biz. Brie and Nicole got in on their athletic prowess and stunning natural beauty. AJ is a glorified rat. BOOM. #NeckbeardsBye


HOLY SHIT!!!! JAY LETHAL!!!! FUUUUUCK, DUDE TALK ABOUT STROKE! I MEAN, IT'S NOT LIKE GOING DOWN ON STEPH, BUT STILL!!!!

Seriously, what's next "I heard Alicia Fox blew Lodi to get her spot"?


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Jof said:


> Owned.


The "what if?" question of Cena trying to own Punk after the pipebomb promo on Twitter is answered via the Bella Twins.



BIG E WINNING said:


> I knew you would go there. Regardless if people are booing them because they want the person off TV, to never talk again, or just change their tone, they are getting a reaction. In this business, the worst reaction a wrestler (or performer) can ever get from the audience is SILENCE. As long as X-Pac got a reaction, it didn't matter. There was an emotional investment, no matter how positive or negatively intended it was. That's why despite it's bullshit that a face in Cena gets the almost similar heat that they keep giving him his spot (amid other things). He gets a reaction out of you. Every. Time.
> 
> Wrestling 101.


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*. Let me repeat this:

If I MUTE THE TV or TURN THE CHANNEL, that's good heat? That's a character being a good annoying heel? That's Wrestling 101?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

scrilla said:


> owned b/c it's the truth.
> 
> :kolo1


NO WWE needed a top diva and made one. Bellas failed when given the chance.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's like saying Chyna was more over than HHH. Maybe at one point but they were too successful without her to think something as crazy as that.


You are comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> That's like saying Chyna was more over than HHH. Maybe at one point but they were too successful without her to think something as crazy as that.


Hardyz were nowhere near as over as Lita in 2000. Shit..they never were. They were just jobbers for Christian and Edge.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Awesome promo. At first, I was like, what is the point of AJ coming out to talk? And then she kept going on and starting telling the truth and I was agreeing with her. Then I realized that we saw something like this two years with CM Punk. Holy shit, it's another pipebomb! I loved it and AJ continues to show everyone who is the top Diva of the company. I feel bad for Natalya because I'm on her side and thinks she deserves better. The Bellas and Eva Marie were annoying though and I wished they shut up instead of no sell the promo.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Eric Fleischer said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!! JAY LETHAL!!!! FUUUUUCK, DUDE TALK ABOUT STROKE! I MEAN, IT'S NOT LIKE GOING DOWN ON STEPH, BUT STILL!!!!
> 
> Seriously, what's next "I heard Alicia Fox blew Lodi to get her spot"?


no b/c that's not true jack.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> Not the point.


At the end of the day, WWE gave her an opportunity, and she took full advantage of it. Everything she gets she deserve it.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

scrilla said:


> no b/c that's not true jack.


Neither what you said.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Hardyz were nowhere near as over as Lita in 2000. Shit..they never were. They were just jobbers for Christian and Edge.


Jeff Hardy is one of the most over wrestlers of the AE/ post AE. What show were you were watching? You're right that Lita initially carried them but no on the rest.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

No other Diva was ever given that role.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

why was eva marie even there she has like 0 to -100 in talent and Horrible acting and the look she had on raw is even worse


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Hardyz were nowhere near as over as Lita in 2000. Shit..they never were. They were just jobbers for Christian and Edge.


Hardyz were kind of over, but they didn't have the spark that Lita had.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Either way good segment


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Owned how because AJ had the chance and made it while Bellas well are the Bellas.


Like I said, No one else was given that opportunity at all. Apparently AJ lee was a huge fan of Stephanie growing up, so that explains her insane push. She politicked her way to the top.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


Actually, majority of the divas couldn't get over with that.. Ever heard of Eve Torres?

The Bellas owned her by completely breaking kayfabe? AJ was only paired with Bryan when both were on the rise, Bryan wasn't a top guy. She wasn't paired with Punk; she was the central focus of the Bryan/Punk angle. It wasn't like the WWE put her in the angle to get her over, she was already super over so the WWE involved her because it made sense. 

She was involved with the top guys and was the GM of RAW because she's the only Diva the crowd cares about and the only diva that can cut a promo.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

XXAngeliqueXXX said:


> At the end of the day, WWE gave her an opportunity, and she took full advantage of it. Everything she gets she deserve it.


Yeah and the divas she's rubbing her nose on have every right to point it out. Especially when she's acting like it was her wrestling talent that got her over. Not a chance in Hell. People like to call women crazy, sluts or b*tches. Let's not forget Vickie Guerrero was the most over heel for years. What talent did she have?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> boob job and trying to secure :cena3 the GOAT is natural beauty to you? Keep loving that fake orange chick known as Eva Maria.
> 
> It's still real to the bella's, I guess.


Johnny probably hired them because he hit his quota of blonde waitresses from Hooters in Tampa.

"Hey uhhhhhh Vince, I-i-i found two twins and they're brunettes! Just apply th-th-th makeup on with a spray brush a-aa-aand they'll be awesome!"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL knowing Nikki, she's probably gonna run to Cena and *EARN* a title shot/face turn.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

#Mark said:


> Actually, majority of the divas couldn't get over with that.. *Ever heard of Eve Torres?*
> 
> The Bellas owned her by completely breaking kayfabe? AJ was only paired with Bryan when both were on the rise, Bryan wasn't a top guy. She wasn't paired with Punk; she was the central focus of the Bryan/Punk angle. It wasn't like the WWE put her in the angle to get her over, she was already super over so the WWE involved her because it made sense.
> 
> She was involved with the top guys and was the GM of RAW because she's the only Diva the crowd cares about and the only diva that can cut a promo.


Um? Eve was over as a heel.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Jof said:


> Like I said, No one else was given that opportunity at all. Apparently AJ lee was a huge fan of Stephanie growing up, so that explains her insane push. She politicked her way to the top.


Really? Considering she was a bigger Lita fan. So no other diva was given a chance to become a top diva? To get a reaction?


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

XXAngeliqueXXX said:


> At the end of the day, WWE gave her an opportunity, and she took full advantage of it. Everything she gets she deserve it.


Not taking anything away from AJ's promo because it was great but she cant be mad she got a crazy push, now the other Divas are getting a* opportunity* to shine, so why cant she let them have their time as well


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

I saw the promo and AJ is clearly the face in my eyes now.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Remember the first RAW promo after AJ won the title? With stephanie? Apparently she requested that, since steph was her favorite growing up.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

#Mark said:


> Actually, majority of the divas couldn't get over with that.. Ever heard of Eve Torres?
> 
> The Bellas owned her by completely breaking kayfabe? AJ was only paired with Bryan when both were on the rise, Bryan wasn't a top guy. She wasn't paired with Punk; she was the central focus of the Bryan/Punk angle. It wasn't like the WWE put her in the angle to get her over, she was already super over so the WWE involved her because it made sense.
> 
> She was involved with the top guys and was the GM of RAW because she's the only Diva the crowd cares about and the only diva that can cut a promo.


This


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fixed.


You went too far, brah. :lamar


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Actually, majority of the divas couldn't get over with that.. Ever heard of Eve Torres?
> 
> The Bellas owned her by completely breaking kayfabe? AJ was only paired with Bryan when both were on the rise, Bryan wasn't a top guy. She wasn't paired with Punk; she was the central focus of the Bryan/Punk angle. It wasn't like the WWE put her in the angle to get her over, she was already super over so the WWE involved her because it made sense.
> 
> She was involved with the top guys and was the GM of RAW because she's the only Diva the crowd cares about and the only diva that can cut a promo.


You mean the same angle that killed Zac Ryder? If it's poor tv, it's poor tv. We all know Bryan was the hottest act in wrestling at that time. They tried burying him and it blew up on them.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Jof said:


> Remember the first RAW promo after AJ won the title? With stephanie? Apparently she requested that, since steph was her favorite growing up.


Actually that was Stephanie way of sending a message to Kaitlyn and the Division.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Neither what you said.


No, apparently AJ did date Jay Lethal, and he used his massive pull in our sport to get her a job. 

So said some ugly fat pig "woman wrestler" on You Tube who's never gotten out of the HS gyms and armories, and never will because she makes ODB look like Mila Kunis.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

No, what you're talking about is the part where stephanie owned Kaitlyn on the mic for interrupting her. That was a rib, but AJ requested the promo segment with Stephanie.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Jof said:


> No, what you're talking about is the part where stephanie owned Kaitlyn on the mic for interrupting her. That was a rib, but AJ requested the promo segment with Stephanie.


Says who?


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Pwtorch radio.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Actually that was Stephanie way of sending a message to Kaitlyn and the Division.


That was only the part where she said never to interupt her again. There was a whole nother promo before that.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Jof said:


> Pwtorch radio.


unk2

Did they just speculate that it was AJ's call?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I think Natalya just did a pretty hard shoot on AJ:

http://www.wwe.com/videos/natalya-d...s-words-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144233

She just broke kayfabe in a promo against AJ. Looks like she took the comment about her husband personal and brought up actual personal things about AJ.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Clearly this is a way to introduce the E! Viewers to WWE.

Let's not get carried away. It's a work.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

straightedge891 said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*. Let me repeat this:
> 
> If I MUTE THE TV or TURN THE CHANNEL, that's good heat? That's a character being a good annoying heel? That's Wrestling 101?


Yes. Period. It's a staple in wrestling that works, no matter how much time has changed, how much the business has evolved, that's just simple logic. You gave the wrestler a negative emotional reaction. You gave them heat, regardless. Period.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

God damn, I just rewatched it, and it's a nearly identical promo to punk. Brilliant

Same delivery


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's AJ's tweet right after the promo, 











Pretty much shows you she loved it.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I fail to see how AJ was owned. She had help from the top guys, sure, but she's over in her own right. She out-pops every Diva on the roster and even some of the guys too.

When I actually hear people react during the Bella's entrance, come talk to me, K? Damn. A reality show and gobbling on the dicks of Cena and Bryan yet still no fucks given from the crowd? :lol


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

The butt hurt from the Diva's AJ put down is just too much 

:hendo


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Yes. Period. It's a staple in wrestling that works, no matter how much time has changed, how much the business has evolved, that's just simple logic. You gave the wrestler a negative emotional reaction. You gave them heat, regardless. Period.


No, if someone changes the channel that's not a good thing, ever. That isn't a negative emotional response, that is someone being unentertaining and you not wanting to see them. Heels aren't supposed to make you want to stop watching, that's nonsense.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> I think Natalya just did a pretty hard shoot on AJ:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/natalya-d...s-words-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144233
> 
> She just broke kayfabe in a promo against AJ. Looks like she took the comment about her husband personal and brought up actual personal things about AJ.


"You don't know about my relationship or what I go through"

YOU'RE ON A 1 HOUR SHOW ABOUT IT :lmao :no:



Jof said:


> Here's AJ's tweet right after the promo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Because there's no way she was gonna send a tweet like that after the promo


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TwistedLogic said:


> I think Natalya just did a pretty hard shoot on AJ:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/natalya-d...s-words-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144233
> 
> Looks like she took AJ's comment about TJ personal and broke kayfabe by cutting a promo against AJ where she brings up personal/backstage things.


They should book AJ/Nattie for the Divas Title. I've been saying that ever since the botch finish they had where Nattie made AJ tap out a couple weeks ago. Give them the time to work and they can have a match as good as if not better than the Kaitlyn match at Payback. 


Here's the segment again for anyone who missed it or wants to re-watch:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> You mean the same angle that killed Zac Ryder? If it's poor tv, it's poor tv. We all know Bryan was the hottest act in wrestling at that time. They tried burying him and it blew up on them.


I don't think the AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk stuff was riveting TV either but the crowd still ate it up. And granted Bryan was really hot then, but you can't say AJ didn't play a part in getting him over. Most of his heat came when he started treating her like shit. There's a reason why their angle lasted all the way till the wedding on RAW 1000, they were both super over together.

I think it's obvious AJ wasn't involved with top guys to get over she was involved with them because she was over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> I think Natalya just did a pretty hard shoot on AJ:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/natalya-d...s-words-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144233
> 
> She just broke kayfabe in a promo against AJ. Looks like she took the comment about her husband personal and brought up actual personal things about AJ.


AJ :lmao bringing out the best in everybody. Brilliant. That's the best promo Nattie has ever cut, delivery was great. Hope it's Nattie vs AJ and not LOLbellas.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

AthenaMark said:


> Well its obvious. they dont like women wrestling because they're either living a homosexual lifestyle or just dont like women in general..which is why they bitch so much. If they want to be gay and mark out for tatted up dirty un showered looking racists, let them. AJ has been on fire for over a year...murdered any promo Ziggler/Del Rio/Zeb/Blandy promo ever. Lol.


Gay. Still love WOMEN's wrestling (more than the segments).


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

During the total divas match at Summerslam the crowd chanted for Michael Cole, JBL and King. They weren't even paying attention to the match. Total Divas is watched by Kardashisn fans mostly. AJ said what most wrestling fans feel about this crap.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I fail to see how AJ was owned. She had help from the top guys, sure, but she's over in her own right. She out-pops every Diva on the roster and even some of the guys too.
> 
> When I actually hear people react during the Bella's entrance, come talk to me, K? Damn. A reality show and gobbling on the dicks of Cena and Bryan yet still no fucks given from the crowd? :lol


WWE universe doesn't watch Total Divas. What percentage of the WWE Universe cares about backstage sh**?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

x78 said:


> No, if someone changes the channel that's not a good thing, ever. That isn't a negative emotional response, that is someone being unentertaining and you not wanting to see them. Heels aren't supposed to make you want to stop watching, that's nonsense.


Just because you don't find the person entertaining doesn't mean it didn't elicit a reaction from you. Period. 

It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Yes. Period. It's a staple in wrestling that works, no matter how much time has changed, how much the business has evolved, that's just simple logic. You gave the wrestler a negative emotional reaction. You gave them heat, regardless. Period.


That's not good heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, you know WWE is doing something right with the Divas division when you have the internet taking sides in a Divas feud.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ :lmao bringing out the best in everybody. Brilliant. That's the best promo Nattie has ever cut, delivery was great. Hope it's Nattie vs AJ and not LOLbellas.


That's exactly why I fully believe that she broke kayfabe, because it was an incredible promo for Nattie's standards. I wish this continues on this way. If Natalya can talk like that every week, with her in-ring skills, we might have morsels of a divas division coming together.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

#Mark said:


> I don't think the AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk stuff was riveting TV either but the crowd still ate it up. And granted Bryan was really hot then, but you can't say AJ didn't play a part in getting him over. Most of his heat came when he started treating her like shit. There's a reason why their angle lasted all the way till the wedding on RAW 1000, they were both super over together.
> 
> I think it's obvious AJ wasn't involved with top guys to get over she was involved with them because she was over.


How over was she before Bryan? Come on now you know Bryan was more over than her. Once she started acting crazy she blew up.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

#Mark said:


> I don't think the AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk stuff was riveting TV either but the crowd still ate it up. And granted Bryan was really hot then, but you can't say AJ didn't play a part in getting him over. Most of his heat came when he started treating her like shit. There's a reason why their angle lasted all the way till the wedding on RAW 1000, they were both super over together.
> 
> I think it's obvious AJ wasn't involved with top guys to get over she was involved with them because she was over.


wtf are you talking about? She wasn't over before Bryan and Punk. The Bellas spoke the truth.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Just because you don't find the person entertaining doesn't mean it didn't elicit a reaction from you. Period.
> 
> It's not that hard to understand.


Yeah, but if that reaction is boredom or you changing the channel or not wanting to watch then that isn't a good thing. By your logic anybody could be a heel. If I got into the ring and wrestled for 20 minutes on Raw with no training or experience it would suck and probably be booed, would that be a good reaction? No, it would just be stupid. The purpose of a heel is for you to want to tune in to see them get their ass kicked, not to make you want to change the channel.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I fail to see how AJ was owned. She had help from the top guys, sure, but she's over in her own right. She out-pops every Diva on the roster and even some of the guys too.


AJ played her part in the "Daniel Bryan is an asshole" story perfectly. She looked every bit like the underage jail bait geek girl that a vegan frogurt store manager like DBryan would date (in the mind of Vincent Kennedy McMahon). She made something out of a nothing role and it launched her huge with the Universe. The Bellas don't know shit about shineola other than "Uh....yeah go walk out with the Rhodes Scholars and gyrate or something...cause that's hot". I think it's hilarious that their hiatus yielded jack shit mainstream interest in them and they came scurrying back to the WWE to go on an E! show that pretends they are supermodels. It's a great fit for their vacuous vapidity.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

AJ didn't get the push because she got paired with a bunch of big guys. That all happened after she made herself known. Before they put her with Brian she was really nothing; Kelly Kelly, Eve, Beth and the Bellas all had much much bigger roles at that time. They likely put her with Brian because her childish look and her height made her fit well with Brian, I don't think anyone saw her shining the way she ended up doing. AJ completely earned her push.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

x78 said:


> Yeah, but if that reaction is boredom or you changing the channel or not wanting to watch then that isn't a good thing. By your logic anybody could be a heel. If I got into the ring and wrestled for 20 minutes on Raw with no training or experience it would suck and probably be booed, would that be a good reaction? No, it would just be stupid. The purpose of a heel is for you to want to tune in to see them get their ass kicked, not to make you want to change the channel.


Thank You. For an example, Trish Stratus. People wanted to see Lita beat her ass.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Just because you don't find the person entertaining doesn't mean it didn't elicit a reaction from you. Period.
> 
> It's not that hard to understand.


ONE MORE TIME.

Let's say Maddox or Miz cuts a promo on RAW or Aces & 8s does something for 20 minutes on Impact. If you decide to turn the channel, stop watching until it's over or just stop watching that episode completely, THAT'S GOOD HEAT? THAT'S A GOOD HEEL? Is Aces & 8s a great group/storyline? Are the heel Miz or GM Maddox great heat generators? NO. That means they fail at the simple job of being annoying, but not annoying to the point where nobody cares and nobody watches. To be the heels the faces are hoped for in humiliating them or kicking their asses. The Bellas aren't the correct formula of a heel. That's Pro Wrestling 101. You get the heat, but not burning heat that makes your audience not watch.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm clearing going in circles at this point. Those who understand get it.

Regardless, I agree with Showstopper. That's how much over and prolific AJ is. Nobody since Trish (and Lita as well) has been a consistently over player not just in their Diva division (hell, even being at the top) but also just in the company as well. Clearly AJ's best promo in WWE by far.



> Let's say Cena or Miz cuts a promo on RAW or Aces & 8s does something for 20 minutes on Impact. If you decide to turn the channel, stop watching until it's over or just stop watching that episode completely, THAT'S GOOD HEAT? THAT'S A GOOD HEEL?


Even if you wanted it to end, it still got a response for you and for them, any reaction is better than silence (no matter if it's the wrong one). That means you care (no matter how a lot of you deny otherwise).


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Eric Fleischer said:


> *AJ played her part in the "Daniel Bryan is an asshole" story perfectly. She looked every bit like the underage jail bait geek girl that a vegan frogurt store manager like DBryan would date (in the mind of Vincent Kennedy McMahon). She made something out of a nothing role and it launched her huge with the Universe.* The Bellas don't know shit about shineola other than "Uh....yeah go walk out with the Rhodes Scholars and gyrate or something...cause that's hot". I think it's hilarious that their hiatus yielded jack shit mainstream interest in them and they came scurrying back to the WWE to go on an E! show that pretends they are supermodels. It's a great fit for their vacuous vapidity.


This is _exactly_ what I'm talking about, this guy knows. You just hit the submit reply button before me.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_The promo is around the 1:15 mark_


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

No, She politicked using stephanie.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I feel like the Bellas should of gotten in trouble for the way they acted. Imagine if everyone else screamed at the top of their lungs when someone else was cutting a promo about them.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> *Also, Lita got over being with the Hardy Boyz... so that throws every anti-AJ argument out the window.*


I agreed with everything you said otherwise, but this, Lita got over because she was doing Moonsaults with Essa Rios, then being with the Hardy's really catapulted her momentum from there. 

OT: I actually i'm starting to have an appreciation for AJ after that promo, but i'm conflicted. Natalya didn't deserve that, and neither did Tyson Kidd, after the WWE has shafted them for so many years, especially considering how talented BOTH of them are wrestling wise, they didn't deserve that from AJ. 

Otherwise, she was 100% spot on...these flaws need to be put out in the open so hopefully they can raise the bar higher as far as the divas are concerned. Also judging from the reactions she got from the crowd, i'm pretty sure that turned her face, which is especially confusing considering the heat she was getting with Kaitlyn. But considering the large indifference towards Kaitlyn, i'm pretty sure they just said fuck it and went with AJ instead. Also FUCK the Bella twins, they validated everything fucking thing she said by acting like prepubescent girls and spazzing out like they did while AJ said what she did.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I feel like the Bellas should of gotten in trouble for the way they acted. Imagine if everyone else screamed at the top of their lungs when someone else was cutting a promo about them.


Yeah, they were a little annoying. I wish they would of shut up. Eva has no presence at all.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> I feel like the Bellas should of gotten in trouble for the way they acted. Imagine if everyone else screamed at the top of their lungs when someone else was cutting a promo about them.


Yeah it was fucking obnoxious the way those two and Eva were shouting, even when the mic turned to AJ you could hear them almost over AJ, despite the fact that she had a mic. Screechy annoying ass shit.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the hell is everyone arguing about a kayfabe promo? Those aren't AJ's real feelings, she was scripted to say those things. People taking things too seriously.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL at people thinking that if any other diva other than AJ was in that big push to make a legit diva for the first time in years, they would be able to carry the ball. AJ haters are worked up after that promo.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Why the hell is everyone arguing about a kayfabe promo? Those aren't AJ's real feelings, she was scripted to say those things. People taking things too seriously.


Could have fooled me, with the way she was emoting during that promo. A LOT of it came off as genuine.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't know why people are surprised by the Bellas during that promo? They ALWAYS try to upstage whatever Diva angle they are apart of (or not apart of) horribly. They're marks for themselves and anyone watching the Total Divas show knows that the line between their on screen characters and real life personalities is barely there.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> How over was she before Bryan? Come on now you know Bryan was more over than her. Once she started acting crazy she blew up.


She wasn't, i'll give you that, but Bryan wasn't a top guy then. The AJ/Bryan pairing was no different than any other diva/superstar pairing.. The whole premise of the pairing was to get Bryan heat. The end result was both Bryan and AJ getting over.. And AJ then getting involved with the Punk/Bryan feud, which then saw her become GM, which then saw her align with Cena. It was a chain reaction that stemmed from her angle with Bryan, after she got over majorly the WWE decided to book her with more top acts. It wasn't like she failed to get over so WWE kept putting her with top guys to get her over.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

It was fun..that's all. Natayla will be alright..she'll calm down. She's a good girl.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Jof said:


> wtf are you talking about? She wasn't over before Bryan and Punk. The Bellas spoke the truth.


She was over nto as over as now but was over.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> I think Natalya just did a pretty hard shoot on AJ:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/natalya-d...s-words-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144233
> 
> She just broke kayfabe in a promo against AJ. Looks like she took the comment about her husband personal and brought up actual personal things about AJ.


Seems like a "worked shoot".


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX (Apr 4, 2013)

B. [R] said:


> Could have fooled me, with the way she was emoting during that promo. A LOT of it came off as genuine.


Well... Trish play the cunt heel too damn good, and it turns out that she is good friends with Lita and Victoria in real life. So it's possible.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hardly what I'd call a pipebomb.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Even if you wanted it to end, it still got a response for you and for them, any reaction is better than silence (no matter if it's the wrong one). That means you care (no matter how a lot of you deny otherwise).


First, you may need to read the part I edited in.
Second...









THAT...DOES NOT MEAN...THAT'S A GOOD HEEL. 

I really had to break it up for you. It's that simple. ME, a fan of the product, changing my TV channel from RAW to Family Guy on TBS or something, to avoid a shitty promo from a terrible heel, terrible both as his on-screen stuff AND as a heel, is GOOD HEAT for that guy?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Amazing promo indeed. AJ is great on the mic.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

B. [R] said:


> I agreed with everything you said otherwise, but this, Lita got over because she was doing Moonsaults with Essa Rios, then being with the Hardy's really catapulted her momentum from there.


This, and I'm not even a Lita fan. I was at one of the first TV tapings where she was paired with Rios and people went off their rockers when she did the moonsault like "Who the hell is this girl and who the fuck cares about Essa Rios now?".


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> I'm clearing going in circles at this point. Those who understand get it.
> 
> Regardless, I agree with Showstopper. That's how much over and prolific AJ is. Nobody since Trish (and Lita as well) has been a consistently over player not just in their Diva division (hell, even being at the top) but also just in the company as well. Clearly AJ's best promo in WWE by far.
> 
> ...


Whoa..Kharma was very over and got Attitude Era reactions and highly rated segments.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I feel sorry for Tyson Kidd


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Seems like a "worked shoot".


Natalya isn't good with the mic. If that was worked it wouldn't have come off as good as it did. She mentions a lot of genuine things that none of the audience knows about. That's the first (I think) we've heard of some sort of story about AJ saying she was homeless, etc. It was likely worked for her to say something in response (I'm pretty sure they're moving towards an AJ/Nat match at NoC), but I think she was legit pissed off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Of course it was a worked shoot and it was better than Punks.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Slowhand said:


> Hardly what I'd call a pipebomb.


Me either..she didn't do it for a pay increase and a tour bus.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Why would AJ get a raise and a tour bus?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Seems like a "worked shoot".


Pretty sure it is. The response is what Vince wanted. When you have people talking like this, I'm pretty sure it's a good thing. Probably why the kept AJ strong distant from the other divas all this time. In shoots, segments, and this show. On RAW they finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Bellas and Eva Marie should have shut the fuck up when AJ was talking.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

I wonder how Khali is taking the news that Natalya is married.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Amazing promo indeed. AJ is great on the mic.


I still don't buy AJ as great on the mic. She's not a great actor. In fact, her acting sucks BUT the promo she gave tonight WAS amazing. She sprinkled in truth with that kayfabe speech. And has always been able to get a reaction, even if her character makes you want to leave or mute the TV. That's the genius of getting a character over.



> Whoa..Kharma was very over and got Attitude Era reactions and highly rated segments.


Oh, absolutely. SHE would have been the next big thing in the Divas division. Just a shame her career in WWE didn't pan out very well.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Slowhand said:


> Why would AJ get a raise and a tour bus?


Why would Punk pre pipe bomb considering where he was in 2011? He cried about "Dwayne" and now people who never heard of him gives a fuck.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Natalya isn't good with the mic. If that was worked it wouldn't have come off as good as it did. She mentions a lot of genuine things that none of the audience knows about. That's the first (I think) we've heard of some sort of story about AJ saying she was homeless, etc. It was likely worked for her to say something in response (I'm pretty sure they're moving towards an AJ/Nat match at NoC), but I think she was legit pissed off.


Except Total Divas is mostly a work. Unless Tyson Kidd really doesn't want to bang Nattie. I'm completely lost as to why Nattie would bring up stuff most people don't know because she's angry about a promo referring to a show that supposedly everyone watches (except me).


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

"CMON SAY IT TO MY FACE"

Jesus christ fire the bellas


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I just saw Nattie promo on the website, and while she does make a good point it's quite clear that what she said was kayfabe. She didn't seem pissed off enough to really sell what AJ said, and she shilled the reality show a bit more.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

DogSaget said:


> "CMON SAY IT TO MY FACE"
> 
> Jesus christ fire the bellas


They are so fuckin' gangsta. I bet they smacked down so many high school bitches at the Scottsdale Mall with that.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee buries the entire diva's Roster*



Marston said:


> that was awesome but the dumb bellas wouldn't shut the hell up


I completely agree...great promo by AJ but it ws almost ruined because you could hear the bellas yelling over Her never have I seen a person giving a promo and the other people is yelling the whole time another reason why the bellas is terrible divas and shouldn't even be on tv why couldn't they acted like the Divas in the ring they was talking back to AJ but you couldn't hear them


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Why would Punk pre pipe bomb considering where he was in 2011? He cried about "Dwayne" and now people who never heard of him gives a fuck.


You cry over everything Punk does, give a rest already. Broken record. :woolcock


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*For the life of me, I can't figure out why they kept putting the camera on those goddamn Bellas. Good lord, their acting is atrocious. Not to mention Eva Marie was acting like a typical teenage girl that's desperate to fit in. Personally, I would've left Nattie and Jojo out of it, but shit happens. Very good promo from AJ, she once again reinforces in my mind that she's better on the mic than Bryan or Ziggler. I like Total Divas, but it's a car crash that I can't look away from, and I don't mind one bit if it gets buried.


BTW, Vince has done it again. We've got 151 people viewing this thread. AJ drawing them forum ratings.*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

I love how the crowd simply couldn't give a single fuck about what AJ was saying.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

TheHype said:


> I love how the crowd simply couldn't give a single fuck about what AJ was saying.


So you missed the part where the crowd was chanting her name eh?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Eric Fleischer said:


> Except Total Divas is mostly a work. Unless Tyson Kidd really doesn't want to bang Nattie. I'm completely lost as to why Nattie would bring up stuff most people don't know because she's angry about a promo referring to a show that supposedly everyone watches (except me).


Because humans (especially "divas") aren't rational and very likely don't look at things objectively like that. Everybody knows about the Tyson Kidd thing, but that doesn't mean that she can't have her pride wounded about it and go for a low blow on things that we don't know about. If those things were fake, she didn't bring them up like they were. She didn't say things like "AJ is always going on about how she's a victim, how she dealt with issues, clearly that's all a facade". She just went straight into saying "Oh and you're a victim?" as if the audience was supposed to know about whatever that meant ahead of time. That sounds more like breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm guessing AJ will be featured in season 2 of Total Divas.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

TheHype said:


> I love how the crowd simply couldn't give a single fuck about what AJ was saying.


Yeah, they totally didn't give a fuck about what AJ was saying, which is why they cheered for her when she buried the shit out of the show, and actually started chanting her name.

Yep, not one single fuck was given about AJ during that segment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not one single fuck? She got AJ CHANTS and a standing ovation when her promo was done.

Fucks were given, for sure.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

TheHype said:


> I love how the crowd simply couldn't give a single fuck about what AJ was saying.


Except for the part where they were cheering and chanting her name, right?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

For some reason, this promo reminded me a lot about this:

*(forward to 6:35)*






Is it just me, or does anyone else see the similarities? Standing on the ramp, wearing black clothes, got the belt over the left shoulder, facing off against the #1 in the division (Cena was the top of the men's division forever, Total Divas are the #1 topic in the women's division today) and cutting an unexpected, great promo that sort of came out of nowhere (resulting in everybody talking about it).


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> Natalya isn't good with the mic. If that was worked it wouldn't have come off as good as it did. She mentions a lot of genuine things that none of the audience knows about. That's the first (I think) we've heard of some sort of story about AJ saying she was homeless, etc. It was likely worked for her to say something in response (I'm pretty sure they're moving towards an AJ/Nat match at NoC), but I think she was legit pissed off.


IMO, promos given on backstage fallout are usually better (probably because it's not scripted), so that would explain why it's better. Also, AJ has talked about being homeless before, usually in videos posted on WWE.com. I don't think it's a topic that it off limits, especially since she just said it in a video that will only air on WWE.com and WWE's YT.



Hit-Girl said:


> *Of course it was a worked shoot and it was better than Punks.*





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pretty sure it is. The response is what Vince wanted. When you have people talking like this, I'm pretty sure it's a good thing. Probably why the kept AJ strong distant from the other divas all this time. In shoots, segments, and this show. On RAW they finally pulled the trigger.


I was talking about Nattie's backstage fallout response.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> For some reason, this promo reminded me a lot about this:
> 
> *(forward to 3:55)*


I like how the video is "John Cena confronts Batista" when it was the other way around.

But yeah, slightly OT I was just referencing this promo today when talking about Cena's greatest feuds somewhere else, because to me, Batista made that whole thing great right there. And I generally never gave a shit about either guy during their career, but that sticks out for me for both of them.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

If she got AJ chants, then the crowd was invested in the segment. Divas don't get chants that often.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> I'm guessing AJ will be featured in season 2 of Total Divas.


Only if it's her segment and not her. She's been rockin while not being on that show.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, AJ does seem to like paying homage to other superstars/promos subtly, so its possible that was on purpose.

It could also be because her current gear is black and everyone does the shoulderbelt.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

I always knew she would be something special! 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/556234-easily-my-new-favourite-diva.html 

The most awesome Diva on the roster has nothing to do with Total Divas lol imagine that.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Well its obvious. they dont like women wrestling because they're either living a homosexual lifestyle or just dont like women in general..which is why they bitch so much. If they want to be gay and mark out for tatted up dirty un showered looking racists, let them. AJ has been on fire for over a year...murdered any promo Ziggler/Del Rio/Zeb/Blandy promo ever. Lol.


^^^This repped


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

DogSaget said:


> Well, AJ does seem to like paying homage to other superstars/promos subtly, so its possible that was on purpose.
> 
> It could also be because her current gear is black and everyone does the shoulderbelt.


Yeah I don't think that's what she was trying to do, I doubt she even remembers that Batista promo, I just found it strangely similar.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Read this from another site tonight. I wouldn't put it past them:



> AJ's promo on the cast of Total Divas was a message from WWE to them. It was a message delivered by WWE through AJ Lee to let them know how they truly feel about them. WWE gives them the stage, but they also use that stage to be blunt on how they feel. They do it frequently, but it usually goes over people's heads as the fans don't generally see anything in it but 'part of the show'. It's part of the show, but it's actually more than that. Staged, and real at the same time. They elevate their status, and give them their own reality show, but remind them that they can be replaced at any time. They are "interchangeable" and "worthless". That's actually how Vince/H/Brass/etc... at WWE feel. I felt bad for those girls. WWE publicly embarrassed all of them in one shot through a skit and through AJ Lee.


WWE knows Total Divas is complete bullshit and the Divas that are on it. They do it for advertising and financial benefits but AJ was just the WWE's spokesman of how they truly feel about the division in general.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Remember when Triple H was talking about dem Ratings?

:HHH2 You're Welcome


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Read this from another site tonight. I wouldn't put it past them:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE knows Total Divas is complete bullshit and the Divas that are on it. They do it for advertising and financial benefits but AJ was just the WWE's spokesman of how they truly feel about the division in general.


TBH, I wouldn't put it past them either. It's just makes it all the more funnier considering that apparently the crowd feels the same way they do. It kinda makes me feel even worse for Nattie, because she didn't deserve it.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

The Bellas are the diva equivalent of Bo Dallas. 

But at least Bo has an entertaining brother.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

It is absolutely crazy, preposterous, asinine and ridiculous to think that Lita was more over than the Hardyz. I understand this forum, in hindsight, has this incredibly poor view of both individual Hardy brothers because they each managed to massively screw up their lives at times from then until now, but to throw around these ideas that they weren't over is nuts. They were all over TOGETHER. They were "Team Extreme" for a reason for goodness sake. Sure, at times Lita got the biggest pop of the night (which numerous superstars have said in the AE DVD), but she started getting those pops AFTER she turned and joined the Hardyz.

Everybody is throwing facts, here's one: The Hardy Boyz were so over that they used as a tool to help Austin and Triple H get over as big-time heels. Lita may have been over with Essa Rios (lol), but to say that she would have reached those levels without the help of the Hardy Boyz is crazy. They all helped each other, just like Bryan and Punk did with AJ... Fact: AJ was over before Punk was even thrown in the mix. People started caring for her because she was a quiet girl who kept getting bullied by an equally dorky heel Bryan. When she snapped and people found out she had character, they got behind her. The highlight of her career was turning on Cena and aligning with Ziggler. That was the best thing that ever happened to both. Ziggler became that much more popular (which led to the company turning him face...) meanwhile AJ was still getting very good reactions.

Fact: The Bellas absolutely wish that people in a live arena care and connect with them as much as they do with AJ.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> It is absolutely crazy, preposterous, asinine and ridiculous to think that Lita was more over than the Hardyz. I understand this forum, in hindsight, has this incredibly poor view of both individual Hardy brothers managed to massively screw up their lives at times from then until now, but to throw around these ideas that they weren't over is nuts. They were all over TOGETHER. They were "Team Extreme" for a reason for goodness sake. Sure, at times Lita got the biggest pop of the night (which numerous superstars have said in the AE DVD), but she started getting those pops AFTER she turned and joined the Hardyz.
> 
> Everybody is throwing facts, here's one: The Hardy Boyz were so over that they used as a tool to help Austin and Triple H get over as big-time heels. Lita may have been over with Essa Rios (lol), but to say that she would have reached those levels without the help of the Hardy Boyz is crazy. They all helped each other, just like Bryan and Punk did with AJ... Fact: AJ was over before Punk was even thrown in the mix. People started caring for her because she was a quiet girl who kept getting bullied by an equally dorky heel Bryan. When she snapped and people found out she had character, they got behind her. The highlight of her career was turning on Cena and aligning with Ziggler. That was the best thing that ever happened to both. Ziggler became that much more popular (which led to the company turning him face...) meanwhile AJ was still getting very good reactions.
> 
> Fact: The Bellas absolutely wish that people in a live arena care and connect with them as much as they do with AJ.


But the thing is that I never said that. I only said that Lita being with Essa Rios helped get her over, I never said that she didn't need The Hardy's or that she was more over than they were. That's ridiculous....Stop trying to start confrontation man, I was actually agreeing with you.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Promo was epic. Best Divas segment since heel Trish in her prime. The Total Divas bitches can try to argue back on Twitter all they like, but the fact is that AJ was 100% right and the fact she was loudly cheered as a HEEL proves that. She buried those talentless slags.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My baby killed it tonight, but she also killed a few of my other babies (Naomi, Jo-Jo and Natalya).


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> My baby killed it tonight, but she also killed a few of my other babies (Naomi, Jo-Jo and Natalya).


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

B. [R] said:


> But the thing is that I never said that. I only said that Lita being with Essa Rios helped get her over, I never said that she didn't need The Hardy's or that she was more over than they were. That's ridiculous....Stop trying to start confrontation man, I was actually agreeing with you.


Wasn't directly talking to you lol, sorry. I'm saying that in general, it looks like it's against the forum rules for one performer to help another, and that's completely idiotic. When I meant Lita wasn't over, I didn't mean it in a way where she wasn't getting reactions, at all. The crowd loved the red outfit/moonsaults she did, but she became mega-over (to the point where she would outpop Austin...), after she aligned with the Hardyz. 

It's hard to get over, it's harder to stay over. AJ gets the reactions she does for a reason. You don't have to be a fan of hers to notice/realize that. A diva finally delivers a very good promo that can lead to good things and people find ways to complain, but hey, it's good banter back-and-forth.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Best Divas segment since the Trish/Lita era. That promo pretty much summed up why AJ is one of the only women interesting in the Diva's division.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And the fact that the usual dumb bitches (Cameron and Bellas) tweeted in the most incoherent way and in ways were nonsensical just further proves AJ's point.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Bow down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucking every single old white dick in the back must be a strain on them. 

Poor girls!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BIG E WINNING said:


> And the fact that the usual dumb bitches (Cameron and Bellas) tweeted in the most incoherent way and in ways were nonsensical just further proves AJ's point.


Bellas, probably for the story line, LOLcam thou? Not even sure why. AJ would destroy in a one on one segment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Bellas, probably for the story line, LOLcam thou? Not even sure why. AJ would destroy in a one on one segment.


Ah, don't let the storyline BS fool you. The only person that drags programs down even moreso than AJ IS the Bella Twins. As I've said before, a bunch of VERY basic, average looking chicks that put on makeup and false bravado to look like they're actually the sexiest thing going today. 

Total Divas only has made me hate them more. And Cameron? That bitch...(especially after that bullshit she pulled on Sid Vicious on Twitter.)


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Bellas also didn't help by being annoying in the background yelling the same things over and over while AJ destroyed them on the mic.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was an epic promo. Its almost right up there with punk's. Only thing that brought it down a bit was The Bella's loud mouth yapping through the whole thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll never understand why people say they can act or even work. They can't do either and when they try, they either fail bad or it's too over the top.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

As if AJ didn't suck some cock to get where she is now :lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Ah, don't let the storyline BS fool you. The only person that drags programs down even moreso than AJ IS the Bella Twins. As I've said before, a bunch of VERY basic, average looking chicks that put on makeup and false bravado to look like they're actually the sexiest thing going today.
> 
> Total Divas only has made me hate them more. *And Cameron? That bitch...*(especially after that bullshit she pulled on Sid Vicious on Twitter.)












"Melina and Alicia Fox." :austin3


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Her fucking face to have the gall to repeat that again. Ugh, the feels...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

ColtofPersonality said:


> "Melina and Alicia Fox." :austin3


I had a similar reaction when she said that shit


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Funny that AJ talk about being handed the fame because the WWE gave her a storyline where she was more important than the WWE Title...


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

AthenaMark said:


> Lita was more over than the Hardyz..they got the rub being with her.


I would have taken a rub from her also.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Scrilla :clap


Do you really have to have that nasty ghetto ass as your sig?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

rocknblues81 said:


> Do you really have to have that nasty ghetto ass as your sig?


Whatever do you mean?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I just hope to holy hell that AJ doesn't lose the title to a Bella.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

BIG E WINNING said:


> AJ = KENDRICK LAMAR
> 
> "Ive gone to the hair salona hearing discussion of the greatest of all times. AJ, Trish, Lita, Sherri Martel, and Sable. New bitches are new bitches, don't get involved."
> 
> ...


Wow.Repped lmao.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Naman said:


> Alright...let's be real, here. How in the hell could anyone accuse AJ of sleeping her way to the top to get anywhere? She was with Daniel Bryan while he was still a farcry away from being a legitimate, WWE maineventer. Yes, he was world heavyweight champion, but he was also a heel, and nowhere near as popular as he is now. Hell, it was after he lost the World Heavyweight Championship that he was REALLY finding momentum, and AJ had been with him long before then. Ziggler? Wasn't/still isn't even a top talent, and I honestly believe that she might have done more for Ziggler than vice versa. Kane? That little fling didn't last long at all. CM Punk and Cena? Those are the only two you could make a point for, and I believe it was because by that time AJ was so over that the WWE specifically chose her to kayfabe(keyword:KAYFABE) have a relationship with them. Trish Stratus had a kayfabe relationship with Vince Mcmahon and somewhat of a flirtatious fling with The Rock, but did she become one of the greatest divas of all time because of that, or was it because she was charismatic and gifted enough to maintain that position herself? I'm not trying to bash anyone's opinion, but for anyone to say that AJ latched onto top stars to get to where she's at discredits the talent and ability she CLEARLY has. If that were the case, she would not be getting reactions every time she's out there BY HERSELF. I always knew AJ was talented, but that promo just made me realize just how good she actually is. This woman has single-handedly carried the Divas division after the only person who might have been on par with her quit, I would think that's gotta be saying something.


OH LAWD its still real to you dammit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AJ reminding me why I was a fan of hers. Brilliant promo 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Whatever do you mean?


The big ass is distracting. I'm just venting a little.... Nothing personal.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Utterly brilliant promo by AJ.

How is she a heel here? She's telling the truth right here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Damn Tyson getting emasculated on both TD and Raw.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

No offense but the people saying "she spoke the truth" and stuff:

You're forgetting that Natalya's pretty much the only true veteran in the locker-room when it comes to the divas, I don't consider her in that list of chicks who got in the company 'cause of how hot she is etc and other stuff she said in that promo. Feel like people are only saying that shit because they're biased against AJ.

Other than that, I loved the promo. Easily the best female talker in the company along with Stephanie.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, and about the Bellas during the promo.. Man were they being asinine and annoying lol.

Although I feel like they've been lurking on this forum a few times since AJ got her push last year 'cause I've seen some of you AJ haters say shit like "You just skip!". :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

AJ is the best talker in the divas division currently, bar none. Well, maybe Summer Rae in NXT, she's a brilliant heel diva too.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> No offense but the people saying "she spoke the truth" and stuff:
> 
> You're forgetting that Natalya's pretty much the only true veteran in the locker-room when it comes to the divas, I don't consider her in that list of chicks who got in the company 'cause of how hot she is etc and other stuff she said in that promo. Feel like people are only saying that shit because they're biased against AJ.
> 
> Other than that, I loved the promo. Easily the best female talker in the company along with Stephanie.


 well she did cover Nattie with the "or what family i grew up in" part.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



Clique said:


> Too bad the dumb ass Bellas tried to no sell it instead of actually being offended.


Did you not hear the 5 year old sounding rambling from them during some of her sentences, though?

"YOU JUST SKIP!" "WE'RE RIGHT HERE!" :lol


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

bellas need to be fired after blemishing greatness


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TEHCOCK said:


> Damn Tyson getting emasculated on both TD and Raw.


Tyson trying to catch a break...really trying.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I haven't seen the segment yet.

Just came here to say that the bella twins are twats.

K bye.


----------



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

What a horrible promo. I don't understand all the fuzz about it. She made a few good points but she doesn't know how to work with her voice and the promo was really boring for me.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

AMAZING promo from AJ. But so sad this probably means she dropping the belt to one of the talentless whores (not talking about Nattie). This kinda reminded me of Beth Phoenix's promo awhile back where she said a lot of same things and oddly then got the crowd on her side. Just goes to show you that a lot of us fans actually do want a good, competitive WOMEN'S division and not talentless model wannabes. 

Now if we can get a new belt....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Maybe Tyson should just start sucking cock... things would turn around for him.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why the fuck does this thread have so many replies? Who cares what AJ says. Anything diva related is total and utter trash unless it's the Total divas show itself. 

AJ should not be trashing the show. The only reason anyone gives a damn about the division now it's because of Total Divas. Take the title off her and put it on someone more deserving like one of the Bellas.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Alim said:


> Why the fuck does this thread have so many replies? Who gives a damn what AJ says. Anything diva related is total and utter trash unless it's the Total divas show itself.
> 
> AJ should not be trashing the show. The only reason anyone gives a damn about the division now it's because of Total Divas. Take the title off her and put it on someone more deserving like one of the Bellas.


u srs m8


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy shit! lol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

damn, that was fucking awesome :lmao

Completely agree with everything said. Leave it to the fucking bellas to ruin the segment and just shout incoherently.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

The only reason this promo even has buzz is because of the success of Total Divas so most of the arguments in here just implode on themselves. :ti

You guys are something else.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Alim said:


> Why the fuck does this thread have so many replies? Who cares what AJ says. Anything diva related is total and utter trash unless it's the Total divas show itself.
> 
> AJ should not be trashing the show. The only reason anyone gives a damn about the division now it's because of Total Divas. Take the title off her and put it on someone more deserving like one of the Bellas.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

The promo was annoying, they were screaming all the time. Also it doesnt make any sense, because natalya earned her position, shes a way better wrestler than aj.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A$AP said:


> The only reason this promo even has buzz is because of the success of Total Divas so most of the arguments in here just implode on themselves. :ti
> 
> You guys are something else.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

"and the other two... they were there"

:lmao


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

obby said:


> "and the other two... they were there"
> 
> :lmao


I nearly spit out my beer when i heard that line.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That was an awesome segment, I haven't been the biggest AJ Lee fan because of how she has been used, I have found her annoying (though I have thought all along she has alot of talent)

Anyways they need to get her away from that 12 year old girl character, and go with this stuff, go with a more serious character where she thinks she is better than everyone, but not in an annoying scream if I don't get my way, kind of way. More like a serious way where she cuts serious promos and stuff, more of the same. Then I would be on board.

But yeah this was awesome, I'll put that right up there with Mickie James heel stuff anyday, very very good promo.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


>


He is right though, Total Divas made people care more about the Divas, AJ never helped the Divas, it's just about her, she is mainly involved with the men and the last time she was involved in the Divas division, she buried Kaitlyn ( Yeah I know, she was at Summerslam but they need a opposition to AJ, she looks like the biggest joke ever when Eve at least made her great )


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

It's such a fucking shame Eve left. She and AJ were both legions above everyone else.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Clique said:


> They should book AJ/Nattie for the Divas Title. I've been saying that ever since the botch finish they had where Nattie made AJ tap out a couple weeks ago. Give them the time to work and they can have a match as good as if not better than the Kaitlyn match at Payback.
> 
> 
> Here's the segment again for anyone who missed it or wants to re-watch:


:lmao :lmao

AND THAT IS WHY THE BELLAS FUCKING SUCK!

You see that garbage..I'm not a wrestler..I've been watching since hell..1994...not too long but most of my life.

Is there ever a time where a wrestler just shouts over the opponent when he is cutting a promo? It was nonstop shouting..

"Say it to our face!!"...

:lol

Imagine if a male wrestler did that bullshit..probably be scorned by the whole lockeroom..they totally no-sold the promo. The constant shouting...not the first time they've done this shit. They make it all about them, and go over the top for attention.

Fucking garbage, you have someone cutting a good promo and these two cunts decide to shout over it? :StephenA

Scrilla :lmao @ your trolling this whole thread...unbelievable.

Well done AJ :avit: i'm sick of divas..I want female WRESTLERS...these crappy broads been getting away too long with being below average in the ring, and just downright terrible on the mic. I wanna see who steps their game up, though i'm pretty sure we'll just get some bullshit typical "your jealous,your ugly,blah,blah" Bella promo.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> No offense but the people saying "she spoke the truth" and stuff:
> 
> You're forgetting that Natalya's pretty much the only true veteran in the locker-room when it comes to the divas, I don't consider her in that list of chicks who got in the company 'cause of how hot she is etc and other stuff she said in that promo. Feel like people are only saying that shit because they're biased against AJ.
> 
> Other than that, I loved the promo. Easily the best female talker in the company along with Stephanie.


I agree with ya..I think Nattie was just collateral damage. :avit:
In my mind that promo was directed to the Bella Cunts, and the new chicks.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eclairal said:


> He is right though, Total Divas made people care more about the Divas, AJ never helped the Divas, it's just about her, she is mainly involved with the men and the last time she was involved in the Divas division, she buried Kaitlyn ( Yeah I know, she was at Summerslam but they need a opposition to AJ, she looks like the biggest joke ever when Eve at least made her great )


You kidding?

Just go back even 2-3 months before this show even started and (atleast what I was reading) you'll see that many posters were saying AJ/Kaitlyn were the only two who made the divas division relevant. 

Who cares about Total Divas?

The fans at these shows seem to not give any fucks at all about Total Divas. Total Divas only made people care about Total Divas the show.That show is all about creating reality stars for publicity,it does fuck all for divas division as WWE will force it and every diva will somehow be forced to put the show over in some shity segment..the people in the crowds don't give a fuck about what those broads do on some bullshit reality show.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh boy now that shes sover with Ziggler we know who's gonna be the Jannetty of that pair xD


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

TheHype said:


> As if AJ didn't suck some cock to get where she is now :lmao


Now...was it a man or Steph who got her here? Make up your fucking mind, crybabies. Lol


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

A$AP said:


> The only reason this promo even has buzz is because of the success of Total Divas so most of the arguments in here just implode on themselves. :ti
> 
> You guys are something else.


Most things AJ has done since June 2012 has gotten buzz..period.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

:lmao I'm assuming Punk liked the promo. 



> CM Punk @CMPunk
> Okay, who's got this promo that @WWEAJLee cut on raw? I need to get eyes on it.





> CM Punk @CMPunk
> Yup. That's how it's done.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Still love that promo no matter how many times I watch it. 

All that was needed was AJ to wipe the Diva blood off her sword.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Just when you think the Bellas couldn't get anymore pathetic. Such an ingenious way of evoking those Heel powers girls, so original. 

Love Aj, love this promo. Best thing that has come out of the divas division in a while.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> It is absolutely crazy, preposterous, asinine and ridiculous to think that Lita was more over than the Hardyz. I understand this forum, in hindsight, has this incredibly poor view of both individual Hardy brothers because they each managed to massively screw up their lives at times from then until now, but to throw around these ideas that they weren't over is nuts. They were all over TOGETHER. They were "Team Extreme" for a reason for goodness sake. Sure, at times Lita got the biggest pop of the night (which numerous superstars have said in the AE DVD), but she started getting those pops AFTER she turned and joined the Hardyz.
> 
> Everybody is throwing facts, here's one: The Hardy Boyz were so over that they used as a tool to help Austin and Triple H get over as big-time heels. Lita may have been over with Essa Rios (lol), but to say that she would have reached those levels without the help of the Hardy Boyz is crazy. They all helped each other, just like Bryan and Punk did with AJ... Fact: AJ was over before Punk was even thrown in the mix. People started caring for her because she was a quiet girl who kept getting bullied by an equally dorky heel Bryan. When she snapped and people found out she had character, they got behind her. The highlight of her career was turning on Cena and aligning with Ziggler. That was the best thing that ever happened to both. Ziggler became that much more popular (which led to the company turning him face...) meanwhile AJ was still getting very good reactions.
> 
> Fact: The Bellas absolutely wish that people in a live arena care and connect with them as much as they do with AJ.


U don't know what you're talking about about at all. The only reason that angle is talked about is because Lita took chairshots...wtf are u talking about? You sound nuts. The Rock reffed her title match..that's how over she was. Wake up.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

ColtofPersonality said:


> :lmao I'm assuming Punk liked the promo.


Punk definitely approves. 

#pipebombshell


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Finally watched it, holy shit. That promo just shook up the whole division and I hope AJ plays the tweener role from now on. She is definitely the best diva since Trish/Lita, and the only reason why anyone would give half a shit to watch or talk about the division. Not even to mention she's the best looking diva on the roster now, bravo AJ Lee, for making me give a shit about women's wrestling again.


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

Epic promo, holy shit:ex:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

The AJ chants during that promo made the entire divas in the ring look masterfully dumb :lmao

AJ WON MY HEART OVER. OFFICIALY


----------



## ctjay00187 (Aug 11, 2013)

A great promo for sure, but so obnoxious to hear all the other divas yelling over it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ctjay00187 said:


> A great promo for sure, but so obnoxious to hear all the other divas yelling over it.


That daddy issue comment stung :lmao


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys mark out over this promo yet you still tune into every episode of that crap called Total Divas. Fucking hypocrites.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk approving the promo is just great. lol (Y)


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

The emphasis on the word "sucking" on the Bellas was so classic, that promo was just amazing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It was a great promo and it really sounded like AJ meant it, which always helps. I don't believe for a minute that she went into business for herself and I'm sure the promo was pre-approved, but it sounded real. And then of course The Bellas and Eva Marie just yelled and skipped around like idiots. Yeah, OK.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

top 5 promo in the last 5 years. aced it. i was shocked at how well she dropped this. SUPER promo. awesome stuff, and great to see from a diva. wow.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ekaf said:


> You guys mark out over this promo *yet you still tune into every episode of that crap called Total Divas*. Fucking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:StephenA2

Making shit up to feel better?

Seemed to happen alot in this thread.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

It was a great promo no doubt. And once again showed how talented AJ has and that she has more charisma in one finger than Divas like the Bellas have in their whole bodies.

What AJ needs is someone fresh to feud with and with the ability to go toe to toe with her in the ring and on the mic. I'd love it to be Nattie but the way they have ruined her with the Khali and farting crap in the past makes me think its never going to happen.

Maybe a new face to the main roster like Paige is what is needed as I'd love to see a quality feud again in the Divas division as we did in the days of Trish/Lita/Molly Holly/ Victoria etc.

Loved the AJ promo though and you could tell the crowd loved it too. Shame it was partly ruined by the 3 witches at ringside no selling it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

I find it sickening that no one backstage hasn't told the Bella cunts to stfu during promos.

Jumping around baffling like idiots...probably did it because they can't fucking act,how hard is it to stfu and looked pissed off? Maybe shout back once then stfu...

They're so fucking terrible...if I ever went to a show I would use their match/segments to browse on my phone or buy an overpriced hot dog.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> Making shit up to feel better?
> 
> Seemed to happen alot in this thread.


The IWC has been praising the show for weeks. Now all of a sudden they start to hate it cause of this promo? What a joke.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

AJ Lee is going to become the GOAT Diva


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was about to say something about this... usually I tune away when the divas are around but AJ ripped on all of them and exposed the shit outta them


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE created these monsters and now they're sending a message? You know if they were to hired real women wrestlers and let them shine more, they would not be in this situation where they had to create a reality show and shit on it.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

One of the best Divas Promos ever. That Promo was just amazing!


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness. AJ is absolutely awesome. This was probably the best divas promo I've ever heard. Not sure why WWE would let her do this though, as not only did she come off as a total babyface but she completely buried the show and everybody in it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't remember ever marking for a Divas promo. Good stuff AJ. :clap


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Ekaf said:


> The IWC has been praising the show for weeks. Now all of a sudden they start to hate it cause of this promo? What a joke.


??

One thread that is majority full of broads doesn't account for the entire IWC.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


A used diaper is better on the mic than Axel.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish this turned into Total Divas vs NXT, but alas...

Still, good promo though.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Unless this leads to AJ vs Natalya where both girls can show their abilities, I'm not too fussed, because otherwise it's just going to be a match involving the Bellas, and while they sometimes entertain me on total divas, I don't care to see them in the title picture. This is the perfect time to enter Nattie into the divas title picture. She is getting exposure from the show, has been shown to be frustrated with her position, has the ability, and AJ just insulted her. Plus, she was shown to be upset about not getting a match at wrestlemania, they could lead with her wanting to be seen as more than Khali's girlfriend, or the diva in the background, they could also play up on her being insulted to just be seen as a diva when she comes from one of the most famous wrestling families and is the only female graduate of the Hart dungeon. It all makes so much sense, so if they don't do it, I'm going to be pissed.

The "suck up" part legitimately made me laugh for ages though.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Oh my goodness. AJ is absolutely awesome. This was probably the best divas promo I've ever heard. Not sure why WWE would let her do this though, as not only did she come off as a total babyface but she completely buried the show and everybody in it.


They did it because obviously one of the divas in that bunch is gonna take the title off her.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

I wasn't impressed. It is pretty easy to manipulate you guys. If you guys hate me, all I have to do is start saying things that you guys will agree with. If I am a quiet guy at work who know one talks to or just dislikes. Then I just have to come in the next day and bash the company, say how much of a suckup the top employees are, and how much I hate our boss. Even in 2013, this rebel bullshit still works. Wow.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

It would have been better if those bellas and rihanna shut the fuck up like Natty and funkafuckers.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

nt gonna lie... hated her as gm skipping around and shit but this promo was the best thing in womens wrestling since trish/lita days


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> You kidding?
> 
> Just go back even 2-3 months before this show even started and (atleast what I was reading) you'll see that many posters were saying AJ/Kaitlyn were the only two who made the divas division relevant.
> 
> ...


They weren't talking about the Divas or Kaitlyn vs AJ, they were talking about AJ, the only person AJ helped was AJ, she never tried to make Kaitlyn a star. Look at TNA, Gail Kim helped Taryn to be a star, that's what I call making a division relevant.

And Total Divas have great ratings on E!. Tthat can bring some people to watch the WWE and most importantly, that make the Divas division " mainstream ". Total Divas is the reason why Natalya have a push and can be a good babyface right now. It's not the evil show because there is not wrestling, it's a good way to promote IWC darlings like Naomi or Natalya.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I like Total Divas but AJ>


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Lilou said:


> Unless this leads to AJ vs Natalya where both girls can show their abilities, I'm not too fussed, because otherwise it's just going to be a match involving the Bellas, and while they sometimes entertain me on total divas, I don't care to see them in the title picture. This is the perfect time to enter Nattie into the divas title picture. She is getting exposure from the show, has been shown to be frustrated with her position, has the ability, and AJ just insulted her. Plus, she was shown to be upset about not getting a match at wrestlemania, they could lead with her wanting to be seen as more than Khali's girlfriend, or the diva in the background, they could also play up on her being insulted to just be seen as a diva when she comes from one of the most famous wrestling families and is the only female graduate of the Hart dungeon. It all makes so much sense, so if they don't do it, I'm going to be pissed.
> 
> The "suck up" part legitimately made me laugh for ages though.


The Bellas are heels..they aren't getting any title shots..lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

44 pages on a Divas promo. Well this is new...

Anyways, this should make for a GREAT episode of Total Divas, + it'll give AJ some new people to work with since she can't keep going back to Kaitlyn, Layla seriously needs to get her in-ring shit together, and there really aren't any other even remotely credible divas. This one promo just added endless posibilities to her title reign, AND it involved the crowd, AND it blew up twitter (I only checked a few minutes after the original airing but everything and everyone even remotely divas-related (pretty much EVERY NXT diva, Foley, Heenan, etc) was buzzing about how great it was) so it was a win on all fronts. And I'll say it again, 44 pages. On a divas thread.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Just hope they don't take off the title from AJ to hand it to some Bella just because of Total Divas. The entire promo would have been pointless then.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

why do people go crazy over worked shoots?

It literally requires no effort and anyone can do it.

Typical 2edgy4u marks


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> Oh my goodness. AJ is absolutely awesome. This was probably the best divas promo I've ever heard. Not sure why WWE would let her do this though, as not only did she come off as a total babyface but she completely buried the show and everybody in it.


How does she come off as a babyface in an elitist, narcissistic promo? She basically buried the entire divas division and said flat out that she was much better than them and that she was single-handedly carrying the division. Is that all true? Mostly, but that doesn't change the fact that faces don't cut promos like that. She's basically trying to do what CM Punk did where he was very much a heel, but got a massive fan following because of his rebellious "stick-it-to-em'" gimmick.


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

Natalya and Tyson Kidd are both extremely talented, but other than that, I agree with this promo completely. AJ is amazing on the mic and is the best in the Diva's Division, along with Natalya. Also, LOL at all the Total Divas/Bella marks in this thread.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

AJ Lee and Paige super Anti Diva team :ex:


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Great stuff, those Bella's yelling over the top was bloody annoying though


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Speaking of NXT divas tweets:

Bayley ‏@itsBayleyWWE 10h
If the camera just stayed on @HeymanHustle the whole match, his face could tell us exactly what's going on in the ring. @WWE #RAW

This is so insanely true.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Gonna be funny when she drops the belt to one of them. Never thought it was smart to completely bury all of your opponents. Who does she expect to have a match with?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I didn't expect that to be honest. AJ was really wonderful in this promo, and although the Bellas constant shouting was distracting, it didn't take away from her performance and also some of the points she made in the promo. 

I'm really not sure where they're going with this. The fans were cheering AJ for what she was saying, and the announcers afterwards (not just JBL, Jerry Lawler too) agreed with what she'd said. Aside from Natalya who does have a lot of talent as a womens wrestler, her points really hit home. I'm just not sure the direction they're taking. In order for someone to be her foil, they need to make a babyface character as compelling as her, and I'm not sure they can. 

If it leads to Natalya finally getting a TV worthy character and title feud with AJ then I'm all for it, but I'm just not sure it is. Maybe it's leading to a return or something, or maybe it's leading to AJ turning face/tweener (if she isn't a tweener already) and having a feud with another heel, or another debut or something. I'm interested though, it's possible they do a DIVAs gauntlet match, or something like that at NOC where AJ retains to prove her point, and then we go from there.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

That was a brilliant promo, and it was just AJ showing why she should be the champion tbh. Bellas were annoying as hell though.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

She has more competition coming...Paige will be on TV soon enough. Tamina will return from the Rock's movie...will AJ turn face over this? Stay tuned....haha


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone else think it's a possibility that they might create a Nexus type angle for the NXT divas? Every single top NXT diva made a positive tweet about AJ's promo last night. Could they be considering bringing a few of them up at once and putting them with AJ? Sasha, Emma, Bayley and Paige all had tweets for AJ (while Charlotte posted a retweet about it). Paige's tweet in particular had a (cryptic?) wink in it. Aside from the wink, another thing I noticed is that Sasha Banks' most recent tweets show that she's a fan of Total Divas and speaks to Natalya, but yet last night, she tweeted "AJ speaking the truth!", which creates a contradiction.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

TwistedLogic said:


> Does anyone else think it's a possibility that they might create a Nexus type angle for the NXT divas? Every single top NXT diva made a positive tweet about AJ's promo last night. Could they be considering bringing a few of them up at once and putting them with AJ? Sasha, Emma, Bayley and Paige all had tweets for AJ (while Charlotte posted a retweet about it). Paige's tweet in particular had a (cryptic?) wink in it. Aside from the wink, another thing I noticed is that Sasha Banks most recent tweets show that she's a fan of Total Divas and speaks to Natalya, but yet last night, she tweeted "AJ speaking the truth!", which creates a contradiction.


I'd be for this, but they would have to do a good job of allowing us to know the characters of these women quickly. At least with Nexus, the majority of the fans knew about all of the guys because NXT Season One got mainstream attention, where as the current NXT product is hardly referred to on mainstream WWE TV.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Another thing is that it makes a lot of sense to bring them all up at once, since there's only a handful. If they bring up Paige alone, it'll make the NXT divas division almost barren and the girls down there won't have much to do. Summer and Renee are already up and Charlotte, Sasha, Emma and Bayley are the only other divas on the NXT main roster. In my opinion based on the matches that I've seen with each of them, they're all better than the majority of the current divas already. Sasha and Charlotte are sort of stiff sometimes (especially Charlotte) but Paige and Emma are primed and ready to go.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Would they still work NXT as well? 

I don't have a vast knowledge of the NXT Women's division, but do they have other women to replace the whole division being called up? 

I'm not being pessimistic or against your idea, but I don't see it working unless there is a whole new batch of NXT Divas ready to replace all the ones being called up.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing Promo, Every bit of Truth was spoken, AJ's best promo and appeared very Heartfelt.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> Does anyone else think it's a possibility that they might create a Nexus type angle for the NXT divas? Every single top NXT diva made a positive tweet about AJ's promo last night. Could they be considering bringing a few of them up at once and putting them with AJ? Sasha, Emma, Bayley and Paige all had tweets for AJ (while Charlotte posted a retweet about it). Paige's tweet in particular had a (cryptic?) wink in it. Aside from the wink, another thing I noticed is that Sasha Banks' most recent tweets show that she's a fan of Total Divas and speaks to Natalya, but yet last night, she tweeted "AJ speaking the truth!", which creates a contradiction.



Would be an awesome idea for Survivor Series in a 5 vs 5 match. Maybe the first actual Diva 5 vs 5 in history that would actually matter. Too bad its 3 months away and I cant see WWE drawing this out for that long.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

AJ's promo somewhere remembers me that :


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

https://sphotos-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1236455_704609632886838_1223591211_n.jpg

:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It was great, and entertaining, and true, but what purpose does it serve? She's supposed to be the heel champion. She just cut a face promo on more heel divas. And the crowd 100% agrees with her. So unless this is her way of turning face, this is fucking stupid. 

My guess is, this is just a future episode of Total Divas. They're working everyone to think there's a real feud between AJ/Bellas and it'll play out on the show with "real drama", which is all scripted nonsense. 

You're all being worked, and you'll all watch Total Divas because of this. WWE wins again.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> https://sphotos-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1236455_704609632886838_1223591211_n.jpg
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


:cena2


:bryan


Wow, this reminds of those Aliens from Space Jam stealing the basketball players' talent. AJ must have swallowed so much of CM Punk's juice that she inherited some his mic skills unk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> https://sphotos-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1236455_704609632886838_1223591211_n.jpg
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:












I lol'd.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


That......................isn't.....................haaarrddd

Curtis Axel's..............pauses..........are...worse.......than............Orton's.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

And this is why everyone involved in wrestling hates the iwc.

Amazing promo and you people complaint about it.


----------



## sharp1398 (Jun 19, 2013)

Xapury said:


> And this is why everyone involved in wrestling hates the iwc.
> 
> Amazing promo and you people complaint about it.


Who complained about it? It was a phenomenal promo by AJ. The Bellas were in no way shape or form involved in the promo, but for some strange reason couldn't shut the fuck up. That's worth complaining about. Anything AJ said? No.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm enjoying the random Curtis Axel bashing in this thread. That guy is terrible.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Pacmanboi said:


> https://sphotos-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1236455_704609632886838_1223591211_n.jpg
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


:lmao


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

wow this was a great promo, AJ has improved so much on the mic in the last year her mannerisms are top notch here and the promo feels very real which is rear in todays WWE kudos to her.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> https://sphotos-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1236455_704609632886838_1223591211_n.jpg
> 
> :flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


Bella Bitches.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Xapury said:


> And this is why everyone involved in wrestling hates the iwc.
> 
> Amazing promo and you people complaint about it.


The biggest fucking problem in the IWC is that people like yourself generalize the entire IWC because of the opinions of a select few idiots. Everytime someone makes a dumbass post anywhere on the internet about wrestling, it's suddenly the entire IWC being the dumbass. There are a fuckload more smart wrestling fans on the internet than there are dumb ones and when you talk about a group so monumentally large, you go with the *GENERAL* opinion to gauge what the IWC really thinks, not with the few idiots that always have a stick up their ass, or simply disagree with you. Given that this thread is almost 500 posts deep and almost every post in it has been positive, your comment of "amazing promo and you people complaint about it" is completely and absolutely asinine. I don't know who the hell "you people" is, but unless you're dyslexic, it's very clear that the general opinion is that it was a great promo.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> How does she come off as a babyface in an elitist, narcissistic promo? She basically buried the entire divas division and said flat out that she was much better than them and that she was single-handedly carrying the division. Is that all true? Mostly, but that doesn't change the fact that faces don't cut promos like that. She's basically trying to do what CM Punk did where he was very much a heel, but got a massive fan following because of his rebellious "stick-it-to-em'" gimmick.


it's not elitist. do you even know what that word means? Being a face doesn't mean being a wimp, who stays quiet and smiles at everything. She was a complete babyface because she stood her ground, was strong and simply told the truth, and that's all the audience wants. Every single week we're forced to endure those 5 minutes of DIVAS "wrestling", the hair pulling, the screaming, the talentless boring promos the Bella twins and Kelly Kelly have been doing for years and now finally someone called them on their bullshit and lack of talent.

The babyface is the person who stands for what's right and what the audience believes in and that's what AJ did, that's why she got so many cheers and AJ chants. The crowd knows very well that from all those girls AJ is the only one who has any talent (well, except Naomi, Natalya and maybe JoJo who seems like she's a sweet girl and knows how to sing). Why wouldn't you cheer for the entertaining and talented person?

To sum it all up: babyface - person who's honest and is successful due to their hardwork and talent (AJ's case); heel - not as good as the babyface, so needs to use cheap, dirty tactics and ploys to get the upper-hand (Bella twins, ...).


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Obviously the lines between storyline and reality are blurred here, but it's funny reading the Bellas' tweets when you consider AJ is only with guys in storyline and they've fucked multiple wrestlers in real life.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> it's not elitist. do you even know what that word means? Being a face doesn't mean being a wimp, who stays quiet and smiles at everything. She was a complete babyface because she stood her ground, was strong and simply told the truth, and that's all the audience wants. Every single week we're forced to endure those 5 minutes of DIVAS "wrestling", the hair pulling, the screaming, the talentless boring promos the Bella twins and Kelly Kelly have been doing for years and now finally someone called them on their bullshit and lack of talent.
> 
> The babyface is the person who stands for what's right and what the audience believes in and that's what AJ did, that's why she got so many cheers and AJ chants. The crowd knows very well that from all those girls AJ is the only one who has any talent (well, except Naomi, Natalya and maybe JoJo who seems like she's a sweet girl and knows how to sing). Why wouldn't you cheer for the entertaining and talented person?
> 
> To sum it all up: babyface - person who's honest and is successful due to their hardwork and talent (AJ's case); heel - not as good as the babyface, so needs to use cheap, dirty tactics and ploys to get the upper-hand (Bella twins, ...).


Yes I do know what elitist means. She has the belt and she's using her championship reign as a way to deliver a condescending promo on the rest of the divas. That's elitist. If she didn't have the belt, she couldn't cut that promo. She literally said "you'll never be able to touch me". You have a very narrow view of babyface/heels. A babyface isn't someone who just gets cheered by the audience. Cena get's booed all the time and he's as babyface as you can get. Ziggler used to get huge pops while he was a complete heel. AJ wasn't "standing up for what's right", I don't know what kind of warped reality you live in but bullying everybody beneath you is not "standing up for what's right". Babyface are characters that fight heels, they don't put down other babyfaces. Heels put down both, and that's exactly what she did. The Funk girls, Natalya and Jojo are all complete babyfaces and she trashed them all.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm now an AJ Lee convert. Even though CM Punk paved the way for it to happen.

She NEEDS to change that horrible theme music though. It sounds like something barbies like Kelly Kelly would have.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> I'm now an AJ Lee convert. Even though CM Punk paved the way for it to happen.
> 
> She NEEDS to change that horrible theme music though. It sounds like something barbies like Kelly Kelly would have.


That's exactly what I said earlier in the Raw thread. Her theme (along with Bryan's) is horrid. Both of those themes fit them when they were the cute little geek underdog couple but now they are both at the top of their respective divisions, and are both taking on more serious angles, their themes are incredible out-of-date.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why was she allowed to bury Total Divas in her pipebombshell? Are the ratings in the tank to the point that the second season wasn't picked up? Was this Vince's way to burying the Divas on that show for not making it a hit? Or for whichever station it's on for not picking up the second season?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> it's not elitist. do you even know what that word means? Being a face doesn't mean being a wimp, who stays quiet and smiles at everything. She was a complete babyface because she stood her ground, was strong and simply told the truth, and that's all the audience wants. Every single week we're forced to endure those 5 minutes of DIVAS "wrestling", the hair pulling, the screaming, the talentless boring promos the Bella twins and Kelly Kelly have been doing for years and now finally someone called them on their bullshit and lack of talent.
> 
> The babyface is the person who stands for what's right and what the audience believes in and that's what AJ did, that's why she got so many cheers and AJ chants. The crowd knows very well that from all those girls AJ is the only one who has any talent (well, except Naomi, Natalya and maybe JoJo who seems like she's a sweet girl and knows how to sing). Why wouldn't you cheer for the entertaining and talented person?
> 
> To sum it all up: babyface - person who's honest and is successful due to their hardwork and talent (AJ's case); heel - not as good as the babyface, so needs to use cheap, dirty tactics and ploys to get the upper-hand (Bella twins, ...).


Great post, and I don't disagree. But the only thing that blurs the whole promo on the face/heel lines is that she takes shots at Nattie too, who's probably the most well respected female worker in the divas locker room. So I'm just not sure what they were hoping to accomplish with this, which is why I feel like it's nothing more than another Total Divas commercial, this time, on the IWC. 

The Bellas taking it to Twitter immediately pretty much says the same thing. 

It's just a way of trying to make the general audience and IWC both pay attention to the "Total Divas matches" that they randomly put on weekly shows and PPV, just so they can air them on E and claim the "Divas" are doing something. Even though the crowd gives them no response and/or goes to the bathroom during their matches. And hell, AJ's matches sometimes get the same from the crowd, but a few of her ones with Kaitlyn did get the crowd going more for a Divas match than they have since the Trish/Mickie era. So obviously AJ does something much better than the Bellas or the Funcadactyls. 

Like you said, the crowd is well aware of the things AJ said and is glad she said them, and WWE had to know this, otherwise she would of never been saying them. Note that a big pop AJ got during her promo was her mentioning "lacing up her Chuck Taylors"....why did that get a pop? Because AJ is different from the women she was talking on. The fans actually buy her as a wrestler. They have a connection to her because of that. They have none with the Bellas or Funcadactyls. Putting them on a reality TV show just means the crowd will care even less about them, because now they are not only boring in the ring, they're fake annoying twat "personal lives" are on TV every week too. The audience wants nothing more than to boo the shit out of them on a weekly basis.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> CMPunk
> Okay, who's got this promo that @WWEAJLee cut on raw? I need to get eyes on it.
> 
> CMPunk
> ...


haven't seen it yet (will try today). But looks like Mr. Punk approves of Miss Lee.


----------



## Mordar (Dec 13, 2011)

AJ LEE AJ LEE AJ LEE!!! next time we will see her against stephanie mcmahon demanding respect!


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Godway said:


> It was great, and entertaining, and true, but what purpose does it serve? She's supposed to be the heel champion. She just cut a face promo on more heel divas. And the crowd 100% agrees with her. So unless this is her way of turning face, this is fucking stupid.
> 
> My guess is, this is just a future episode of Total Divas. They're working everyone to think there's a real feud between AJ/Bellas and it'll play out on the show with "real drama", which is all scripted nonsense.
> 
> You're all being worked, and you'll all watch Total Divas because of this. WWE wins again.


I don't think so. AJ will not be a part of Total Divas, ever.



TwistedLogic said:


> Yes I do know what elitist means. She has the belt and she's using her championship reign as a way to deliver a condescending promo on the rest of the divas. That's elitist. If she didn't have the belt, she couldn't cut that promo. She literally said "you'll never be able to touch me". You have a very narrow view of babyface/heels. A babyface isn't someone who just gets cheered by the audience. Cena get's booed all the time and he's as babyface as you can get. Ziggler used to get huge pops while he was a complete heel. AJ wasn't "standing up for what's right", I don't know what kind of warped reality you live in but bullying everybody beneath you is not "standing up for what's right". Babyface are characters that fight heels, they don't put down other babyfaces. Heels put down both, and that's exactly what she did. The Funk girls, Natalya and Jojo are all complete babyfaces and she trashed them all.


She isn't better because she has the title, she has the title because she is better.

Yes, the babyface is simply the person who the crowd identifies with and cheers for even though WWE wants you to believe otherwise. AJ is not bullying anyone in this angle, she's just telling it like it is. AJ's making the bad girls pay and judging by the crowd's reaction everybody agrees with me.

You're the one who has a narrow view and warped reality of what makes a babyface. You believe someone is a babyface just because WWE tells you they are. What have any of those girls ever do to make anyone care for them or like them? Nothing, except for Naomi and JoJo they're all annoying as can be and also spent most of their kayfabe careers as heels, bullying and making fun of others. AJ on the other hand, has been the most entertaining Diva in a long time. She gives the crowd good matches, good promos and even makes them laugh sometimes. It's obvious who the audience should prefer and cheer, and they clearly do.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Hopefully this leads to a Nattie vs AJ title program. Big E interferes and starts to get physical and a returning Tyson Kidd makes the save going apeshit on Big E, initially with a chair, but then stretching him out Hart Dungeon style.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

She was tremendous last night..... The 'SUCKED' innuendo and "And THAT'S reality"


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Godway said:


> Great post, and I don't disagree. But the only thing that blurs the whole promo on the face/heel lines is that she takes shots at Nattie too, who's probably the most well respected female worker in the divas locker room. So I'm just not sure what they were hoping to accomplish with this, which is why I feel like it's nothing more than another Total Divas commercial, this time, on the IWC.
> 
> The Bellas taking it to Twitter immediately pretty much says the same thing.
> 
> ...


It was no-doubt a commercial for Total Divas, she even added a shitty mention of "It comes on Sunday nights on E" which was the only weak part of her promo. Nonetheless, it was still a great promo that accomplished a lot more than it needed to. She comes off as a very good heel/tweener that is incredibly over with the crowd now.

The Chuck Taylors line was my favorite in the entire promo. The reason it got such a big pop was because it's a masculine thing. She tells the Divas that they can walk around on their red carpets and high heels but they can't lace her Chuck Taylors; it makes her come off as alpha while making the others look like typical prissy girls. This simultaneously endears her to the crowd while alienating the rest of the divas from it (it should come as no surprise that wrestling fans would relate more to tomboys than fashion queens).


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

It was AJ's best promo yet by far but I still found it boring. It dragged and I wasn't really in to it, but her delivery wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


Yeah, the Bellas totally "owned" her by completely breaking kayfabe and ignoring the effects of the promo. What possessed them to say "WWE partnered you with top talent" other than stupidity, I don't know. That's like Del Rio cutting a promo of "Yeah, well, guess what Ricardo, you weren't really injured, you were suspended for using fat burning supplements!". It's retarded to do, and worse, the other person can't respond without also breaking kayfabe. No one "partnered" AJ with someone else in kayfabe, she had relationships with Ziggler and Bryan, and trysts with Punk, Kane and Cena.

Nothing AJ said broke the fourth wall or broke kayfabe within WWE or Total Divas. The Bellas basically cheated with their response because they referenced actual Creative decisions. Never mind that the idea of TWO TWIN WOMEN telling someone to get over alone without a partner is hysterical.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Tanaka vs Awesome said:


> You're the one who has a narrow view and warped reality of what makes a babyface. You believe someone is a babyface just because WWE tells you they are.


That is exactly what makes a babyface. When we use the term babyface we aren't referring to our favorite wrestlers, we're referring to how the WWE has cast them. The WWE is the movie director and story teller, they DO tell you what their own written characters personalities are. The crowd doesn't have to agree with them, and often doesn't. John Cena is a babyface. He is the epitome of what a babyface is. Based on your criteria, the crowd should agree with him, relate to him and cheer him, and yet almost every arena that the WWE goes to is filled with boos for him. Does this make him a heel? No. WWE casts him as a babyface, so that's what he is. Punk during his pipebomb promos was always a heel but not one arena had fans that booed him more than they cheered him. Did this make him a babyface at the time? No. He was cast as a heel and so he acted like one. Dolph Ziggler got one of the loudest pops in the PG era when he cashed in his Money in the Bank case. Was he a babyface at that time? No. He was a complete heel. These characters are what the WWE says they are, not what YOU say they are. That's the definition of heel and babyface. Now I'm done with this redundant debate, because if you still haven't gotten it through your thick skull, you probably won't.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

This 'has' to turn her into a babyface?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Just watched it, simply amazing :clap


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow I can't people people are overvaluing her promo last night like this. It's probably because the show was so bad that the only highlight last night was her promo.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Probably the best promo I've seen by a diva..ever. It was great because you know thats how she really feels about them. Everything she said in that promo was truth. I marked out. It would've been alot better if the Bellas shut the hell up. They were annoying thru the whole segment.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AJ said the divas are interchangeable, but she should include herself in that as well. The Diva's division will never be as good as it was back from 2003-2006.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

That promo was great. Funny and so true. I wish The Bellas weren't so close to a mic though.

AJ is too popular to be heel as well really, they should just make her have a character similar to Punk now.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Easily the best promo she has ever cut, and all the reality girls down by the ring just yelling generic shit like "oh why dont you come get some" or "oh no its YOU thats trash!" really showed that AJ is a much better mic worker, she very well may have gained me as a fan! it was a great promo tho.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

AJ is awesome.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If they gave Natalya a chance she could handle AJ on the mic. If anyone should do a pipe bomb it's her -- poor girl has been getting shafted by WWE since she arrived.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Watching it back, I can't believe how awful The Bellas and their sidekick were. Normally I can withstand their fuckery ("malnurtured" forevs)but fuck, their shouting throughout the promo was really bad. Not "oh look, these girls are mean" bad, but "holy crap these girls are no-selling the fuck out of this". It was just sloppy and messy and unnecessary. They really should have let her finish/waited for her pauses before shouting back. They really do come across as massive marks for themselves tbh.

Back to AJ, homegirl's been on a roll these past few months. Ever since that Secret Admirer promo she cut on Kaitlyn, she's been doing an amazing job on the mic. It really is time for the other girls there to step it the fuck up, because as long as they're going to cry about AJ being where she is, they might as well become good enough to hang with her. Nattie's WWE.com promo is probably the best work she's done so far. I really want a Nattie/AJ feud regardless, but hopefully she becomes more consistent with her promos. Same with Naomi. Girl can work in the ring but she's flat in every other aspect. I think the problem with AJ's big push is going to be that as good as she is, there isn't anybody that can hang with her. 

I like the sound of NXT versus Total Divas though. AJ bringing Paige, Emma, Bayley and Sasha Banks up would kick ass, but it'd clean out the NXT Divas roster big time and there aren't enough solid talents to help fix that. Either way, I hope this leads to some shaking up within the main roster division and some elevation here and there. I'm not too optimistic about that, but oh well.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I know the phrase greatest of all time gets bandied about to the point of meaninglessness. But seriously, genuinely, that has to be a contender for the greatest diva's promo of all time.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Heel said:


> Obviously the lines between storyline and reality are blurred here, but it's funny reading the Bellas' tweets when you consider AJ is only with guys in storyline and they've fucked multiple wrestlers in real life.


Did someone say Blurred Lines


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> AJ said the divas are interchangeable, but she should include herself in that as well. The Diva's division will never be as good as it was back from 2003-2006.


Name another Diva like AJ Lee.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ithil said:


> Name another Diva like AJ Lee.


Right now or ever? Mickie James.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

The suck part was the best part, had to replay that a few times. But absolutely awesome promo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Woah, the divas division created some buzz among the IWC. That's new.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Woah, the divas division created some buzz among the IWC. That's new.


Well, AJ did.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee buries the entire diva's Roster*



Marston said:


> that was awesome but the dumb bellas wouldn't shut the hell up


Totally ruined the segment. And they kept fucking showing them? They aren't even attractive. God I hate them. Annoying. AJ Is much better looking and much better in ring and on mic then them pieces of shit. Good for AJ.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

AJ must have learned from CM Punk on how to bury the opposition.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Since WWE is putting more focus on actual "wrestlers" now like Punk, Bryan etc they should do the same thing for the Divas division. Build it around AJ. You can keep the Bellas, Eva Marie etc for reality show/eye candy purposes but bring in some women that can really go. At one time WWE had Trish, Lita, Victoria, Mickie James. All women that can actually wrestle. Bring in Paige, get Nattie back where she belongs and a few others and lets go.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Easily highlight on raw! Crowd was going crazy lol. Would of been so much better if natalya wasnt in there though then it would of been 100% true.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Catch the new book..."How To Look Like An Utter Fool and Confirm to Everyone You are Being Completely Owned on Live Television" by the Bella Twins.

Their screaming and shrieking might have been the most pathetic thing I have ever seen. Anyone with even half a brain can see they were trying to yell as loud as possible in an attempt to interfere with the TV viewers from hearing or understanding AJ. They made complete idiots out of themselves and actually made the burial that much worse for themselves.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So is AJ trying to prove she's the only one to have worked hard to get to the position she's at? That seems to be a trait with internet darlings.


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

The Bellas looked really dastardly throwing their arms up and yelling. Embarassing I might say. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

I see how this is setting up. What if AJ drops the Divas title to Brie Bella, and then suddenly shows up the next day with the reincarnated Women's Title from way way back, then defeats Brie Bella to retire the Divas championship for good?


----------



## Rhodes Scholar (Jul 26, 2013)

Say it to our face!


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I laughed when she said "I saved your divas division" when in reality, she was one of the biggest reasons why 2012 sucked. Still a good promo though. 

Oh and the Bellas suck.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

That was good.. by diva standards. Still don't care about her and think she gets way too much air time.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> That is exactly what makes a babyface. When we use the term babyface we aren't referring to our favorite wrestlers, we're referring to how the WWE has cast them. The WWE is the movie director and story teller, they DO tell you what their own written characters personalities are. The crowd doesn't have to agree with them, and often doesn't. John Cena is a babyface. He is the epitome of what a babyface is. Based on your criteria, the crowd should agree with him, relate to him and cheer him, and yet almost every arena that the WWE goes to is filled with boos for him. Does this make him a heel? No. WWE casts him as a babyface, so that's what he is. Punk during his pipebomb promos was always a heel but not one arena had fans that booed him more than they cheered him. Did this make him a babyface at the time? No. He was cast as a heel and so he acted like one. Dolph Ziggler got one of the loudest pops in the PG era when he cashed in his Money in the Bank case. Was he a babyface at that time? No. He was a complete heel. These characters are what the WWE says they are, not what YOU say they are. That's the definition of heel and babyface. Now I'm done with this redundant debate, because if you still haven't gotten it through your thick skull, you probably won't.


Well, that's exactly where I think you're wrong. WWE chooses their allignment initially but when the crowd gets familiarized with the character they are now in charge of telling WWE if he continues babyface or if he goes heel. Generally the audience follows what WWE says but when they don't, they're forced to change it (Del Rio, Mark Henry, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, the list goes on...). John Cena is the only exception because he has other, more important responsabilities than his TV role. WWE itself is always saying "cheer for who you like, boo who you don't" and HHH has also said the good guy is the one who gets cheered and the bad guy the one who gets booed.

To blindly follow what WWE or the director tells you is just dumb. You make up your own mind by what they give you creatively. WWE obviously should try to make her as dastardly as possible but they are simply unable to since her opponents are so unlikeable and they're not talented enough to do it. Even with Kaitlyn who did nothing wrong and is, at least in my opinion, very likeable, they were unable to make the crowd be completely in Kaitlyn's favor.

As for Punk being a heel during his "pipebomb" days, that's simply not true. He was always a babyface and Vince was the clear heel. After that promo he never talked trash to the crowd or anything like that. Cena/Punk at MITB was a face vs face match, just go watch them wrestle and see if Punk ever used any heelish dirty tactics. No, he went toe to toe with John Cena until Vince interrupted. Ziggler was always a heel and he only gets cheered in smark-heavy crowds like WM, NY and Chicago.

AJ is a babyface now and will continue to be as long as she's feuding with someone who doesn't give the crowd any reason to like them, like the Bella twins for example.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> I laughed when she said "I saved your divas division" when in reality, she was one of the biggest reasons why 2012 sucked. Still a good promo though.
> 
> Oh and the Bellas suck.


You mean 2012, when she wasn't in the Divas division at all?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Catch the new book..."How To Look Like An Utter Fool and Confirm to Everyone You are Being Completely Owned on Live Television" by the Bella Twins.
> 
> Their screaming and shrieking might have been the most pathetic thing I have ever seen. Anyone with even half a brain can see they were trying to yell as loud as possible in an attempt to interfere with the TV viewers from hearing or understanding AJ. They made complete idiots out of themselves and actually made the burial that much worse for themselves.


I would be shocked if they did not get their ass chewed out as soon as they went through the curtain. That shit is so unprofessional. Wrestling 101, when someone else is cutting a promo and you don't have a mike, you shut the fuck up and let your facials do the talking. Nattie had her girls in line, the two "seasoned vets" looked like the drizzling shits they are.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

That was quality. 

See, look how great she can be when she's not simply being an annoying screaming cunt all the time.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> I laughed when she said "I saved your divas division" when in reality, she was one of the biggest reasons why 2012 sucked. Still a good promo though.
> 
> Oh and the Bellas suck.


She did save it though. When Eve left the Divas division would be dead and buried permanently if AJ Lee did not exist.


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

great promo, not entirely sure what its leading to though

AJ has had this great promo, she cut a great one on Kaitlyn after the whole secret admirer stuff, had one of the best WWE women's matches in recent memory with Kaitlyn 

Starting to wonder where AJ fits on the all time list of divas


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

D.B. Cooper said:


> She did save it though. When Eve left the Divas division would be dead and buried permanently if AJ Lee did not exist.


 I understand that but that's like saying quantity over quality. The only good things that has come out of AJ this year are her match against Kaitlyn and yesterday's promo.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

AJ was awesome, great Diva promo, yes the Bellas sucked but Natty sold it very well, looked like a mix of pissed, ashamed, embarassed and offended, can we please start to utilize her already? AJ & Natty could have some great matches over the belt.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's all Cena's fault that WWE hired the Bellas back. Brie is dating Bryan but the backstage power came from Cena-Nikki couple.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

Oliver-94 said:


> I understand that but that's like saying quantity over quality. The only good things that has come out of AJ this year are her match against Kaitlyn and yesterday's promo.


She's had plenty of good (for divas standards anyway) promos and segments during her feud with Kaitlyn. I'd say that contract signing with Kaitlyn on Smackdown was a great segment, male or female.

She's got plenty to offer still. Hopefully she has that belt for a long time, at least until Paige, Emma get to the main roster and Summer Rae starts wrestling.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

I loved how the only divas that didn't look mad were Naomi and Natalya. They are the only ones other than AJ that deserve to be there.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

The Bellas seem like complete idiots with their tweet that breaks kayfabe. They should be fired for being so terrible. Anyway i remember reading a post last week saying AJ is only in the background now that Total Divas is airing and is getting less time, glad to see the second she comes back.she sparks such a big thread for a diva. AJs awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Decent promo at best.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok just watched the promo for the first time. AJ sounds great and confident but meh on the material. I understand why so many are overreacting though seeing how Divas rarely cut promos like that. 

Thread has over 500 replies so it must be working if many are interested though, so good job by AJ and the WWE. Looking forward to see where they go with this.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

This was the first time I ever cared about a Diva.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Ithil said:


> You mean 2012, when she wasn't in the Divas division at all?


He was talking about 2012, when she was in the WWE Title picture, GM of Raw and involved with Cena and the fact that was one the worst year in the history of the WWE. After, I don't think AJ was responsable for everything but she was one of the bad part of 2012


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

AJ went all CM Punk on the Divas division last night. That was a brilliant promo. And this is coming from someone who thinks AJ is annoying.

I just wish they would give the Divas division matches more time than their segments.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> He was talking about 2012, when she was in the WWE Title picture, GM of Raw and involved with Cena and the fact that was one the worst year in the history of the WWE. After, I don't think AJ was responsable for everything but she was one of the bad part of 2012


He said that in response to AJ saying she saved the Divas division. Given she only entered the division in 2013, that made no sense.


----------



## Vitriol (Jun 1, 2013)

Best looking, most charismatic, best in-ring ability.

Too bad that there's no one that can challenge her hegemony at the top. Big fish in a dried out pond.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Vitriol said:


> Best looking, most charismatic, best in-ring ability.
> 
> Too bad that there's no one that can challenge her hegemony at the top. Big fish in a dried out pond.


Meanwhile she visited NXT for two episodes, had a hilarious promo in the first that played on her and Bayley's characters, then had a fun match with her the next week with good wrestling. The difference in how the women are treated on RAW/SD and NXT is staggering.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I just wish they would give the Divas division matches more time than their segments.


:agree: , but they need also other good Divas like AJ who is on Mic and in Ring good. Bellas sucks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Good thing the Bellas were there to sell the shit out of that promo and get it over as much as they did. Great work by them.

Aj is so awful on the mic, she's supposed to be a heel but she couldn't draw heat with a how to draw pictures of a fire book


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> Good thing the Bellas were there to sell the shit out of that promo and get it over as much as they did. Great work by them.
> 
> Aj is so awful on the mic, she's supposed to be a heel but she couldn't draw heat with a how to draw pictures of a fire book


3/10


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought it was amazing. I've ALWAYS said AJ had it and now she's given the chance to prove it! 

3:16 moment almost...


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Humbled Moron said:


> Good thing the Bellas were there to sell the shit out of that promo and get it over as much as they did. Great work by them.
> 
> Aj is so awful on the mic, she's supposed to be a heel but she couldn't draw heat with a how to draw pictures of a fire book


Just LOL really.... it was 10/10 and she was fucking amazing. And the Bellas almost ruined the Goat Divas Promo.
So what in the hell are you talking about?!?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> 3/10


That high? I'd give it a 1 personally, it's enough to get some AJ fans mad, but it's been done like 5 times already in this thread. He could have tried a little harder.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ether said:


> That high? I'd give it a 1 personally, it's enough to get some AJ fans mad, but it's been done like 5 times already in this thread. He could have tried a little harder.


Yeh I was probably being a bit generous, he already successfully trolled someone though apparently.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ColtofPersonality said:


> :lmao I'm assuming Punk liked the promo.


lol ya. You know someone did something great, when other superstars are wanting to find videos of the moment.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

It was definitely good, but I did cringe a little bit when she claimed she'd worked her whole life for her spot and claiming Nattie is only there due to having a famous father. 

The "Sucked........up to the right people" quote was gold though!!


----------



## Hibsvegas (Jul 3, 2011)

The bellas are truly awful, how can they react to a promo when they clearly aren't listening to it!? They just talked the whole way through it not even listening to what AJ was saying! At least natalya and those in the ring were listening and reacting.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Ether said:


> That high? I'd give it a 1 personally, it's enough to get some AJ fans mad, but it's been done like 5 times already in this thread. He could have tried a little harder.


Lolknicks

Lolmelo

Lolcam




Y2J_Ado said:


> Just LOL really.... it was 10/10 and she was fucking amazing. And the Bellas almost ruined the Goat Divas Promo.
> So what in the hell are you talking about?!?


Im expressing MY OPINION on a thing i watched. I enjoyed the bellas selling, their selling of AJ's whiney promo wass what made the segment passable FOR ME.



Karma101 said:


> 3/10


Appreciate the input


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> Lolknicks
> 
> Lolmelo
> 
> ...


Come on man, you're in the NBA thread all the time. You know I'm the first one to make fun of the Knicks. And everyone is a Killa Cam fan deep down in their hearts. .5/10 for this one.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Humbled Moron said:


> Im expressing MY OPINION on a thing i watched. I enjoyed the bellas selling, their selling of AJ's whiney promo wass what made the segment passable FOR ME.


I know that's YOUR opinion, but I can't believe it, why you're thinking so... That was the think I meant.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AJ was perfect. Maybe she didn't deliver it perfectly, but I loved it very much. It put a smile ear-to-ear on my face. One of the best things to happen with WWE divas. She's a tweener diva and I love it.


----------



## GR RB6 H2 UC RTCW (Jan 24, 2013)

The Bella's made it really good with the selling and they made it feel real. I'm not sure if they were meant to sell it like that or if they just knew that they wouldn't get in any trouble for doing so but they definitely helped the promo.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Only bad part about the promo was the Bellas' constant screeching. Like shut the fuck up and let AJ talk.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

To all the people bitching about the Bellas, that's how they were meant to make you feel you marks.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I just watched it again and it held up as great. The best Diva promo I've ever seen.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Only bad part about the promo was the Bellas' constant screeching. Like shut the fuck up and let AJ talk.


They're heels. Why would they let her trash-talk about them?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Robb Stark said:


> To all the people bitching about the Bellas, that's how they were meant to make you feel you marks.


I'm not positive on that.

I guess it worked well though, but I'm not positive they were scripted to react like that. If they hadn't acted like douchebags in the past trying to upstage people, I'd give them more benefit of the doubt that they were supposed to be doing that. But since they have, I don't know what they were or weren't supposed to do.

But as you said it worked well since you're supposed to hate them.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

GillbergReturns said:


> FTR The Bella twins owned her on Twitter. What they said is the absolute truth. She got over by being paired with Cena, Punk, Bryan. Who couldn't get over with that?


Irony of that is that the Bellas wouldn't even be employed by WWE if they weren't dating Bryan/Cena.


AJ on the other hand, was looking like WWEs next top diva,all the way back when she was on NXT.


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

one of the best Divas' promos in recent memory. And when i say "recent" i mean at least 10-15 years .... (being honest, i never paid much attention to the women's division before that)

and the best thing about it was that AJ said the honest truth. 

JBL summed it up perfectly when he said "i think crazy spoke some truth"...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Robb Stark said:


> To all the people bitching about the Bellas, that's how they were meant to make you feel you marks.


I agree that that's what it _should_ have done, but they did it really badly. I don't mind their nonsensical ~*burns*~, but them shouting over AJ constantly made the segment feel messy. Fair enough it makes sense for them to respond, but not to the extent that it takes away from the big deal taking place. It's like they just have no sense of timing, like you'd think they'd pay attention to AJ's promo and pick their moments well.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually The bellas in a way proved AJ's point from their reactions

A possible AJ/Natalya feud coming up?


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Let's be real. That was just a regular promo. Folks are just hyped about it because it was the first promo AJ did where she didn't pause, stutter like a pig, and stumble over her words. She did her thing, but calling it a pipebomb is WAY off the mark. Folks here just like worked shoots and late-90s WCW should be like a paradise to some of ya'll. She buried herself with that promo and folks know this, but don't want to admit it.

In the words of Public Enemy, Don't Believe The Hype.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I'm not positive on that.
> 
> I guess it worked well though, but I'm not positive they were scripted to react like that. If they hadn't acted like douchebags in the past trying to upstage people, I'd give them more benefit of the doubt that they were supposed to be doing that. But since they have, I don't know what they were or weren't supposed to do.
> 
> But as you said it worked well since you're supposed to hate them.





TankOfRate said:


> I agree that that's what it _should_ have done, but they did it really badly. I don't mind their nonsensical ~*burns*~, but them shouting over AJ constantly made the segment feel messy. Fair enough it makes sense for them to respond, but not to the extent that it takes away from the big deal taking place. It's like they just have no sense of timing, like you'd think they'd pay attention to AJ's promo and pick their moments well.



They're reality TV stars now. That's apart of their gimmick. What they were going for was trashy, rowdy Jersey Shore-esque douchebaggery and they achieved it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

sjones8 said:


> Let's be real. That was just a regular promo. Folks are just hyped about it because it was the first promo AJ did where she didn't pause, stutter like a pig, and stumble over her words. She did her thing, but calling it a pipebomb is WAY off the mark. Folks here just like worked shoots and late-90s WCW should be like a paradise to some of ya'll. She buried herself with that promo and you all fell for it.
> 
> It is what it is.


Sounds like you're just underrating it because a diva did it. AJ has been good on the mic for a while now.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This was solely a way to spark some feuds for AJ. 

AJ-Naomi, AJ-Brie, AJ-Natalya are all on the table now... whereas a week ago.... There were no feuds. At all.

//and I love it


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

This wasn't a pipebomb. 

This was a solid promo. But not a pipebomb.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Sounds like you're just underrating it because a diva did it. AJ has been good on the mic for a while now.


Let me say this again.

That promo was not a pipebomb, it was just a regular promo. You're just hyping it because most folks like worked shoots and worked shoots never drew a dime. 

And she STILL buried herself in the process.

Punk is still the King of Pipebombs.


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

I was suprised a Diva could do this good. Could this be a wake up call to the division


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

was an amazing promo imo. But it was nice of WWE to edit out the Kaitlyn chants


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

sjones8 said:


> Let me say this again.
> 
> That promo was not a pipebomb, it was just a regular promo. You're just hyping it because most folks like worked shoots and worked shoots never drew a dime.
> 
> ...


How exactly did AJ bury herself?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

sjones8 said:


> Let me say this again.
> 
> That promo was not a pipebomb, it was just a regular promo. You're just hyping it because most folks like worked shoots and worked shoots never drew a dime.
> 
> And she STILL buried herself in the process.


Yep you said it again and it made even less sense this time.



> Punk is still the King of Pipebombs.


Well that was never under threat considering AJ is a woman.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

sjones8 said:


> Let's be real. That was just a regular promo. Folks are just hyped about it because it was the first promo AJ did where she didn't pause, stutter like a pig, and stumble over her words. She did her thing, but calling it a pipebomb is WAY off the mark. Folks here just like worked shoots and late-90s WCW should be like a paradise to some of ya'll. She buried herself with that promo and folks know this, but don't want to admit it.
> 
> In the words of Public Enemy, Don't Believe The Hype.


I agree with you it wasn't amazing, it wasn't a pipebomb it was average. The material was stupid and burying a division that nobody cares about isn't going to get people to care about it. I cringed when she said Nattie was only there because of her Dad when she could out wrestle Aj any day of the week, I cringed when she said she wasn't there because she was cute, she indeed buried herself it was ridiculous and i'm embarrassed so many have a hard on for it


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Pink Princess said:


> I agree with you it wasn't amazing, it wasn't a pipebomb it was average. The material was stupid and burying a division that nobody cares about isn't going to get people to care about it. I cringed when she said Nattie was only there because of her Dad when she could out wrestle Aj any day of the week, I cringed when she said she wasn't there because she was cute, she indeed buried herself it was ridiculous and i'm embarrassed so many have a hard on for it


You do realise that was still supposed to be a heel promo right? The fact that she said those things is just a part of her heel work. It's not supposed to be gospel truth.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

sjones8 said:


> And she STILL buried herself in the process.
> 
> Punk is still the King of Pipebombs.


Just lol, she didn't buried herself.

And nobody said that AJ would be now the King of Pipebombs lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I am loving the current WWE direction they're going in, blending reality with storyline. It's being done with so many of their storylines atm and I think is the key reason that the show has been consistently entertaining recently.*


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> You do realise that was still supposed to be a heel promo right? The fact that she said those things is just a part of her heel work. It's not supposed to be gospel truth.


:tyrion2 The promo should at least make sense, when Punk did it, it made sense I expect the same coming from Aj's "Pipebomb". Better writing and delivery would off made it a good promo, but for me it's average


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *I am loving the current WWE direction they're going in, blending reality with storyline. It's being done with so many of their storylines atm and I think is the key reason that the show has been consistently entertaining recently.*


This guy gets it.


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great promo, and great delivery by AJ :clap

There wasn't any "burying" by AJ happening here. THE WWE WRITING TEAM took the backdrop of Total Divas (which already broke down the 4th wall for viewers), and with that backdrop, added in a worked shoot from AJ which capitalized on that, to try to build an in-ring storyline.

Unbelievable lack of professionalism by the Bellas and Eva Marie. The AJ promo gave all 7 of those girls an actual storyline that fans may care about, and they not only no-sell it, they attempt to distract THE FANS. They should fire Eva Marie today for participating in the Bellas trying to shriek over AJ's promo, and give the Bellas one warning: try to break kayfabe and ruin another segment, we'll replace you with the next set of attractive twins. #CaddyAirheads


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

The Bellas are utterly garbage man, shows their lack of talent when they can't even let someone else talk without shouting over them and their comebacks were just woeful

Aj spoke the truth and she is probably the only Diva(outwith Natalya) who is a fan and isn't in it for the money and deserves to be there through talent


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Yep you said it again and it made even less sense this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was never under threat considering AJ is a woman.


It's not my fault that you got played like a piano.

"You're as much of an ass kisser as Hulk Hogan was..." It's the same "pipebomb" promos Punk was dropping last year that had the fans heated because he was talking about them. Let AJ do it and it's the best promo of the year. Throw in "I'm the best in the world" and have her sit under the titantron with a mic in her hand and it's the same thing. Punk made fun of USA and its' shows. AJ makes fun of the E! network almost word for word. 

Punk sparked interest because he spoke about the things that folks had been saying for years. AJ is only doing it because she couldn't draw heat if she was doused in gasoline.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Pink Princess said:


> :tyrion2 The promo should at least make sense, when Punk did it, it made sense I expect the same coming from Aj's "Pipebomb". Better writing and delivery would off made it a good promo, but for me it's average


Punk's Promo made sense, because he said the truth. And AJ said also the truth, so it made sense lol and btw it was an good promo
And Yeah the Bellas sucks


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm glad the Bella's pissed you guys of so much. *whispers* It means there doing there job *whispers*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WSM111 said:


> Great promo, and great delivery by AJ :clap
> 
> There wasn't any "burying" by AJ happening here. THE WWE WRITING TEAM took the backdrop of Total Divas (which already broke down the 4th wall for viewers), and with that backdrop, added in a worked shoot from AJ which capitalized on that, to try to build an in-ring storyline.
> 
> Unbelievable lack of professionalism by the Bellas and Eva Marie. The AJ promo gave all 7 of those girls an actual storyline that fans may care about, and they not only no-sell it, they attempt to distract THE FANS. They should fire Eva Marie today for participating in the Bellas trying to shriek over AJ's promo, and give the Bellas one warning: try to break kayfabe and ruin another segment, we'll replace you with the next set of attractive twins. #CaddyAirheads


Quoted for truth, The Bellas and Eva Marie were just horrible during that segment, and unless they were told to act like that during the promo, then consequences should be taken IMO.

Thought it was a great "worked shoot" and can actually lead to a decent divas storyline, the only thing I didn't like about it was involving Nattie in the group of Divas that AJ was "burying", but Nattie is part of Total Divas so I get it, but in reality Nattie belonged on the stage right next to AJ and on her side in this fued.



Pink Princess said:


> I'm glad the Bella's pissed you guys of so much. *whispers* It means there doing there job *whispers*


Not really, unless I totally misread the segment AJ's promo was supposed to be a "heel" promo and the crowd is supposed to be on the Bellas side, b/c the WWE universe is supposed to LOVE Total Divas.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Probably the best Diva promo I've ever seen. She went in on everyone.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

CastielIsGod said:


> WOW


That alone makes me shed tears of joy.

The diva division has been pretty good lately, especially since Kaitlynn and AJ's feud. AJ is vastly becoming my favorite woman in wrestling since Lita and am so glad to see her perform this well, shhe has improved so much on the mic, I just want to see more great matches from her too.

On a side note is lovely to see the audience actually paying attention tot he diva division for a change especially for that promo alone. She reminded me so much of Sunny in her mannerisms and thats a compliment. Well done AJ


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ Lee is spectacular. PERIOD! 
She is amazing woman. I truly fell in love with her.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Not really, unless I totally misread the segment AJ's promo was supposed to be a "heel" promo and the crowd is supposed to be on the Bellas side, b/c the WWE universe is supposed to LOVE Total Divas.


Yeah they are "supposed" to do that, but if some one sucks like Sheamus, why to cheer for him, oh yeah supposed to cheer for Sheamus :


----------



## WSM111 (Mar 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Quoted for truth, The Bellas and Eva Marie were just horrible during that segment, and unless they were told to act like that during the promo, then consequences should be taken IMO.
> 
> Thought it was a great "worked shoot" and can actually lead to a decent divas storyline, the only thing I didn't like about it was involving Nattie in the group of Divas that AJ was "burying", but Nattie is part of Total Divas so I get it, but in reality Nattie belonged on the stage right next to AJ and on her side in this fued.


Certainly a possibility that the Bellas were told to act like that, but seems to me, a very remote one. No promos or storylines would work if the talent not only no-sold what was being said, but attempted to distract the viewers.

Agree that Nattie doesn't belong with the others...unfortunately she might be the only one of the 7 who they can count on to deliver a solid PPV match with AJ.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

My Laptop doesn't have sound.Anyone got the promo in text?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I loved the promo however I get the feeling she won't be treated in the right when WWE has Total Divas as a success for them..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So Punk fans are first salty toward Bryan for getting a mainevent push and now are salty towards AJ Lee for cutting a good promo (despite that fact the he put it over on his own twitter). Umm, yeah, me thinks Punk fans want a world were Punk is the only star and everyone else is an aftethought.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

TheFlyingAsterix said:


> My Laptop doesn't have sound.Anyone got the promo in text?


Yes sure.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Punk's Promo made sense, because he said the truth. And AJ said also the truth, so it made sense lol and btw it was an good promo
> And Yeah the Bellas sucks


I don't get that with her promo, I thought it was not well written and her delivery is not on point although she is better then usual, like I said though it's my opinion 



A-C-P said:


> Not really, unless I totally misread the segment AJ's promo was supposed to be a "heel" promo and the crowd is supposed to be on the Bellas side, b/c the WWE universe is supposed to LOVE Total Divas.


I think there both supposed to be heel, like someone posted before they seem to be mixing reality with non-reality (I think that's how you word it) so instead of having that classic heel vs face, all heels like each-other, all faces like each-other cliché, they seem to be making it a bit more realer, if you understand me?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I mostly felt bad for Nattie getting lumped in with all the Total Divas.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TheFlyingAsterix said:


> My Laptop doesn't have sound.Anyone got the promo in text?


"OMG you guys! I just watched last night's episode of Total Divas, and it was insane-oh my gosh! The Bellas were dealing with their obvious daddy issues. The Funkadactyls broke up, and then got back together again. Natalya's fiancé isn't much of a man... And the other two were also there. It was great, it really was, and it was the end of the world, and it's all on Sunday nights on the E! network! Ahhh!

Do you want to know what I see when I look in that ring? Honestly? A bunch of cheap, interchangeable, expendable, useless women. Women who have turned to reality television because they just weren't gifted enough to be actresses. And they just weren't talented enough to be champion!

I have saved your Divas division. I have shattered glass ceilings. I have broken down doors. Why? So a bunch of ungrateful, plastic mannequins can waltz on through without so much as a thank you? You guys can't even go backstage and shake my hand and look me in the eye, because you know that I worked my entire life to get here. I gave my life to this, and you were just handed fifteen minutes of fame.

I didn't get here because I was cute, or because I came from some famous wrestling family, or because I SUCKED... up to the right people. I got here because I am good. I earned this championship, and no matter how many red carpets you guys wanna walk on in four-thousand dollar, ridiculous heels, you will never be able to lace up my Chuck Taylors.

You're all worthless excuses for women. And you will never be able to touch me. And that, is reality. " - AJ Lee


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Duke Silver said:


> I mostly felt bad for Nattie getting lumped in with all the Total Divas.


Nattie and Naomi there both good wrestlers, who seem to really appreciate the sport I think that's why I don't like the promo much :sad:


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

:clap

Just saw AJ's promo and she absolutely owned the entire cast of the show while telling the whole world nothing but the truth at the same time. Eva Marie and the Bellas seriously needed to shut their goddamn mouths and stop acting like jealous bitches, because Natalya, Naomi, Cameron, and Jo Jo certainly didn't act like that.

I now love AJ a thousand times more than I did previously before that segment, and now her theme completely fits her now. Sure, it took about a year or two for it to click, but now it fits completely because she lit up a goddamn pipebomb against the entire cast of Total Divas and they completely deserved it.

After that segment, I hope she becomes the longest-reigning Divas Champion in history, because she totally deserves that right now.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Pink Princess said:


> I don't get that with her promo, I thought it was not well written and her delivery is not on point although she is better then usual, like I said though it's my opinion


Yeah, everybody got a other opinion. For me she delivered it really good just amazing, and yeah she is just getting better.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It came out of nowhere but it was awesome and I clapped when she was finished. Great delivery and she hit them with a lot of truth. I'll ignore the fact that she's been with Kane/Bryan/Cena/Punk/Ziggler on the show for a second and let her have her moment lol. I wonder where they're going to with it next? Once again WWE have me invested in the Divas. Kudos AJ for a wonderful promo and I'm starting to get the feeling that we might have a future HOF Diva on our hands here tbh. The fans love her and when given something to work with she knocks it out of the park. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see her go in 10 years down the line. Who knows?


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Pink Princess said:


> Nattie and Naomi there both good wrestlers, who seem to really appreciate the sport I think that's why I don't like the promo much :sad:


Well, I think everybody appreciate the sport ( except for Eva maybe^^ ). I mean, do you think the Bellas or even Cameron ( yeah because even if we mock her for her favorite match, she still liked it and wanted to do something ) would travel every day to do something they hate ? Brie is actually not bad on the ring but sadly, she is one of those persons the IWC hate and will never get some love but at Summerslam, her match wasn't bad. But I hate that kind of promos because I know everybody is just gonna act like she is right on everything when I will say it again, Total Divas is a great show for the Divas division...


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

It was epic loved it love AJ


----------



## theoriginalmquan (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for posting this. i don't watch raw so this was good to see


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Was too busy fast forwarding dont care for anything any diva says 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> Well, I think everybody appreciate the sport ( except for Eva maybe^^ ). I mean, do you think the Bellas or even Cameron ( yeah because even if we mock her for her favorite match, she still liked it and wanted to do something ) would travel every day to do something they hate ? Brie is actually not bad on the ring but sadly, she is one of those persons the IWC hate and will never get some love but at Summerslam, her match wasn't bad. But I hate that kind of promos because I know everybody is just gonna act like she is right on everything when I will say it again, Total Divas is a great show for the Divas division...


Yeah, I just meant they seem to care more about the wrestling side. I don't mind the Bella's there not as bad as people like to say there average, plus they don't get anything to actually work with. And yes Total Divas is what is going to give them more mainstream appeal, it's what the division needs


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Only part of Raw I saw last night, knew nothing would top it. Incrediable promo by Aj and she has won me over completely. I still dont know who signed off on it but that was compete truth. Interesting how different the reactions of nattie/naomi/cameron were to brie/nikk/even although I know its heel/face


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

TomasThunder619 said:


> They're heels. Why would they let her trash-talk about them?


The Bellas are face. It's a crazy world we live in when the heels make more sense and speak more truth than the faces.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

AJ makes the diva division worth being on the air.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bellas are the faces? what? So Natalya was the heel in the matchup last night? fuck outta here with that shitty logic.


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

This segment was honestly the best part of the show for me . I'm so glad they're giving her the mic time she deserves. 10/10


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

ajs promo was epic


----------



## The German Suplex (Aug 20, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> Only part of Raw I saw last night, knew nothing would top it. Incrediable promo by Aj and she has won me over completely. I still dont know who signed off on it but that was compete truth. Interesting how different the reactions of nattie/naomi/cameron were to brie/nikk/even although I know its heel/face


You could just tell Nattie was thinking "How the hell did I end up on this side of the conversation?"


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Loved the promo. Couldn't stand that the Bella twins felt the need to try to disrupt her while doing it. Shows maybe the rumors about them are true.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Ziggler Mark said:


> bellas are the faces? what? So Natalya was the heel in the matchup last night? fuck outta here with that shitty logic.


I agree with you


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I liked the promo, but I feel that way about all the divas, including AJ. They're all interchangeable and boring models. So, like, maybe if Paige made that promo, someone new who we don't know for just a pretty face (and she is hot, don't get me wrong), it would have made sense more to me.

That being said, I don't know how hard any of the divas have actually worked to get where they are. The show makes it look like the bellas do jack shit and Natalya is the only hard worker. So I can't say they're all lazy models, not for sure since I'm not a psychic. 

and where was Kaityln the whole time?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Just saw it now, AJ :clap :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> It came out of nowhere but it was awesome and I clapped when she was finished. Great delivery and she hit them with a lot of truth. I'll ignore the fact that she's been with Kane/Bryan/Cena/Punk/Ziggler on the show for a second and let her have her moment lol. I wonder where they're going to with it next? Once again WWE have me invested in the Divas. Kudos AJ for a wonderful promo and I'm starting to get the feeling that we might have a future HOF Diva on our hands here tbh. The fans love her and when given something to work with she knocks it out of the park. I wouldn't be surprised at all to see her go in 10 years down the line. Who knows?


I agree with that. I think she is headed that way. And I'll be honest here, it's a pretty daring statement to make, but I'm beginning to lean towards possibly even more for her than just potential HOF.

I also have a feeling her promo will be even more realistic when the inevitable day comes that she's the only one left in the company out of every woman standing out there in that segment last night.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

It's actually sad that one of the most talented female performers I've ever seen in WWE is basically Queen of a dead division.

Maybe that was the motivation for AJ's promo. Burn that shit to the ground.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

The German Suplex said:


> You could just tell Nattie was thinking "How the hell did I end up on this side of the conversation?"


I thought that. Poor girl deserved to be standing next to AJ.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

The German Suplex said:


> You could just tell Nattie was thinking "How the hell did I end up on this side of the conversation?"


Yes it is sad she isn't facing AJ for the belt, she was the only one near the ring who deserved a title shot...


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

2 thing I gain from watch a minute ago

1) Brie first "Say it to our face" is literally hilarious
2) Natalya is fucking nodding


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> 2 thing I gain from watch a minute ago
> 
> 1) Brie first "Say it to our face" is literally hilarious
> 2) Natalya is fucking nodding


yes. towards the end of the promo you can tell she is in complete agreement with AJ's argument. she knows AJ doesn't really mean her at all, in fact they respect each other greatly.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> yes. towards the end of the promo you can tell she is in complete agreement with AJ's argument. she knows AJ doesn't really mean her at all, in fact they respect each other greatly.


Which is why AJ made that reference about not needing a relative to get ahead? YUnless there was another diva out there like that. If anything, Nattie looked like a tard arguing along.

As for the bellas interrupting, they weren't the only ones. I guess they shouldn't act offended to actually being called useless and just stand there and nod along. It's not like any of the other divas were silent or not doing anything during said promo but let's single those guys out.

Which leaves us with AJ, they pair her with all the top guys in the wwe, couldn't get her over, gave her the gm spot, still couldn't get her over so now they have her bury the divas division? pathetic.

If this was Cena calling out raw, people would complain about this, but since it's IC darling AJ it's all OMG SHE'S DE GOAT.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not a fan of AJ's character at all really, the psycho teen girl doesn't do it for me, but credit where it's due, that was the greatest promo by a female wrestler ever. Very good, well done AJ.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Nice to see CM Punk helping AJ out with her promo work and you can really tell its working.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

Was below average if it was during the AE.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Cena and Bryan need to get their ho's on a leash and tell them to shut the fuck up while somebody else is cutting a promo. "Say that to our face" Ugh... She did you dumb cunts.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Fred Spoila said:


> Was below average if it was during the AE.


What because she could have said 'bitch' and 'ass' a lot more during the promo?

The attitude era was liked because of the blood and ruthlessness, not the well delivered promos.

AJ's promo was fantastic.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> Which is why AJ made that reference about not needing a relative to get ahead? YUnless there was another diva out there like that. If anything, Nattie looked like a tard arguing along.
> 
> As for the bellas interrupting, they weren't the only ones. I guess they shouldn't act offended to actually being called useless and just stand there and nod along. It's not like any of the other divas were silent or not doing anything during said promo but let's single those guys out.
> 
> ...


Can these trolls GTFO already?


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Fortitude said:


> What because she could have said 'bitch' and 'ass' a lot more during the promo?
> 
> The attitude era was liked because of the blood and ruthlessness, not the well delivered promos.
> 
> AJ's promo was fantastic.


:agree: to this


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Can these trolls GTFO already?


Ignore him, mentally challenged people can't be helped


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Amazing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Can these trolls GTFO already?


Calling someone who disagrees with you a troll? With Debating skills like that, you should be a lawyer


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

WWE needs to follow this up correctly.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Only thing bad about this promo is that she's pretty much a face now unless something happened on RAW that turned her already(I didn't watch RAW yet)


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> You will never be able to lace up my Chuck Taylors


:mark:

SO HYPE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A bunch of cheap interchangeable, expendable, useless woman. Never be able to lace up my Chuck Taylors. Damn :lol


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

Kayfabe: If AJ did all the great things for the division that she said she did, Total Divas wouldn't have to exist. All the women could get in the ring and get all the attention and respect they desire.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> Well, I think everybody appreciate the sport ( except for Eva maybe^^ ). I mean, do you think the Bellas or even Cameron ( yeah because even if we mock her for her favorite match, she still liked it and wanted to do something ) would travel every day to do something they hate ?


Considering the amount of money they make, OF COURSE. They're on television every week and all they really do most of the time is dance and stand at ringside. It's the ideal job for one with an insatiable appetite for attention, regardless of the cost. All I had to do was watch 10 minutes of the tedium that is total divas to confirm that they focus more on what their outfits look like prior to a match than the actual match itself. Natalya seems to be the only one of the bunch who gives a shit. If I were a woman and had aspirations of being a successful wrestler, I'd be a bit crushed by what's going on in WWE's division. AJ Lee's comment about them being easily disposable seemingly fits to perfection with the company's approach to its female talent. What exactly does Eva Marie do to deserve such exposure on the roster, for instance? She wears short dresses? Exploitation at its root. She's boring. 

Also, it isn't that Cameron said her favorite match was Melina vs. Alicia Fox (or whatever that was), but she couldn't name any other match in the history of the business. Not ONE. It's like she just saw one match and thought, "okay, why not?".


----------



## RattlesnakeDmnd (Dec 10, 2012)

There are so many flaws with that promo, can't believe no one is picking it up. It's always a fail when they try to mix kayfabe and real life. It was okay though...I give it a SOLID B+!

In reality though, she should be kissing Daniel Bryan's ass right now. He made her into a star!


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sure, it was an epic promo but, it's the WWE divas division. The promo will be wasted by a horrible feud.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Why does AJ act like her wrestling skills and hard work in the ring got her over? Dumb bitch, your character as a nyphmaniac slut and association with every top guy in the company got you over. At one point she was so forced down people' throat that she started getting Xpac heat and WWE still wouldn't take her off TV. Thats what got her over. 


Bullshit promo is Bullshit. Overrated slut.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

one thing that felt awkward was that "end of the world line"

it didn't make much sense


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, and I forgot to mention her pedophile pervert fans.


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Quietus said:


> Why does AJ act like her wrestling skills and hard work in the ring got her over? Dumb bitch, your character as a nyphmaniac slut and association with every top guy in the company got you over. At one point she was so forced down people' throat that she started getting Xpac heat and WWE still wouldn't take her off TV. Thats what got her over.
> 
> 
> Bullshit promo is Bullshit. Overrated slut.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Quietus said:


> Why does AJ act like her wrestling skills and hard work in the ring got her over? Dumb bitch, your character as a nyphmaniac slut and association with every top guy in the company got you over. At one point she was so forced down people' throat t*hat she started getting Xpac heat and WWE still wouldn't take her off TV. Thats what got her over. *
> 
> 
> Bullshit promo is Bullshit. Overrated slut.


Your claim is...she was so not over (X-Pac Heat) that she got over. Fucking genius, there.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Quietus said:


> Why does AJ act like her wrestling skills and hard work in the ring got her over? Dumb bitch, your character as a nyphmaniac slut and association with every top guy in the company got you over. At one point she was so forced down people' throat that she started getting Xpac heat and WWE still wouldn't take her off TV. Thats what got her over.
> 
> 
> Bullshit promo is Bullshit. Overrated slut.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I just....

:lmao :lmao :lmao.

You're killing me.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

i doubt she even slept with any of the guys.....she just seems like she's been a huge wrestling fan forever..she just got advice from them..i bet she's not even a slut....Rosa Mendes and Aksana and all of them that aren't on tv yet still have jobs, they might be sluts....Kaitlyn, Brie, Natalya and AJ aren't sluts....


----------



## bhoy (Apr 18, 2005)

IT was decent, but I don't think it was any where close to as good as some of the posts on here say it was, I actually forgot about it until I seen this thread. And im an AJ fan, think some people are just so desperate for another pipebomb they see greatness in anything tbh.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This thread is really showing why wrestling has the worse fans of any 'sport'. Even worse than European Soccer. Please stop embarrassing yourselves and take the promo for what it was.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

66 pages for a Promo a diva delivered. Who would have thought of this? 

AJ getting over with the IWC.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...rship-wwe-offering-100000-in-grants-tons-more



> -- There were people in WWE -- a lot of them, actually, including the announcers -- obviously raving about AJ's promo last night. Obviously, it was all being shot as part of the next season (well, the continuation of season 1 with six additional episodes) of Total Divas. There were cameras filming an angle backstage, the promo and the girls' reactions, and it'll lead to an AJ vs. Total Divas cast member at Night of Champions, also to be filmed for the E! show.





> *AJ Lee Gets Rave Review*s
> 
> AJ Lee got very high marks for her promo on this week’s episode of WWE Monday Night Raw. There were a lot of people raving about her delivery and how realistic it came off. CM Punk called it a “#pipebombshell” on Twitter.


via WNW (general section)


----------



## iJeax (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Her promo really impressed me last night, I was like "DAAAAAAAAAMNN!" when she was dishing out all those disses.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

e1987p said:


> Kayfabe: If AJ did all the great things for the division that she said she did, Total Divas wouldn't have to exist. All the women could get in the ring and get all the attention and respect they desire.


What in God's name is this?

Stone Cold Steve Austin could have a sex change, compete in the Women's division, feud with the Bellas and guess what would happen? The Bellas would still be absolutely terrible and they still wouldn't get any respect, why? Because they still don't have a molecule of talent in any facet of their WWE existence. No one can just make someone care about other woeful characters because they just happen to be in the same division. I think you've completely missed the point.

AJ Lee has changed the direction of the division by defining that you can make progress through hard work, solid wrestling and a great mind for the business itself & you can be on top without sleeping your way there, being a pet project or being a part of a wrestling family. Her own promo defines most of this, it's relatively simple.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

AJ's "Pipebomb" was awesome, just a shame its being used for trash like Total Divas.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Fantastic promo, sucks it's going to just lead to a Total Divas match


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*



Callamus said:


> AJ's "Pipebomb" was awesome, just a shame its being used for trash like Total Divas.


This.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Bagsy it's AJ vs Nattie. If AJ can put on the brilliant matches she's put on with Kaitlyn, imagine the matches she could have with the best technical female on the roster. You can always have the other total diva girls come in at the end and provoke a mass brawl for a dusty finish if they don't want to leave out the Bella twins.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Oscirus said:


> Which is why AJ made that reference about not needing a relative to get ahead? YUnless there was another diva out there like that. If anything, Nattie looked like a tard arguing along.
> 
> As for the bellas interrupting, they weren't the only ones. I guess they shouldn't act offended to actually being called useless and just stand there and nod along. It's not like any of the other divas were silent or not doing anything during said promo but let's single those guys out.
> 
> ...


she had to also bash Natalya for kayfabe reasons (shes a heel after all) but Natalya would understand that out of kayfabe AJ's real frustration (because that sounded like it was from the heart) was not aimed at Natalya at all because she knows the work she puts in. AJ put very little emphasis on Natalya throughout the promo, it was distinctly aimed at people like the Bellas and the total diva rookies who get given opportunities without having the passion for professional wrestling or the drive to be good, but just for fame. in the process they snag a superstar to improve the level of their push just to get more famous. AJ may have had kayfabe romances but in real life she was dating a guy with no real position on the card and zero influence.
AJ did work her way up. some people may bitch about her summer storyline in 2012 but I personally loved it. AJ became an intriguing character and D Bry got to express more of himself in that feud which has helped him a ton. I was very cold on Bryan until that summer feud and the fallout afterwards (anger management skits etc) I really grew to like him.
she has put 100% into everything she has done, unlike most of the divas (and half of the male roster tbh). she was hugely over in 2012 and is even quite over in 2013, while playing heel. After this she will only get more over.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*



Callamus said:


> AJ's "Pipebomb" was awesome, just a shame its being used for trash like Total Divas.


I know, right? It's a shame that they'll feature her on a successful show that actually gives the women something to do!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

It's just a way to get AJ in a feud with the Bella's so one of them can take the title and become the top Diva to promote that reality show.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Can we just have a brand split....a section for the "It's still real to me damnit" people, and the people who know it's a work. I'd like to have a conversation with people who don't really believe AJ slept with Bryan, Cena, Punk, Kane and Ziggler and that's why the creative team put her out there with them. This thread has been eye opening as to how many retards really do fucking watch wrestling.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Watch AJ Lee fucking go back to being a face again one day, you people will just turn back into the hypocrites who were booing her and saying shit about her before.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Crusade said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I just....
> 
> ...


I thought the same


----------



## CurryKingDH (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

I loved AJ's promo it just annoys me that the total diva's are going to benefit from her good work.

I'm expecting some sort of mass sacrifice to the reality TV God's at NOC. I can imagine all the total divas surrounding AJ and offering her soul so that they can continue their shitty show.

I can't wait for the Kardashians to get involved with this. Hopefully one day Kim and Kanye's baby will become divas champion because fuck good wrestling.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Really hope it's Nattie.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

I'm no AJ fan at all, but I give her credit for that promo. It was pretty good. (Y)


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

(Y).


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand people who are against female wrestling. I was a huge fan of Lita, Molly and Victoria back in the days and I'm still hoping that one day, we'll get back to that type of division.


Because its become and absolute time wasting joke. I loved Trish, Lita, Molly, Victoria and Jazz. And I was fucking pissed that they so badly misused Gail Kim and Awesome Kong. Those days, however, are behind us. At this point, the reputation has been so badly damaged that divas matches are now pretty much universal bathroom breaks. Its gotten to the point where I don't care to see them rehab the division. Its kind of like a foot with gangrene. Its so rotten that I'd prefer them to just cut it off and focus on things that move the product and generally seem like they're supposed to matter as opposed to pissing away network TV time on garbage. Stuff like the current main event feud, or Heyman/Punk, or hell, maybe give the mid card guys something to do that doesn't just involve us being told "hey, these guys are fighting at the PPV. SURPRISE!" Remember mid card feuds and stories that had emphasis placed on them? I miss those days.

Women's wrestling in WWE beyond 2006 is total crap, overall. Sure, there's time for the divas, but the crowds are completely dead for their segments, they're 99% of the time cringe worthy at best and this site has demoted that frame to emptying their bladders. That should tell you how much people care. And now AJ is coming out and talking about how all the other girls are Barbies and they couldn't lace up her Chuck Taylor's. So fucking what? You are trying to generate interest in a division where virtually none exists, which makes the promo pointless. She may as well have gone out there and ranted about how gas prices were cheaper in her day, that's how out of date she was. Gee, remember when Beth Phoenix used to do these same rants? Yeah, look what that accomplished.

Unless its Japan, women's wrestling has always been viewed as the inferior product. Men's wrestling and storylines are what sells, with a few rare, rare exceptions. Occasionally you'll get a really solid match, like Taryn Terrell vs Gail Kim this year. That match was shocking because people's expectations were bedrock levels of low and they didn't suck. That's how bad things are, where the one match that is rather good is the exception to the rule, since the rest are so terrible. But now, the WWE needs to actually do something with the divas. Does it have to do with wrestling? OF COURSE NOT. They have to throw them out there like useless whores and parade them around to plug their stupid Total Nitwits show. But then after that blatant product placement, they have the gall to try and make us think that division matters? No dice. Its like seeing Kurt Angle wrestle AJ Styles in a 30 minute, gritty, bloody Iron Man Match, and then after they cut to the back seeing them peddle Direct auto insurance. This is what we're supposed to take seriously? Doesn't work.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Now that it's been confirmed, I don't give a fuck about that promo any more. Funny though, the source can't say who exactly is the challenger for NOC. 

Anyway, last night as another pointless Total Divas segment in disguise. Wouldn't surprise me if the Bellas were told to make annoying sounds over AJ as well.

Meh, back to AJ having metldowns next week. Not that there's anything wrong with that. It's a such a shame though that promo couldn't have been a turning point for the division. Can't blame HHH & Co. though. Have you seen the ratings for Total Divas? :HHH2


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Aj is like a Woman version of cm punk and is like Lita in many ways too I hope she says like this as her crazy chick stuff is over and stale now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This thread is really showing why wrestling has the worse fans of any 'sport'. Even worse than European Soccer. Please stop embarrassing yourselves and take the promo for what it was.


A useless waste of time trying to let the division needlessly limp on for another few years while the 10 people in the crowd who care go to the restroom to crank one off while thinking that their supporting AJ is gonna get her to seduce them?

If that's the case, I agree.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> A useless waste of time trying to let the division needlessly limp on for another few years while the 10 people in the crowd who care *go to the restroom* to crank one off while thinking that their supporting AJ is gonna get her to seduce them?
> 
> If that's the case, I agree.


I admire their control in making it that far before whipping their dicks out. I barely got to the end of the row.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*



Callamus said:


> AJ's "Pipebomb" was awesome, just a shame its being used for trash like Total Divas.


You're damn right. really sad.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*



december_blue said:


> I know, right? It's a shame that they'll feature her on a successful show that actually gives the women something to do!


RAW is more successful and AJ is actually relevant on the show... unlike the Total Divas cast, who are only relevant on the E! network. That's the only reason they're on Total Divas, because WWE has nothing relevant for them on RAW or Smackdown, everybody knows it's true. There's a reason why AJ isn't on Total Divas, she's too busy kicking ass on Monday Night RAW.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

bummer, it was just an angle, that sucks..but it was fun while it lasted.....so now i guess everything about the women has to do with the show eh? why are Eva Marie and Jo Jo there? they don't even wrestle..are they ever going to wrestle? they don't do anything.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> bummer, it was just an angle, that sucks..but it was fun while it lasted.....so now i guess everything about the women has to do with the show eh? why are Eva Marie and Jo Jo there? they don't even wrestle..are they ever going to wrestle? they don't do anything.


Not really Punks promo was work too it doesn't mean that she didn't mean those things she said it just means the WWE allowed her to say them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO Bossy said:


> A useless waste of time trying to let the division needlessly limp on for another few years while the 10 people in the crowd who care go to the restroom to crank one off while thinking that their supporting AJ is gonna get her to seduce them?
> 
> If that's the case, I agree.


More like AJ's promo representing the frustrations of wrestling fans for the last 6 years?


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Greta promo, but she said she didn't have to sleep her way to the top. I know WWE has no long-term memory but sheesh. Other than that it was awesome.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Total Divas isn't a bad show to be honest, technically speaking.

Good narrative arc to each episode, interesting character dynamics and seems to have a positive message for young women rather than that kardashian jersey stuff.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is retarded. People moaning about the bellas acting like bitches - they're supposed to, of course it was a work.

As other people said WWE is a lot more reality based now, which proves to be working given the 66 pages of arguing haha.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

it was a great promo, but that doesnt make me look forward to anything going on in the divas division. they are all incredibility boring wrestlers, aj included


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Her promo was pretty awesome. She made me care about the Divas division again.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

ITT on just the past few pages alone:

Somebody saying the if she cut that promo during the AE it would be below average.

A guy who thinks that Daniel Bryan is the reason that AJ is over and that she should be kissing his feet thanking him.

A guy who wants to ditch the divas division entirely because he thinks it's a waste of time, even though for the first time in years (literally years) the division has at least a little bit of interest around it and one bona fide star, with the potential to create more.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

I had no idea this was supposed to be a shoot. Pretty shitty promo if you ask me. What was the point of it?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: AJ Lee's Promo Gets Great Raves BackStage + NOC Title Match & Angle Filmed For E!*

Nattie has busted her ass wrestling around the globe tho
jussayin


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Laughable promo. The only reason AJ is where she is because she got put with 3 popular guys on the male roster and leeched off them. The Bellas are a disgrace though.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It`s the same promo she cut on NXT and that incredibly lame one last year when she was fired as GM that's the "I deserve it because unlike everyone I'm a hard worker and was a fan and was poor." with the same self-deprecating and self-promoting Forrest Griffin style nuances despite there are countless people on the roster past and present that have the similar and much harder backgrounds but don't flaunt it out there as self-promotion.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Kinda wish Natalya and Naomi hadn't been on the other end of it, but besides that was pretty much truth.

Only problem is WWE were trying to make AJ the heel there, rather then the TV show they're constantly shilling.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

"or because I *sucked up* to the right people" line of the night! #epicAJ


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

The gap in talent is so damn clear from this.

AJ promo - Epic
Natalya and Funkadactyls - Sell the anger but dont take away from what AJ is doing
.
.
The extras who don't really do anything/ copy the others
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
then all the way down here... The Bellas. Just classless and come across fucking retarded.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> ITT on just the past few pages alone:
> 
> Somebody saying the if she cut that promo during the AE it would be below average.
> 
> ...


I think the funniest part of this post is when you called AJ a star.

And where's this little bit of interest? The crowd was fucking dead.

If she cut a promo during AE it'd be fucking terrible, just like her promo last night was.

And Bryan IS the reason she's over. No YES chant, no AJ push.


AJ is a god awful, Claire Lynch level actress who has been given unwarranted attention and is only defended because some misguided individuals think she's attractive. Bottom line.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Everything she said can be applied to her. So I don't give a shit.

Well delivered though.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler should take some notes.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I just watched it again on WWE site. The Bellas are so fucking awful with their man faces saying " come say it to our face" nonstop. 
Really I don't know what Cena and Bryan see in them. They're both ugly inside and outside not to mention retarded.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

KO Bossy said:


> I think the funniest part of this post is when you called AJ a star.
> 
> *And where's this little bit of interest? The crowd was fucking dead.
> *
> ...


They were chanting "AJ! AJ! AJ!"

Pay attention.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> .


:favre2 

Nobody wants to see that, man.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Lol at K.O Bossy taking a shit and posting it on a wrestling forum


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

So much mad in this thread it is hilarious. Amazing how butthurt some people can get when a woman cuts a decent promo.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Fucks wrong with you?

Posting shit like that? :mangane


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bossy, you need more fiber and solid stuff in your diet. What an airy shit.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

AJ did not get "over" because of her ring work. 

She got over because she was placed in a high profile position as the love interest (and make out partner) for multiple top male stars. That is fact, she is there because Stephanie McMahon put her in that spot (who AJ not so subtely constantly sucks up to and puts over whenever possible). Daniel Bryan was absolutely the reason she's in her current spot. He was the guy post, pre, and during Mania 28 that the fans were reacting to, AJ was just someone along for the ride who if removed from the picture would have no tangible effect one way or another. She was the one that "got in good" by using his Yes Chant to get reactions from the audience to close segments she was in and that was the start of the chain reaction to where she is now, when prior there was confused silence to said segments. She was put as the GM of the show. She was handed her spot just as much as the "failed models" were handed theirs. This wasn't a CM Punk situation. Punk had a reason to go off, as he felt "held back" for years, and there are tangible amount of clips that show Punk's "struggle" to the top (whether in the WWE or in indys) over a decade. Not 1 year and 30 something matches that AJ had in the indys that is flaunted about as some badge of "dues paid". Even the mediocre Miz would have more of that "indy cred" than her (and he was a massive fan of wrestling growing up as well, but he's not viewed as an attractive, attainable female who flaunts the "I deserve to be here more than you because of my glamorized teen angst past").


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah that picture was a little much Bossy :lol.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

In all this this AJ slurping I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how it's smart for a diva to bury a whole division. 

When trips does it, he's berrying people cuz he's an egomaniac, when cena does it, he's berrying them cuz he's being Cena. So please enlighten me, what's the difference between when those two do it and when AJ does it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

AJ is the hand picked golden girl. LOL at the Punk comparison.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I think the funniest part of this post is when you called AJ a star.
> 
> And where's this little bit of interest? The crowd was fucking dead.
> 
> ...


She's a bigger star than the likes of Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow, even Del Rio.

The crowd was dead? Maybe I was just imagining it but I'm pretty sure the crowd was chanting AJ over and over again last night during her promo, and I'm also pretty sure that during more than one or two matches where's she's been at ringside she's had people start chanting her name while completely ignoring the match that was going on in the ring.

LOL Attitude Era.

Daniel Bryan is most definitely not the reason she's over, if anything the interactions between the two of them helped elevate them both, but to say that without him she wouldn't be relevant right now? :kobe 

Aaaaand to top it all off she's a terrible actress (which is most definitely an opinion BTW, but to compare her to Claire Lynch? :lmao Come on dude.) and the only reason she's being pushed is because people want to stick their dicks inside her. Gotcha, general rule is when people start flinging around high school esqe insults at others it's only because they either can't come up with a more logical argument to make or their too immature to even bother trying. Bottom line.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

70 plus pages for AJ's promo, no one even cares that RVD was botching it up last night in a nothing non-title match


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

checkcola said:


> 70 plus pages for AJ's promo, no one even cares that RVD was botching it up last night in a nothing non-title match


Yes. Nobody cares about the RVD botch in this thread maybe, but in an other, don't know.

And yeah, dat 50.000 Views for the GOAT Divas Promo, will come  :


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

AJ is Awesome!!!! No other other Diva even comes close


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> She's a bigger star than the likes of Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow, even Del Rio.


Right...Del Rio I'll give you, but Ziggler? Get outta here with that.



insanitydefined said:


> The crowd was dead? Maybe I was just imagining it but I'm pretty sure the crowd was chanting AJ over and over again last night during her promo, and I'm also pretty sure that during more than one or two matches where's she's been at ringside she's had people start chanting her name while completely ignoring the match that was going on in the ring.


A couple people chanting AJ isn't getting over. Besides, how could you hear anything beyond that annoying Bella screaming?



insanitydefined said:


> Daniel Bryan is most definitely not the reason she's over, if anything the interactions between the two of them helped elevate them both, but to say that without him she wouldn't be relevant right now? :kobe


I'm sorry but I beg to differ. Bryan was getting hot right after WM and they took his chant and gave it to AJ. Her chanting that and being a skank got her over. Without that chant and her being the center of the Bryan/Punk feud, she wouldn't have become GM, and she wouldn't have had the scandal with Cena, then dumped him to get with Dolph. 



insanitydefined said:


> Aaaaand to top it all off she's a terrible actress (which is most definitely an opinion BTW, but to compare her to Claire Lynch? :lmao Come on dude.) and the only reason she's being pushed is because people want to stick their dicks inside her. Gotcha, general rule is when people start flinging around high school esqe insults at others it's only because they either can't come up with a more logical argument to make or their too immature to even bother trying. Bottom line.


Well, I think Claire Lynch is an apt comparison. Look at her acting last fall during the Cena scandal. Claire Lynch worthy for sure.

And why is it so hard to believe that the reason AJ is over is because of her sex appeal? 99% of the stuff I read about AJ on this site is weird perverts talking about the demented sexual things they'd do to her, or just straight up talking about how hot she is. I rarely ever hear "AJ deserves this push because she's talented." This isn't a high school insult in the least. The character is a whore for god's sake. Remember Summer of AJ last year? She went between Bryan, Punk, Kane, Cena and Ziggler in like...5 months. And before that, Hornswoggle. :delrio


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Crusade said:


> Yeah that picture was a little much Bossy :lol.


Well, sometimes you have to trot out the big guns to get your point across.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler is nothing at this point. He's jobbing on Superstars last I checked.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

TommyRich said:


> AJ is Awesome!!!! No other other Diva even comes close


Yes. :



checkcola said:


> Ziggler is nothing at this point. He's jobbing on Superstars last I checked.


Last week he almost beat the Shield in a 3vs1 Handicap and on SD he won against Big E, so lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> She's a bigger star than the likes of Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow, even Del Rio.
> 
> The crowd was dead? Maybe I was just imagining it but I'm pretty sure the crowd was chanting AJ over and over again last night during her promo, and I'm also pretty sure that during more than one or two matches where's she's been at ringside she's had people start chanting her name while completely ignoring the match that was going on in the ring.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth. I mean, I can accept that others like Bossy aren't fans of the division, or of AJ. No problem. Hate on them all you want, it's a free world and opinions may vary. But once the comments get to that ridiculous "I'm just making it up as I go along"-level ("No reaction", "dead crowd".. sure man.. whatever you say..) I just can't seem to take you seriously anymore. Maybe next time don't try to disguise opinion as fact?


----------



## Jamazing (May 25, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> In all this this AJ slurping I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how it's smart for a diva to bury a whole division.
> 
> When trips does it, he's berrying people cuz he's an egomaniac, when cena does it, he's berrying them cuz he's being Cena. So please enlighten me, what's the difference between when those two do it and when AJ does it.


The Divas division has already been buried.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> AJ did not get "over" because of her ring work.
> 
> She got over because she was placed in a high profile position as the love interest (and make out partner) for multiple top male stars. That is fact, she is there because Stephanie McMahon put her in that spot (who AJ not so subtely constantly sucks up to and puts over whenever possible). Daniel Bryan was absolutely the reason she's in her current spot. He was the guy post, pre, and during Mania 28 that the fans were reacting to, AJ was just someone along for the ride who if removed from the picture would have no tangible effect one way or another. She was the one that "got in good" by using his Yes Chant to get reactions from the audience to close segments she was in and that was the start of the chain reaction to where she is now, when prior there was confused silence to said segments. She was put as the GM of the show. She was handed her spot just as much as the "failed models" were handed theirs. This wasn't a CM Punk situation. Punk had a reason to go off, as he felt "held back" for years, and there are tangible amount of clips that show Punk's "struggle" to the top (whether in the WWE or in indys) over a decade. Not 1 year and 30 something matches that AJ had in the indys that is flaunted about as some badge of "dues paid". Even the mediocre Miz would have more of that "indy cred" than her (and he was a massive fan of wrestling growing up as well, but he's not viewed as an attractive, attainable female who flaunts the "I deserve to be here more than you because of my glamorized teen angst past").



I think you missed the whole point of the promo. From what I recall, it had nothing to do with being "held back". I also think it's unfair to insinuate that her talent has next to nothing to do with her success in the division. She sure as hell didn't need Daniel Bryan to cut that promo last night. In fact, her promo was ten times better than Bryan's was at the start of the show! (Y)

There are also good examples to refute your claim, by the way. Is Curtis Axel getting over with Paul Heyman by his side? Nope. Did Randy Orton get over SOLELY because he started out with Evolution? It certainly helped, but he held his own. Did Cody Rhodes and Ted Dibiase become stars because they were with Orton? How about the crickets received by Sin Cara when he was tagging with Rey Mysterio? Vladimir Koslov pinned The Undertaker and still no one ever gave a shit about him. 

See? 

Those women she took jabs at make up just about the entire division, so she does have a right to be upset with the stagnation of the division as a whole right now. It's needless to say they've been promoted a lot more in recent weeks than AJ has.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow...so much butthurt in this thread...I expect it from females who watch that shitty show and just hate AJ for any reason. A diva cuts a decent promo where a majority of fans agree with what she said, and you guys wanna nitpick.

Those Bella cunts are gonna end up coming out on top when this is all done because the WWE only seems to care about promoting that fucking show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



God Movement said:


> she's better on the mic than axel


Brock is better on the mic than Axel.


hell....Lance Storm is better on the mic than Axel.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Daniel Bryan was hot as hell following his mania squash, anyone associated with him was inevitably going to get over. Bryan is the SOLE reason for her overness, not her supposed talent or in-ring work. 

Where would AJ be today, if not for Bryan? Probably saddled with a fart gimmick or released from the company. Face it, AJ without DB wouldn't be any more relevant than Natalya. The bellas would have been bigger stars than her right now.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Quietus said:


> Daniel Bryan was hot as hell following his mania squash, anyone associated with him was inevitably going to get over. Bryan is the SOLE reason for her overness, not her supposed talent or in-ring work.
> 
> Where would AJ be today, if not for Bryan? Probably saddled with a fart gimmick or released from the company. Face it, AJ without DB wouldn't be any more relevant than Natalya. The bellas would have been bigger stars than her right now.


where would bryan be without AJ? now DISCLAIMER i'm not saying that AJ was solely responsible but it was her involvement that led to the anger management skits. i feel that if you gave any other diva that character it would flop big time. AJ was the only one able to pull off that particular character. the anger management skits led to D Bry winning over casuals.

its give and take, both have to work in tandem to make an angle work.


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

Yes, her promo was awesome, but here's the best part: Her career is far from over. She's only gonna improve as time goes on. You think this promo was amazing? Just imagine the promos she'll be giving in a few short years. It really excites me just thinking about it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think people are under the mistaken impression that heat is a zero-sum game.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

73 pages? Geez.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Some people in this thread really don't understand the kayfabe and possible shoot aspect of this promo and where the line lies.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> where would bryan be without AJ?


In the RAW main event, feuding with Heel Boss Triple h and the WWE Champion Orton.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BIG E, whenever you post something, it's Pure WIN 'cause of that sig.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> 73 pages? Geez.


Longer than any Diva's thread in recent history.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey, some people will never change their mind on a talent regardless of what they do. I get that, no problem, that's just how it is. I'm probably the same with some wrestlers too. But all I got to say from my end and opinion is if AJ clearly only got over because of the guys she was associated with then she wouldn't have gotten all this buzz from a promo of all things (something her detractors have criticized her for in the past) where it was all on her. No Bryan, no Punk, no Ziggler, no Cena. Something a diva hasn't been able to do in a long time mainly due to how much of a joke the WWE has booked the division for the last few years. Also she would have been done a long time ago as far as positioning in the company and fan response, that clearly isn't the case from my viewpoint.

One thing is for certain though, she's got everybody talking :


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> yes. towards the end of the promo you can tell she is in complete agreement with AJ's argument. she knows AJ doesn't really mean her at all, in fact they respect each other greatly.


Is that why Natalya filmed a shoot on AJ backstage immediately afterward?



Oscirus said:


> In all this this AJ slurping I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how it's smart for a diva to bury a whole division.
> 
> When trips does it, he's berrying people cuz he's an egomaniac, when cena does it, he's berrying them cuz he's being Cena. So please enlighten me, what's the difference between when those two do it and when AJ does it.


Trips and Cena aren't the only talents in their division. If either of them was as good over the rest of their peers as AJ is, nobody would give a fuck if they berried them, people would enforce it. 



O Fenômeno said:


> *Wow...so much butthurt in this thread...*I expect it from females who watch that shitty show and just hate AJ for any reason. A diva cuts a decent promo where a majority of fans agree with what she said, and you guys wanna nitpick.
> 
> *Those Bella cunts are gonna end up coming out on top when this is all done because the WWE only seems to care about promoting that fucking show.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Although Bryan was getting over quickly, AJ deserves some credit for helping as well....well, before her character started sucking the life out of angles and matches. AJ was a great, helpless victim that Bryan was able to push around and be egotistical around. Gave them both character and a purpose between each other.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Quietus said:


> In the RAW main event, feuding with Heel Boss Triple h and the WWE Champion Orton.


how? the anger management skits and team hell no (that needed AJ as a necessary part of the storyline) put him over with the casuals. that summer angle had far reaching consequences, its just that you are too short sighted to realize it.

every action has a reaction and all that jazz. both benefited from each other in terms of getting over.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The Bellas didn't purposely fuck up the AJ promo last night. Last night, Raw had a really shitty camera and A/V crew (as evidenced by the botched camera job on the Daniel Bryan match finish). If you watch the video again, you'll notice that the sound crew purposely raised the volume on the camera nearest to the Bellas (you hear a distinct spike in the volume). Had they not done that, it would have gone like any other promo where the wrestler on the receiving end can't be heard until they pick up their own mic. If you notice, AJ doesn't flinch because she can't hear what they're saying, but because they boosted the volume on the camera near the Bellas, we could suddenly hear them as loud/over AJ, which ruined the flow of the promo on TV. The Bellas were just being their kayfabe bitchy personalities, it's not their fault the audio crew fucked it up and made them so audible. I doubt the Bellas would have wanted that in that first place, given that when you're screaming and shit like that on the spot, you usually embarrass yourself (which is exactly what they did).


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think people underestimate how working against the Shield helped DB as well.

And I don't understand the hate for AJ/Bryan on Smackdown back in the day. His heel character was great and there was a real darkness to him.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Look at 1:20, the cameras purposely spike the volume near the Bellas. It's not their fault that they come off as so fucking loud and obnoxious. They didn't even say a word for the first half of the promo. Yes it sounded irritating as shit and even I wanted to choke them out and make them shut up, but that's on the audio crew, not on the Bellas. They wouldn't expect to be heard so clearly on TV during a segment where someone else was holding a mic.

For the first half of the promo, they received it with complete etiquette, I honestly believe that when they started to shout and scream, it was probably because of the Total Divas crew telling them to do that. This was a segment for a reality series, if they continued to just stand there and wait for AJ to finish, they'd come off as pussies in the segment that Total Divas was filming, it made perfect sense as to why they acted like that.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Crusade said:


> Hey, some people will never change their mind on a talent regardless of what they do. I get that, no problem, that's just how it is. I'm probably the same with some wrestlers too. But all I got to say from my end and opinion is if AJ clearly only got over because of the guys she was associated with then she wouldn't have gotten all this buzz from a promo of all things (something her detractors have criticized her for in the past) where it was all on her. No Bryan, no Punk, no Ziggler, no Cena. *Something a diva hasn't been able to do in a long time* mainly due to how much of a joke the WWE has booked the division for the last few years. Also she would have been done a long time ago as far as positioning in the company and fan response, that clearly isn't the case from my viewpoint.
> 
> One thing is for certain though, she's got everybody talking :


What exactly did she do? She cut a controversial BS promo, any diva with a decent mic skills could have done that. Eve torres could have done that just as well or maybe even better. 

And what buzz? This is just IWC reaction, from what I saw on TV the casuals didn't react at all. We'll see next week, if AJ is able to make a difference in the show ratings and then I'll agree with you.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> how? the anger management skits and team hell no (*that needed AJ as a necessary part of the storyline*) put him over with the casuals. that summer angle had far reaching consequences, its just that you are too short sighted to realize it.


No it didn't.



> both benefited from each other in terms of getting over.


Hell no. AJ leeched off Bryan's overness.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Quietus said:


> Hell no. AJ leeched off Bryan's overness.


keep telling yourself that...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I strongly dislike the character and think she tends to be way overrated with people on here but credit is credit. She cut an amazing promo (which she obviously did by crowd reaction), stayed within the point she made, and developed the angle of what is to come of this. Gotta give her props, regardless of my opinions.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't have to because that's what happened. It is the truth.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> Look at 1:20, the cameras purposely spike the volume near the Bellas. It's not their fault that they come off as so fucking loud and obnoxious. They didn't even say a word for the first half of the promo. Yes it sounded irritating as shit and even I wanted to choke them out and make them shut up, but that's on the audio crew, not on the Bellas. They wouldn't expect to be heard so clearly on TV during a segment where someone else was holding a mic.
> 
> For the first half of the promo, they received it with complete etiquette, I honestly believe that when they started to shout and scream, it was probably because of the Total Divas crew telling them to do that. This was a segment for a reality series, if they continued to just stand there and wait for AJ to finish, they'd come off as pussies in the segment that Total Divas was filming, it made perfect sense as to why they acted like that.


Vince controls everything in the back,maybe he asked to turn the volume up so the retards twins have more presence in the promo. :vince5


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

A female has the best segment on RAW and some of you act like it's the worst thing to ever happen.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Loved the promo, especially AJ's feigned "aaaahhh!" of excitement in the beginning. Great stuff. But admittedly I'm a little biased, AJ's been my favorite modern-era diva since she was wrestling in that sexy orange/white/black plaid outfit she never wrestles in anymore.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Quietus said:


> Hell no. AJ leeched off Bryan's overness.


And Bryan didn't benefit from AJ? Are you guys really this fucking incapable of critical thinking? One of the absolute biggest reasons Brian got so over was because he was this stupid vegan dwarf that was suddenly bullying the fuck out of this innocent little girl. That was the catalyst for why he got so over with the casual fans. Why else do you tards think crowds started to give a shit about him? Because of his shitty entrance music? His beard? His rip-off of Diego Sanchez's "Yes" chant? Or was it his incredible 18 seconds of technical wrestling at Wrestlemania? People became livid over the Sheamus/Bryan match BECAUSE of AJ. If there was no AJ kiss, there was no 18 second rip-off match, which means there was no Miami crowd going insane all fucking night over the travesty that was that match. You guys only see what you want to see which isn't really a surprise at all.

The AJ angle made Daniel Bryan what he is in the eyes of the marks.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> anger management skits and team hell no (that needed AJ as a necessary part of the storyline) put him over with the casuals


How was AJ needed in that storyline? Anybody who was gm could have booked that. Kane and DB carried that storyline. If anything that storyline finally allowed Bryan to get rid of the anchor known as AJ



> And Bryan didn't benefit from AJ? Are you guys really this fucking incapable of critical thinking? One of the absolute biggest reasons Brian got so over was because he was this stupid vegan dwarg that was suddenly bullying the fuck out of this innocent little girl.


And there's no other diva on the roster that Bryan couldn't have bullied? Next people are gonna be giving her credit for Bryan's yes chant.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Quietus said:


> What exactly did she do? She cut a controversial BS promo, any diva with a decent mic skills could have done that. Eve torres could have done that just as well or maybe even better.
> 
> And what buzz? This is just IWC reaction, from what I saw on TV the casuals didn't react at all. We'll see next week, if AJ is able to make a difference in the show ratings and then I'll agree with you.


But is Eve in the company right now? What's the point of bringing her up if she's not even involved? AJ right now has definitely surpassed Eve in my opinion in mic work, without a doubt. Last year, yeah I would have agreed with you that Eve was a better mic worker but AJ consistently has been improving and she will only continue to get better. Could have Eve cut that sort of promo? Who knows. We'll probably never know. But for me what made that promo was the conviction behind AJ's words and that you knew to a degree that she meant it. It was blurring the lines of kayfabe and reality, its what made Punk's pipebomb so successful.

But casuals did react, she was getting cheered and got AJ chants. You'd be deaf not to hear it. There have also been live reports that say the exact same thing. Look it up.

There is definite buzz, you seem to forget pretty much all fans now regardless whether it be casual or hardcore fans like us use the internet. It's being talked about all over the internet and twitter. In these times, that's a pretty big fucking deal. We're in the internet era of wrestling, WWE knows that.

As for ratings, anyone who knows WWE and even a slight bit about ratings in terms of who draws or not knows that the divas have never been a huge draw. Not even during the days of Trish and Lita. They were never big draws compared to the actual main event stars of the show like Rock or Austin. So to account it to ratings and gains when even the most popular and most respected divas in the history of this business weren't even huge draws themselves is not a fair and balanced argument to make. And I'd be saying that about any diva currently in that locker room, even the ones I detest.

We're just going to have to agree to disagree.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

DAT 70+ PAGE WRESTLING FORUM REACTION!11!!11!

In all seriousness, AJ's improvement in the space of a year, in ring and on the mic, is incredible. Glad she brought out the shovel on that show eating up RAW time. The other divas need to look at themselves and step up, the NXT Divas are better than all of them bar Natalya and maybe Kaitlyn.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

#Mark said:


> A female has the best segment on RAW and some of you act like it's the worst thing to ever happen.


Not all, but some there complains about YOUR opinion sadly, other got other opinions about that.

But you're right #Mark. :


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

She buried those bitches :lmao


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Quietus said:


> No it didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell no. AJ leeched off Bryan's overness.



Gotta love these Bryan marks, they get better every day :lmao


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

S&M Walls said:


> She buried those bitches :lmao


:yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't accept the premise but if one believes AJ leeched from DB, then DB leeched from Cena recently to get in-ring cred. Yeah, WWE wants to get people over. Surprise Surprise. 

There's no such thing as leeching. Its another non-wrestling term IWCtards concocted. WWE invest tv time in people, be it in ring or on the mic. They try to create stars. Sometimes it works. Sometimes it fails (this Axel guy is going to go down the Lord Tensai rabbit hole eventually). AJ Lee is a star. And that's not a bad thing because she is talented.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Aj's my current favorite including the males. Glad to see her get such a big thread dedicated to her without her being a total diva.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Aj's my current favorite including the males. Glad to see her get such a big thread dedicated to her without her being a total diva.


You got the same quote that I have on my Sig, nice. :


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Curtis Axel is actually my prime example. he can feud with Punk and be put over by Heyman till the cows come home, the charisma vacuum himself won't get over.


----------



## Andriy P. (Jan 7, 2013)

Great promo. Bellas were complete shit, and Eva Maria followed them, just because. The ones in the ring acted much better, while they were reacting they weren't shouting like mad cows. Jeez.
Besides Nattie, Naomi and some of Kaitlyn's last fights (although the promos and mainly the acting needs huge improvement), I'd let go the others. JoJo seems cool in that role of ring announcer, though, she can stay.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I think the funniest part of this post is when you called AJ a star.
> 
> And where's this little bit of interest? The crowd was fucking dead.
> 
> ...


I normally look forward to reading your posts, and think you're very good, but this is just batshit mental.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

TwistedLogic said:


> And Bryan didn't benefit from AJ? Are you guys really this fucking incapable of critical thinking? One of the absolute biggest reasons Brian got so over was because he was this stupid vegan dwarf that was suddenly bullying the fuck out of this innocent little girl. That was the catalyst for why he got so over with the casual fans. Why else do you tards think crowds started to give a shit about him? Because of his shitty entrance music? His beard? His rip-off of Diego Sanchez's "Yes" chant? Or was it his incredible 18 seconds of technical wrestling at Wrestlemania? People became livid over the Sheamus/Bryan match BECAUSE of AJ. If there was no AJ kiss, there was no 18 second rip-off match, which means there was no Miami crowd going insane all fucking night over the travesty that was that match. You guys only see what you want to see which isn't really a surprise at all.
> 
> The AJ angle made Daniel Bryan what he is in the eyes of the marks.


He got over because he was the world champion who betrayed his good friend Big Show. Big Show in fact was the guy the casuals wanted to see get revenge on Bryan all the way to the Elimination Chamber. That was the crowd themselves doing the reaction during weeks of build up and the 2 PPV matches themselves, not AJ. After that point, it was the Daniel Bryan show with Sheamus who was getting some traction but Bryan was performing at a level where by the point Mania week with Axxess, people were chanting Yes at everything whether it be buying a hot dog or going to the washroom. 

Notably, when Bryan was "being mean" to diva #6 he was getting pops because he was the hot character, not Sheamus and not AJ. AJ was such a non-effective sympathetic figure that DANIEL BRYAN was the more sympathetic character coming out of Mania. It was DANIEL BRYAN who had to cut some promos so deep to keep himself heel that it gave life to the AJ character post-Mania, not AJ. Any diva standing around looking pretty and lost and saying nothing could play the role that AJ was playing at that time. Because that was the role, a broom to be berated by the heel champion while standing around looking pretty.

And Bryan was already extremely over with the casuals before Anger Management despite your best agendas Eddie, all those segments were to give him television time in the midcard to keep him on the show in some notable role. Not to "get over" a guy who was already over to the point of being in the WWE title picture right before and WHC beforehand. At best, said segments were to "soften up" his image for any possible face transition, not to get him over. That is completely laughable.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I like Eve but are people going to really say she could have done it better than AJ? She's one of, if not THE main poster girls of what the structure, positioning, and influence the Divas division has for certain talents.

This reminds me when foolish people had the nerve to say anyone could have done Punk's promo in 2011. GTFO.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



glenwo2 said:


> Brock is better on the mic than Axel.
> 
> 
> hell....Lance Storm is better on the mic than Axel.


Heck, Eugene, Chris Benoit, and Jack Swagger are better on the mic than Axel.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Current Divas aren't good es enough as AJ is, mostly Mic Skills.

And to bring here "Eve" in this discuss is just lol. She is really good, but she isn't in the Company anymore


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

A couple of points:

I love the people here who are treating a worked shoot like it was 100% kayfabe. When AJ mentioned "sucking up" and "getting to the top" she wasn't talking about who they've been with kayfabe, she's referring to real life. If you bring up AJ's kayfabe history with Bryan/Punk/Kane/Cena as a counterpoint to her complaints against the Bella's, you're just making yourself look stupid. 

And secondly, I get that the Bella's and Eva whatever are heels, but there's a whole concept behind delivery. Constantly chattering over a promo does NOTHING for the segment. Imagine the greatest promos of all-time, now imagine that the person being talked to is audibly shouting a bunch of nonsense over the person who is supposed to be the focus--it would absolutely ruin the promo. Obviously the Bella's were clued into the worked shoot since they started with the "say it to my face" garbage before AJ even spoke, so if they're in on it, then why are they intentionally trying to sabotage the segment? You can say all you want about how they're supposed to be "annoying, bitchy Jersey Shore types" and how "that's what you'd do in real-life," but this is still a segment on a wrestling program, even the most heelish heels are meant to follow the idea that there's a way to present a promo and a way to sell it. It doesn't take a fucking genius to figure out that on a live TV show, in a segment where someone else is supposed to be the focus, you don't scream over the entire goddamn thing trying to drown them out--it doesn't come across good on TV or as a wrestling segment. If you need to sell that you're mad at AJ, you pick the right moment to deliver a line (ideally when the camera cuts to you, or when AJ finishes a point), you DON'T have three people shout "say it to my face" non-stop until commercial break. It's like the Bellas were told to improvise being mad and all they could think of was "say it to my face" and "you're just jealous" and thought that repeating it OVER AND OVER AGAIN makes up for their lack of acting ability. That's not selling, that's not even being bitchy, it's just being stupid and unprofessional.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Quietus said:


> Eve torres could have done that just as well or maybe even better.



:mancini2


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

> Checkcola: " WWE invest tv time in people, be it in ring or on the mic. They try to create stars."


No one said AJ is not a star and that she hasn't had success. What we're discussing here is, her hypocritical promo putting down Nattie and bellas for working TOTAL divas on E! and the notion that somehow makes her superior to them. She acts like all hard work and talent that got her success in WWE which is obviously not the case. Bryan and his super overness was her only ticket to success. 

In regards to innocent girl being bullied angle, any diva with a cute look could have been put in that angle in that position.




NO! said:


> :mancini2


Last time I checked, Eve was a good talker on the mic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rewatched it... that was an amazing promo period. Easily the greatest diva promo of all time, considering I don't really remember many promos from divas at all but she was better than almost any male the company has right now. The time she has gotten in the past year has paid off since she has only improved every night. Scary to think if she has a long career, she is only at the very beginning of it. Who knows how awesome she could be. Too bad there is no Trish/Lita dynamic right now. If she had that this women's division could be something special and rival Trish/Lita/Mickie.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I did feel Natalya was unfairly lumped in. But she does have a privilaged background so whatever.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Look, I will give you people evidence about this shit.

AJ in 2011 before she met Bryan. Zero reaction.










AJ in 2012 after pairing with Bryan. Big Show had flattened her and she was already well into playing the sympathetic girlfriend. Still, zero reaction.










Now once they split, and the Yes chants are getting bigger after the bad booking at WM28, look at what happens.










Hey look, the woman who couldn't get a reaction to save her life before is now stealing the catchphrase of a guy who is getting over and now the crowd is reacting to her. WHAT AMAZING TALENT! Nobody plagiarizes like that (aside from most university and college students, not to mention high school).

If AJ was as hot shit as you people claim (you know, for being talented on her own), then why couldn't she get a reaction? Oh wait, because no one gave a fuck about her. But they started to once she leeched off of Bryan. Funny how that works.






Hey look, and now she's being a trash bag ho and making out with multiple guys. Hear the reactions? THAT LEVEL OF TALENT! How many girls can make out with two guys and get reactions? Like...any that aren't retarded or have some horrible physical handicap? To hell with them, this is AJ "Thunder Stealer" Lee. Is it 2012 and you're popular? Get AJ on that shit ASAP!














Hear those cheers? That's talent. Clearly. I mean, to shove one's tongue into another's mouth is...wow, how many people can do that? Any? But its AJ, so its special.

So yeah...AJ the wrestler was something no one cared about. But AJ the catchphrase leeching whore? Now we're onto something. And here's the proof. Why people say stealing the YES chant didn't get her over is beyond me, because it totally did (which then segued into her being a cheap tramp, while still doing the chants, which helped even more).


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

wow, KO Bossy, are you implying that people get over partially down to how they are booked? you don't say. Of course she wasn't going to get a reaction on that abortion of an NXT season.

Did bryan give her a springboard? absolutely. is he the reason why she has remained over? absolutely not. that is all her doing. carrying feuds and putting on great matches. she has earned it herself.

Like I said about Curtis Axel, no matter how many programs he works with Heyman, he isn't getting over because he is completely uncharismatic and a general doofus. someone can't get you over for you, they give you a leg up but the rest of it is up to you.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Look, I will give you people evidence about this shit.
> 
> AJ in 2011 before she met Bryan. Zero reaction.
> 
> ...



:clap:clap:clap 

/thread.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> Longer than any Diva's thread in recent history.


Except that time where Kelly Kelly announced she was leaving.

EDIT:
Wow, KO Bossy. You went hunting and digging all these videos just to show us that you hate AJ? Hey, good job man. I'm impressed.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> I normally look forward to reading your posts, and think you're very good, but this is just batshit mental.



You missed my post with the toilet full of poop, it would have helped illustrate my point.







God, what am I doing with my life?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:hayden3 31 page thread about a weak promo by a girl who can't act


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe you should try a few comic books next time? Or a classic Macho Man doll or something... I mean, I know her turning you down and all was hard, but being this petty is just really sad.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> Like I said about Curtis Axel, no matter how many programs he works with Heyman, he isn't getting over because he is completely uncharismatic and a general doofus. someone can't get you over for you, they give you a leg up but the rest of it is up to you.


You keep bringing up Axel, like this proves anything. Axel just started three months ago and this angle with Punk is his first meaningful feud with a top star, and even in this he has been booked extremely weak until this monday. 

In any case, he hasn't worked with Bryan yet. I can't imagine working with a hot babyface like Bryan wouldn't get him over the same way it got AJ over.


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> :hayden3 31 page thread about a weak promo by a girl who can't act


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

In the world of marks, if you have heat, it shouldn't be used to help get other people get to a new level, so I guess by that logic Cena should not have done the job at Summerslam and in fact should stay on top for another 10 yrs or so. And Axel should be the number one heel in this business because he's 'leeching' off of Heyman.

Also, I bumped a ADR zero reply topic as a test. Its now on page 2 with one reply from me. No one cares about that program with RVD and that hack is a legacy star who on history alone should generate interest. You're either bringing it in this business or you are not. Just saying.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


>


Thanks Dude, forgot how hot this Kiss actually was between them.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> :hayden3 31 page thread about a weak promo by a girl who can't act


How long did it take you to write and post that because the pages are in the 70s.


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

Rather than replying to any one post, I'm going to reply to you in general, Bossy. You say that AJ Lee is only over because of who she was paired with. Oh really? Then why isn't Curtis Axel over? Despite being paired with Paul Heyman, despite being IC Champion, despite going over guys like Wade Barrett, the fans just don't give a shit about him. Why isn't Alberto Del Rio over? Despite being paired with the tremendously over Ricardo Rodriguez, despite his multiple WWE and World Heavyweight Championship reigns, despite the gigantic push he got early on in his WWE tenure, the fans just don't give a shit about him. Please explain why that is. Explain the reason why they're not over yet AJ is. I mean, there must be a reason why she's over and they're not. Like you said, she has no talent and is only over because of who she was paired with. There must be a logical explanation for why they're not over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread proves how good the Diva divison could be if the WWE would just give the tiniest crap about it.
All it took was a great promo from AJ and we are actually caring about the Divas division, who would have thunk it.

Just bring up Paige and some other "divas" that can wrestle and make a stable against all the no talent pretty divas.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> This thread proves how good the Diva divison could be if the WWE would just give the tiniest crap about it.
> All it took was a great promo from AJ and we are actually caring about the Divas division, who would have thunk it.


:lol not really.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Quietus said:


> You keep bringing up Axel, like this proves anything. Axel just started three months ago and this angle with Punk is his first meaningful feud with a top star, and even in this he has been booked extremely weak until this monday.
> 
> In any case, he hasn't worked with Bryan yet. I can't imagine working with a hot babyface like Bryan wouldn't get him over the same way it got AJ over.


Look, i'm a Bryan mark myself but please stop insinuating that Bryan can get anyone over. its completely false. its a 50/50 job for anyone to get over and to sustain being over. ok, she isn't getting Punk level pops or anything but she gets more of a reaction than, say, Alberto Del Rio who has been pushed and pushed and pushed, put in programs with top stars, held the WWE Championship and (till recently) had a wickedly charismatic ring announcer and still remains un-over (be it heel or face) after what? how many years has it been?

you have to get yourself over in the long run. she put 100% into each small part she was given and it eventually started to pay dividends. 
when here t-shirt debuted it sold like crazy (pun unintended).


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> You missed my post with the toilet full of poop, it would have helped illustrate my point.
> 
> God, what am I doing with my life?


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

The Sane Psycho said:


> Rather than replying to any one post, I'm going to reply to you in general, Bossy. You say that AJ Lee is only over because of who she was paired with. Oh really? Then why isn't Curtis Axel over? Despite being paired with Paul Heyman, despite being IC Champion, despite going over guys like Wade Barrett, the fans just don't give a shit about him. Why isn't Alberto Del Rio over? Despite being paired with the tremendously over Ricardo Rodriguez, despite his multiple WWE and World Heavyweight Championship reigns, despite the gigantic push he got early on in his WWE tenure, the fans just don't give a shit about him. Please explain why that is. Explain the reason why they're not over yet AJ is. I mean, there must be a reason why she's over and they're not. Like you said, she has no talent and is only over because of who she was paired with. There must be a logical explanation for why they're not over.


When was the last time ADR/Axel were all over RAW like AJ was? At one point, AJ was so forced on RAW that she was getting that infamous x-pac heat, and yet WWE wouldn't take her off TV. Del Rio's push got cut off by WWE time and time again, he wins rumble and jobs to Edge. He wins WWE title and the next ppv NOC '11, he's tapping out to Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> wow, KO Bossy, are you implying that people get over partially down to how they are booked? you don't say. Of course she wasn't going to get a reaction on that abortion of an NXT season.
> 
> Did bryan give her a springboard? absolutely. is he the reason why she has remained over? absolutely not. that is all her doing. carrying feuds and putting on great matches. she has earned it herself.
> 
> Like I said about Curtis Axel, no matter how many programs he works with Heyman, he isn't getting over because he is completely uncharismatic and a general doofus. someone can't get you over for you, they give you a leg up but the rest of it is up to you.


AJ earned it? Please, tell me in detail exactly what she did to earn it. Because from my previous post, you missed the whole idea that after AJ and Bryan split so Bryan could move onto better things, they kept AJ attached to Bryan and GAVE HER HIS CATCHPHRASE so she could get over, then placed her as the focal point of the WWE title feud between Punk, Bryan and Kane. What did she do to earn being above the #1 title in the company? What did she do to earn a place at the side of one of the hottest stars in the company? Look pretty? Play tonsil hockey? Be the fantasy girl of many members of this site? NOTHING she did equated to the push she was given, and so I laugh when people say she earned it because she did no such thing.

How'd she remain over? Well, being the floosie attached to a ton of major feud for about a year was a pretty good way. The scandal with Cena, Raw GM, Punk/Bryan/Kane, Dolph's rise and eventual cash in, Bryan's heel turn, being the catalyst in Dolph's failure to recapture the World Title...NOW she's on her own and you people call her a great performer who is over because of her talent. She was gifted everything on a silver platter, she didn't earn any of it and at this point, if she was like Del Rio and not over, THAT I'd legit be surprised at. I am far from a Bryan mark, but I will say he's earned his current place because he stuck it out in the trenches, got over and has a ton of momentum. AJ was plucked from obscurity and just given this golden ticket to the top by being a passenger along all these big feuds where she was a major player. Did the audience like her because she was a great wrestler or character? Nope, and I've shown you videos that prove that. It took stealing a chant and being a whore to get reactions. Yeah, those are some A+ skills there. And she's still over now, which people constantly highlight. It MUST be because she's skilled, right? No, its because she got over on the backs of others before and she's riding that momentum now (like when she screwed Dolph over a month ago). 

Her "skills" have nothing to do with how she to to her position of popularity.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Quietus said:


> When was the last time ADR/Axel were all over RAW? At one point, AJ was so forced on RAW that she was getting that infamous x-pac heat, and yet WWE wouldn't take her off TV. Del Rio's push got cut off by WWE time after time and again, he wins rumble and jobs to Edge. He wins WWE title and the next ppv NOC '11, he's tapping out to Cena.


Del Rio is always on raw...like ALWAYS! hes my mandatory *** break cause you can guarantee he'll be on the show or every other show.

I can't believe you asked how many times do we see Del Rio...where have you been?!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Eddie Ray said:


> Look, i'm a Bryan mark myself but please stop insinuating that Bryan can get anyone over. its completely false. its a 50/50 job for anyone to get over and to sustain being over. ok, she isn't getting Punk level pops or anything but she gets more of a reaction than, say, Alberto Del Rio who has been pushed and pushed and pushed, put in programs with top stars, held the WWE Championship and (till recently) had a wickedly charismatic ring announcer and still remains un-over (be it heel or face) after what? how many years has it been?
> 
> you have to get yourself over in the long run. she put 100% into each small part she was given and it eventually started to pay dividends.
> when here t-shirt debuted it sold like crazy (pun unintended).


Uh, the Yes chants have gotten even people like Stephanie McMahon and Brad Maddox heat...that YES chant is probably the simplest way to get over in WWE today. Chant it, and so will the audience (or they'll chant NO, but its still a reaction). So...since Bryan started it, he can pretty well get anyone over.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah Del Rio's random midcard match on RAW equals AJ's push hogging the main event scene with top guys. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> AJ earned it? Please, tell me in detail exactly what she did to earn it. Because from my previous post, you missed the whole idea that after AJ and Bryan split so Bryan could move onto better things, they kept AJ attached to Bryan and GAVE HER HIS CATCHPHRASE so she could get over, then placed her as the focal point of the WWE title feud between Punk, Bryan and Kane. What did she do to earn being above the #1 title in the company? What did she do to earn a place at the side of one of the hottest stars in the company? Look pretty? Play tonsil hockey? Be the fantasy girl of many members of this site? NOTHING she did equated to the push she was given, and so I laugh when people say she earned it because she did no such thing.
> 
> How'd she remain over? Well, being the floosie attached to a ton of major feud for about a year was a pretty good way. The scandal with Cena, Raw GM, Punk/Bryan/Kane, Dolph's rise and eventual cash in, Bryan's heel turn, being the catalyst in Dolph's failure to recapture the World Title...NOW she's on her own and you people call her a great performer who is over because of her talent. She was gifted everything on a silver platter, she didn't earn any of it and at this point, if she was like Del Rio and not over, THAT I'd legit be surprised at. I am far from a Bryan mark, but I will say he's earned his current place because he stuck it out in the trenches, got over and has a ton of momentum. AJ was plucked from obscurity and just given this golden ticket to the top by being a passenger along all these big feuds where she was a major player. Did the audience like her because she was a great wrestler or character? Nope, and I've shown you videos that prove that. It took stealing a chant and being a whore to get reactions. Yeah, those are some A+ skills there. And she's still over now, which people constantly highlight. It MUST be because she's skilled, right? No, its because she got over on the backs of others before and she's riding that momentum now (like when she screwed Dolph over a month ago).
> 
> Her "skills" have nothing to do with how she to to her position of popularity.


AJ was over as hell when she was the GM. Was she using DBs catchprase when she was GM?

ANd AJ isnt the best female wrestler on the roster but she is better than 90% of them and she is better on the mic than all of them.

AJ deserves to be Divas champion over anyone on the current roster.

And this whole thing about oh AJ got for her actions by screwing over other people etc, that is how you get over.

Why do you think HHH and Orton have so much heat right now? Its because they screwed over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys are going in circles at this point, tbh.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> You guys are going in circles at this point, tbh.


tell me about it...gahh feeling dizzy...


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Everyones positions are established at this point so everyone will be arguing the same points over and over again .


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

The Sane Psycho said:


> Rather than replying to any one post, I'm going to reply to you in general, Bossy. You say that AJ Lee is only over because of who she was paired with. Oh really? Then why isn't Curtis Axel over? Despite being paired with Paul Heyman, despite being IC Champion, despite going over guys like Wade Barrett, the fans just don't give a shit about him. Why isn't Alberto Del Rio over? Despite being paired with the tremendously over Ricardo Rodriguez, despite his multiple WWE and World Heavyweight Championship reigns, despite the gigantic push he got early on in his WWE tenure, the fans just don't give a shit about him. Please explain why that is. Explain the reason why they're not over yet AJ is. I mean, there must be a reason why she's over and they're not. Like you said, she has no talent and is only over because of who she was paired with. There must be a logical explanation for why they're not over.


Bossy, I'm curious about what you think of this. I'm not trying to start anything, but I simply refuse to buy into the idea of someone getting over simply by leeching off of someone else's popularity or getting mega pushes. If that was the case, Del Rio and Axel would be two of the most over guys in the company.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

No other female was given AJ's push, so to say she is better than 90% is stupid.

Again, context, what we're discussing here is the hypocrisy in her promo. AJ being over is not a bad thing, its smart that she leeched off a super over Daneil Bryan but she can't act like she is superior to rest of the divas and call 'em out for working a reality show, total divas. 

Without Bryan, She wouldn't even be on RAW. Point blank.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll break this down.



The Sane Psycho said:


> Rather than replying to any one post, I'm going to reply to you in general, Bossy. You say that AJ Lee is only over because of who she was paired with. Oh really? Then why isn't Curtis Axel over? Despite being paired with Paul Heyman, despite being IC Champion, despite going over guys like Wade Barrett, the fans just don't give a shit about him.


Dude you can't be serious. Being IC champion means absolutely nothing today. Going over Wade Barrett? :lmao You say that like its an accomplishment. That guy jobbed to a RAZOR for god's sake. And where is it written that being with Heyman is an automatic heat magnet? Axel is just the middle man between Heyman and Punk and despite that he at least got SOME heat last night.



The Sane Psycho said:


> Why isn't Alberto Del Rio over? Despite being paired with the tremendously over Ricardo Rodriguez, despite his multiple WWE and World Heavyweight Championship reigns, despite the gigantic push he got early on in his WWE tenure, the fans just don't give a shit about him.


Well he hasn't been with Ricardo for like a month...and the reason people don't like Del Rio is because he's a boring fuck who speaks half of his lines in a language most people in North America don't speak, and thus can't understand. And you know what? ADR actually got SI chants, which are off shoots of the YES chants. Funny, Del Rio does his own copy of the YES chant and gets reactions, and AJ flat out steals them and gets reactions...its almost like they're guaranteed to get a reaction.



The Sane Psycho said:


> Please explain why that is. Explain the reason why they're not over yet AJ is. I mean, there must be a reason why she's over and they're not. Like you said, she has no talent and is only over because of who she was paired with. There must be a logical explanation for why they're not over.


Well if Del Rio and Axel were chicks with hot bodies that liked to strut around in revealing outfits, make out with other stars, plagiarize the chants of the most popular guy in the company and get over a year of booking in major angles and feuds of MALE wrestlers (despite being a woman), I'll bet they'd be more over, too.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Crusade said:


> Everyones positions are established at this point so everyone will be arguing the same points over and over again .


But I'm RIGHT god damn it! :vince3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I bet Bossy would have hated the Wrestlemania 5 angle. Just saying.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why the fuck do people care who got who over, the cream always rises to the top. Bryan could have ended up like Fandango with no momentum at all. If Bryan and AJ weren't good at what they do then they would be in Del Rio's position right now with people having no fucks to give.


----------



## The Sane Psycho (May 18, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I'll break this down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can to a degree see what you're saying. Yes, she did get over initially because of being paired with them and being put into such important storylines. In fact, during that time, I absolutely detested AJ. I felt the exact same way you do. I thought that she was leeching off of their popularity and being put into important storylines and a GM role without deserving it. However, I believe she has improved tremendously since then. I honestly believe with all my heart that she is over now based on her own merits and because of her own talents. She has improved on the mic, and I believe she is a great mic worker now. She's also decent in the ring. Her early push and insertion into important storylines and being paired with the top wrestlers is what got her over in the first place, but she remained over due to her talent. At least that's how I feel.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ was over as hell when she was the GM. Was she using DBs catchprase when she was GM?
> 
> ANd AJ isnt the best female wrestler on the roster but she is better than 90% of them and she is better on the mic than all of them.
> 
> ...


Uh...yeah, she used Bryan's catchphrases as GM all the time...its in a video I linked.

And she didn't screw people over to get over, she was anchored onto them and made an integral part of their feuds when she had no business being there. Difference.

Sure she deserves to be champion, but today, that means nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Why the fuck do people care who got who over, the cream always rises to the top. Bryan could have ended up like Fandango with no momentum at all. If Bryan and AJ weren't good at what they do then they would be in Del Rio's position right now with people having no fucks to give.


Daniel Bryan was buried at WM when he lost the WHC in 18 secs and he got more popular. That is because DB is a great talent.

The best talent are the ones who can get a reaction about of the fans and AJ can do that easily. That is why she is over.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Crusade said:


> Everyones positions are established at this point so everyone will be arguing the same points over and over again .


YES :yes YES

Paige 100 - here they go lol


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

> The best talent are the ones who can get a reaction about of the fans and AJ can do that easily. That is why she is over.


This shit makes no sense.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I bet Bossy would have hated the Wrestlemania 5 angle. Just saying.


Why? Just because I'm not a fan of insipid, time wasting garbage like the divas, that means I hate everything?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I see a lot of people arguing about AJ being over because she was paired with all the top guys, which is ridiculous. It takes a push from WWE to get someone over in the first place, the fans are not going to cheer for somebody because she's in a on-screen relationship with somebody, the fans do appreciate her talent, and they know she's worked her ass off to get the spot she's in today. WWE saw a lot of potential in AJ which is why she got this major push... No diva on that roster is as passionate and wants to succeed more than her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Uh...yeah, she used Bryan's catchphrases as GM all the time...its in a video I linked.
> 
> And she didn't screw people over to get over, she was anchored onto them and made an integral part of their feuds when she had no business being there. Difference.
> 
> Sure she deserves to be champion, but today, that means nothing.


So using your logic, DB only got over because of the YES YES YES and AJ only got over because she was paired with Daniel Bryan who got over because of the YES YES YES chant.


Yeah ok.

And I guess Austin only got over because he said Austin 3:16 said I just kicked your ass. REmember before the 3:16 mention Austin was not popular at all.

So using your logic Austin was only big because of the 3:16 thing.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan was buried at WM when he lost the WHC in 18 secs and he got more popular. That is because DB is a great talent.
> 
> The best talent are the ones who can get a reaction about of the fans and AJ can do that easily. That is why she is over.


Bryan wasn't buried at WM28. God, why do I have to keep pointing this out? 1 bad booking decision=/=burial. Come on, people.

And considering how much time they spent making other people's feuds suck to make AJ look good, she sure as hell better be over.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the fuck is everyone arguing about why she's over. What matters is that she's over. How she got over is irrelevant.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I see a lot of people arguing about AJ being over because she was paired with all the top guys, which is ridiculous. It takes a push from WWE to get someone over in the first place, the fans are not going to cheer for somebody because she's in a on-screen relationship with somebody, the fans do appreciate her talent, and they know she's worked her ass off to get the spot she's in today. WWE saw a lot of potential in AJ which is why she got this major push... No diva on that roster is as passionate and wants to succeed more than her.


You're damn right God :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan wasn't buried at WM28. God, why do I have to keep pointing this out? 1 bad booking decision=/=burial. Come on, people.
> 
> And considering how much time they spent making other people's feuds suck to make AJ look good, she sure as hell better be over.


The WWE TRIED to bury DB at WM, but it backfired and he got hot, so they had to go with a push.

If DB came out to crickets after that WM match, he would have been treated like Zack Ryder.


----------



## CantShootMeDown (Aug 28, 2013)

1/10 promo

Like some people had said, the only reason AJ got over was because of the over exposure she received being in the Bryan-Punk/Ziggler storylines. Had the Bellas been in men's storylines as much as AJ had been, they would've 20 times more over than AJ is now because they are better looking and can act better.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So using your logic, DB only got over because of the YES YES YES and AJ only got over because she was paired with Daniel Bryan who got over because of the YES YES YES chant.
> 
> 
> Yeah ok.
> ...


Bryan is primarily over because of the YES chant, coupled with being screwed at WM28, which got him fans support. That is correct. I already did a video proof thing in another thread, but Daniel Bryan the wrestler, no one cared about. And people weren't really into his initial heel run, either. Throw in a bad booking decision and a popular chant, and in weeks he was on the path to stardom. Watch videos, its plain as day. Now, he's still riding that popularity, as well as being the primary victim of the Corporation. Now he's getting popular beyond that.

And because AJ was paired with Bryan and leeched off of his popularity, SHE got popular. Easy concept.

Austin 3:16 was a jumping off point from which Austin then went on to do amazing things. That promo increased his stock hugely and got him noticed, which then allowed him to do other great stuff like the Bret feud, then feuding with Vince, etc. That first promo was still incredibly important.

Contrast that to AJ who got popular being a leeching tramp and since then has done nothing.

Shame on you for even bringing the true GOAT into this comparison. :austin


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CantShootMeDown said:


> Had the Bellas been in men's storylines as much as AJ had been, they would've 20 times more over than AJ is now because they are better looking and can act better.


























*ACT BETTER?* Really funny dude. It's just hilarious, because the Bella sucks, and they are only they because of John and Byran (mostly Cena)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> How long did it take you to write and post that because the pages are in the 70s.


dat 25 posts per page


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Bryan is primarily over because of the YES chant, coupled with being screwed at WM28, which got him fans support. That is correct. I already did a video proof thing in another thread, but Daniel Bryan the wrestler, no one cared about. And people weren't really into his initial heel run, either. Throw in a bad booking decision and a popular chant, and in weeks he was on the path to stardom. Watch videos, its plain as day. Now, he's still riding that popularity, as well as being the primary victim of the Corporation. Now he's getting popular beyond that.
> 
> And because AJ was paired with Bryan and leeched off of his popularity, SHE got popular. Easy concept.
> 
> ...



So why isnt the YES YES YES a jumping off point for Daniel Bryan? The YES YES YES has increased Daniel Bryans stock and people are now seeing the true talent that is Daniel Bryan.
And since the YES YES YES was not too long ago we have not seen how great Daniel Bryan will become but Austin had his Vince feud and now Daniel Bryan is getting his with HHH and probably the McMahons.

I just think its funny how hyprocrital you are saying the only reason DB got popular is the YES YES YES yet Austin didnt get popular by hte 3:16 it was his jumping off point.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

30+ pages of mindless bickering notwithstanding, it was a good promo. As far as diva quality is concerned, top notch. 

Don't see how it spinned into so much drivel.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> 30+ pages of mindless bickering notwithstanding, it was a good promo. As far as diva quality is concerned, top notch.
> 
> Don't see how it spinned into so much drivel.


I agree..

Kudos to AJ and whoever came up with the idea..

It got fans talking, and i'm sure people backstage...the fact you see all this reaction over that promo. Alot disagree,alot agree...I'm hoping the girls who disgree backstage will put their tweets where there mouth is...(or is it the other way? :argh: ). I want to see fire lit under asses to try and prove AJ wrong.

Though if given the chance I think the only ones who will step up would be Kaitlyn,Natalya. Thus AJ being right...

But then again WWE will put that Total Divas show over Divas storyline in a heartbeat. This is all to create more drama for the show, and bring in viewers..they'll prolly do it like Bad Girls Club and make AJ that one chick in each season who is the most hated one. :lol Thus the Divas championship will go to some chick on the show to draw more viewers.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Never thought I would see the day where a Divas promo would result in a 800+ comment thread.

For me, it was refreshing to see a diva cut a promo like that by stating everything that is wrong with most of the divas that are in the division today. It shows that WWE finally seems to be paying attention to the Divas Division, as we could see a change of tone in the divas roster soon, with most of the divas in NXT right now have a strong experience in professional wrestling, and not models who've never stepped foot in a wrestling ring before coming to the WWE. Right now, I would say, especially after that promo from last night, that AJ Lee is the best diva on the roster right now as her mic skills are way above the rest of the divas, and while she's not the best worker in the Divas Division, she's a pretty good worker. Last year,I thought her being heavily involved in the CM Punk and Daniel Bryan feud was the wrong place for her to be, and that she needed to be featured in the Divas Division more to help rebuild the division, and I'm glad that's what WWE is doing with her right now. The next step for the division to rebuild is to introduce the NXT Divas, like Paige, Emma, Summer Rae(after she's done with the Fandango thing), to the main roster, instead of Total Divas girls like Eva Marie and Jojo. 

I thought that the promo itself was good regardless of gender, and the promo itself seem to did its job, by stating that the divas today are too materialistic, and only portray themselves as models instead of wrestlers, and The Bella Twins seemed to be legitimately angry in the ring during the promo. They kind of reduced the quality of AJ Lee's promo by the way they acted in the ring, as they were just yelling some random shit that doesn't even refute _any_ points made in AJ Lee's promo. Despite that, I still enjoyed the promo, and I hope I see more quality like that not only from AJ Lee, but other divas as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Quietus said:


> This shit makes no sense.


Out of the fans not about.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> Calling someone who disagrees with you a troll? With Debating skills like that, you should be a lawyer


Look at your rep, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at your posts, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at the shit you have written and you can see why you deserve no proper debate.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow this Thread got even more Views + Comments then the Corporation Thread. FTW! :

Little AJ ist just amazing :$


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

CantShootMeDown said:


> 1/10 promo
> 
> Like some people had said, the only reason AJ got over was because of the over exposure she received being in the Bryan-Punk/Ziggler storylines. Had the Bellas been in men's storylines as much as AJ had been, they would've 20 times more over than AJ is now because they are better looking and can act better.


Every word in this post is wrong.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> *Look at your rep, now take a look at mine.* Now take a look at your posts, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at the shit you have written and you can see why you deserve no proper debate.


Good point, since you have more e-points than the entire internet.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Good point, since you have more e-points than the entire internet.


Have no idea what that means.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

IMO, Anyone can get over easily given the right material, the real challenges arises in trying to* stay over*. Anyone can be the flavor of the month (Zack Ryder, Fandango and etc), but not everyone can keep that train going for over a year. AJ may have leeched off of Byran during the initial stage of her WWE career, but AJ has been separated from Byran for more over a year. Surely one can't argue that she's has remained over this long due to Bryan and if one tries to argue such a point, then they surely have some sort of hidden agenda.


But nevertheless the promo was great. This is probably the most attention and TV time that the diva division has been getting since Laycool were around, which is good for them. But anyways AJ's promo was good, and I found myself actually enjoying it and agreeing with everything she had to say.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Have no idea what that means.


And that's a good thing. :troll


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Alright I'm confused about something here since we're still making the argument that AJ "leeched" off Daniel Bryan's popularity, why, despite not being involved in any way shape or form with Daniel for over a year now, is she still as popular as she is today? If she were only popular because of her affiliation with Bryan then her popularity should have gone away as soon as she stopped being involved with him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Arcade said:


> And that's a good thing. :troll


I can't tell if I'm being insulted or praised...I think you have won this battle...or alliance


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Every word in this post is wrong.


*
YES*, you're right :'D so hilarious his post.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

insanitydefined said:


> Alright I'm confused about something here since we're still making the argument that AJ "leeched" off Daniel Bryan's popularity, why, despite not being involved in any way shape or form with Daniel for over a year now, is she still as popular as she is today? If she were only popular because of her affiliation with Bryan then her popularity should have gone away as soon as she stopped being involved with him.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly. Which is why it doesn't make sense and the Bellas were just mad (probably in real life) when they said it well. Also the fact that WWE cut the cheers and chants from the promo replay on YT just shows how AJ is going to lose to whoever she is going to drop the title to. I'm hoping its Nattie who is the only one besides Naomi on TD that can wrestle.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

insanitydefined said:


> Alright I'm confused about something here since we're still making the argument that AJ "leeched" off Daniel Bryan's popularity, why, despite not being involved in any way shape or form with Daniel for over a year now, is she still as popular as she is today? If she were only popular because of her affiliation with Bryan then her popularity should have gone away as soon as she stopped being involved with him.


She is over in the female division. She is the only one of relevance which ofcourse happened because of Bryan. Who else is there in the female division for the casuals to care about? She is also the only one still getting pushed, many divas won the title before but no one ever had 15 mins promo segments with Stephanie on top of the hour slot.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> yes. towards the end of the promo you can tell she is in complete agreement with AJ's argument. she knows AJ doesn't really mean her at all, in fact they respect each other greatly.



That was easily one of the best parts of the whole thing. I kind of wish Naomi had the same reaction as Natalya.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Quietus said:


> She is over in the female division. She is the only one of relevance which ofcourse happened because of Bryan. Who else is there in the female division for the casuals to care about? She is also the only one still getting pushed, many divas won the title before but no one ever had 15 mins promo segments with Stephanie on top of the hour slot.


She hasn't been with Bryan for over a year. I can concede that Bryan sure as hell helped her in getting over but she REMAINED over on her own.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Did you not read my post? She's the only female of relevance on RAW, that's why she remained over. Bryan made it happen.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy crap, look at the buzz AJ's promo generated!


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Holy crap, look at the buzz AJ's promo generated!


Yes it's amazing


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Again, this is just the IWC reaction. There is no buzz in the real world.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You are a part of the IWC. Should let you know.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Quietus said:


> Again, this is just the IWC reaction. There is no buzz in the real world.


YouTube begs to differ. This isn't in the same stratosphere as other great promos, but this is the most popular promo surrounding the divas in years, and that's saying something. #DatAJLee


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

BURN!!!!


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Quietus said:


> Did you not read my post? She's the only female of relevance on RAW, that's why she remained over. Bryan made it happen.


You say that as if Bryan waved a magic wand and now shes insta-over for life. It takes talent to remain over ESPECIALLY as a Diva where many of them are just garbage on the mic and in the ring. 

Also, who gives a fuck how she got over. Shes over and remains over and we have 80+ page thread dedicated to one promo by her.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Would totally not be surprised to find out that SDR worked with AJ to develop this promo. I was hopeful that her arrival to the scene could result in some things like this and perhaps this is just the beginning.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I really wished AJ told those cunts to shut their face. That was just completely ratchet what the Bellas & Eva did. 

"Say it to our FACE!"
"I'm standing right here!"
"You're just scared!"
"'Cause you're jealous!"
"Bring it!"

Yeah, like that's gonna make AJ go down to the ring & fight seven other pissed off women on her own. UGH! But the bullshit aside, I loved the promo & the Chuck Taylor's line was my favorite out of it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

People on this forum overreact a lot. The promo was good but not even thread worthy.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

watts63 said:


> I really wished AJ told those cunts to shut their face. That was just completely ratchet what the Bellas & Eva did.
> 
> "Say it to our FACE!"
> "I'm standing right here!"
> ...


You're damn right dude! And I agree :


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Scripted or not, good for AJ! She might not be perfect but she is actually a real wrestling fan. I hate these fabricated "divas" who probably wouldn't know Bruno Sammartino from Hornswoggle. Get Paige up to the main roster. We need female wrestlers who actually like wrestling.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> You say that as if Bryan waved a magic wand and now shes insta-over for life.


Honestly, not far from truth. Without Bryan, she would have been saddled with a fart gimmick or even released from WWE by now. who knows! 



> It takes talent to remain over


No it doesn't when the rest of the division is completely and 100% irrelevant in comparison. 



> Also, who gives a fuck how she got over.


You should considering you're in a thread dedicated to that discussion. How she got over matters in the context of the promo.




> Shes over and remains over and we have 80+ page thread dedicated to one promo by her.


The controversial promo content? yes. Her? nah..


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> YouTube begs to differ.


I haven't seen the youtube video, how many views exactly did this get? Atleast should be a million to prove there is a buzz.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Quietus said:


> Honestly, not far from truth. Without Bryan, she would have been saddled with a fart gimmick or even released from WWE by now. who knows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, You don't know that. Thats the point of pairing wrestlers with each other. TO HELP THEM GET OVER. Why do you think Axel is when Heyman now? Lets say for arguments sake that Axel actually does get over after he parts with Heyman and becomes a multiple time WWE Champ after 5 years and is just stupid over. Would it be fair to say that hes over only because of Heyman after 5 years? Thats my point. And if the Diva's division is so irrelevant than why isn't AJ herself? And the thread isn't dedicated to how she got over. It wasn't even discussed until the BellaCunts brought it up in a tweet.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Quietus said:


> I haven't seen the youtube video, how many views exactly did this get? Atleast should be a million to prove there is a buzz.


Lmao, i just watched the youtube video and it only has 13k views. Stop overreacting, its just the divas division after all.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Total Divas is a good show.

But that's about it. It's an actual reality show. They're not actually good wrestlers. AJ isn't the greatest female wrestler by far but still, she can wrestle. Aside from Nattie, none of those women can even hit the ropes right.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

One of the best promos of the year.

The Bellas trying to no-sell the promo only made it stronger. Because they and Eva looked like clueless morons who didn't get that they were being carved to pieces. The crowd reaction only furthered this impression.

Another great thing about the promo was that I think it came early in the second hour. As in, we're no longer getting the farce of the Bellas shoved down our throat in the third hour. It only made what AJ was saying that much more stinging with truth. As in, the Bellas aren't sh*t. And that's why they're no longer in the third hour, where they never should have been.

Brilliant all around. One of those promos you knew was great when you heard it and you knew everyone else would be reacting to it, also.

Best part of the show, for me.

The divas division is in disarray. AJ is by far the best thing there, and it was about time she laid down the law. And did she ever.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao, i just watched the youtube video and it only has 13k views. Stop overreacting, its just the divas division after all.


Probably best to compare WWE's videos.










AJ's #pipebombshell has more than 3x the views as the Heyman/Punk segment, even with the Natalya vs. Brie title on the video.
So no, let people react. It's worth talking about.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> No, You don't know that. Thats the point of pairing wrestlers with each other. TO HELP THEM GET OVER.


Have already gone over this before. 



Quietus said:


> No one said AJ is not a star and that she hasn't had success. What we're discussing here is, her hypocritical promo putting down Nattie and bellas for working TOTAL divas on E! and the notion that somehow makes her superior to them. She acts like all hard work and talent that got her success in WWE which is obviously not the case. Bryan and his super overness was her only ticket to success.
> 
> In regards to innocent girl being bullied angle, any diva with a cute look could have been put in that angle in that position.



Again, I have no problem with AJ being over. But the fact is she wasn't capable of getting over until Daniel Bryan happened. If it didn't, she would be as irrelevant as Nattie and "bellacunts". Certainly not a star.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Lmao, i just watched the youtube video and it only has 13k views. Stop overreacting, its just the divas division after all.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF0CB8E7B4C77DB61

Most watched clip from RAW, funny enough.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

LOL 40k views. Face it, there is no real world buzz, just the internet community. TNA's August #1 warning got 10 times the views in two days.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Quietus said:


> LOL 40k views. Face it, there is no real world buzz, just the internet community. TNA's August #1 warning got 10 times the views in two days.


Using your inane logic nothing on RAW creates a real world buzz due to youtube viewcounts. 

I don't care if you don't like the promo or AJ, but your entire argument has nothing to stand on.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are comparing youtube views like it somehow proves anything anyone is saying. :ti


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Well then, I guess TNA > Punk, DB, everyone in the WWE.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Quietus said:


> Have already gone over this before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and?? So? She is not over right now after a year of being apart from DB because of him. Thats ludicrous. You don't think she's worked hard even with DB or Ziggler? She's always made the best of what she was given and made a success out of it. The point of the promo is that she worked hard WITHIN the wrestling world while others politiked and slept their way to the top.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Quietus said:


> LOL 40k views. Face it, there is no real world buzz, just the internet community. TNA's August #1 warning got 10 times the views in two days.


Nothing in WWE has any "real world buzz". Do you actually think Bryan vs Cooperation is a popular discussion topic in America right now? lol. You're grasping at straws.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Point is, idiots, there was momentum with TNA's angle. AJ LEE and her little promo has failed to create any amount of buzz beyond the internet community.

Besides, I wasn't the one who brought up youtube anyway.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Quietus said:


> Point is, idiots, there was momentum with TNA's angle. AJ LEE and her little promo has failed to create any amount of buzz beyond the internet community.
> 
> Besides, I wasn't the one who brought up youtube anyway.


The real world doesn't even know TNA exists. True story.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heck, Ziggler won his feud with Big E/AJ and he's dead in the water. Fans either can about you or they don't.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

why were the bellas yelling and shouting the entire time during the promo? seems like they were intentionally trying to ruin her moment or get her to mess up her lines so she doesnt outshine them.. its not just a case of playing heels, I sense some professional jealousy there.

They didnt add to the segment at all and almost seemed unprofessional like they were trying to make it harder for people to hear what AJ was saying by yelling over her promo. imagine if HHH & others were in the ring shouting things the entire time during Punk's pipebomb?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> Nothing in WWE has any "real world buzz". Do you actually think Bryan vs Cooperation is a popular discussion topic in America right now? lol. You're grasping at straws.


Pretty much this. It's just better to face things even if they sound shitty lol
The sooner people accept the reality that we are really the only people of much intellect that care much about wrestling anymore, the sooner we can all realize it's all in good fun. 

btw thought the idea of dropping a divas pipebomb was cute. AJ did it perfect too. Better mic skills than I've been conditioned to believe that divas have.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

For TNA's level of popularity, which is well below WWE, August #1 was huge. AJ Lee's promo happened in WWE, should have gotten much bigger reaction than just some Internet marks arguing.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

AJ has really been coming into her own lately. I thought her pre-SummerSlam video promo was gold.






Whatever you think about her, it's clear she has real talent. She's good, very good. Much better than any other active diva. 

I actually like Natty a lot, but her character is just a lot different than AJ's. So I can't really compare the two.

Eva Marie, maybe she can get there one day. The Bellas are a joke. I don't dislike them personally but to pretend that they are your top diva talent is an insult to the audience's intelligence. They're not even close to AJ's level and never could be, as characters/actors/performers.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> So why isnt the YES YES YES a jumping off point for Daniel Bryan? The YES YES YES has increased Daniel Bryans stock and people are now seeing the true talent that is Daniel Bryan.
> And since the YES YES YES was not too long ago we have not seen how great Daniel Bryan will become but Austin had his Vince feud and now Daniel Bryan is getting his with HHH and probably the McMahons.
> 
> I just think its funny how hyprocrital you are saying the only reason DB got popular is the YES YES YES yet Austin didnt get popular by hte 3:16 it was his jumping off point.


Because until beating Cena at Summerslam and starting this Corporation angle, Bryan did nothing of note for like...a year and a half, whereas Austin it was about 5 months before he had his match with Bret at Survivor Series 1996. Bryan has now moved on past that (sorta) to the next big thing in his career, but in between the YES chants the Raw after WM 28 and Summerslam this year, Bryan just kinda muddled around. The gap between those two big points in his career was huge, whereas Austin's were more frequent in comparison.

Though I have to personally question people seeing the true talent in Bryan when they try to make him into another cheesy WWE babyface, but that's another argument.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Heck, Ziggler won his feud with Big E/AJ and he's dead in the water. Fans either can about you or they don't.


It wasn't main event. hell it wasn't even mid-card really and it was horrible. Not comparable to AJ's push in any case. 



Ungratefulness said:


> Nothing in WWE has any "real world buzz". Do you actually think Bryan vs Cooperation is a popular discussion topic in America right now? lol. You're grasping at straws.


Bryan vs Corporation will be huge when its the peak. Every week is not going to be big, before this, summerslam heel turns and title change got over huge to the mainstream fans. I remember someone uploaded entire Cena vs Bryan match on yt which had over 1.3m views and got taken down by WWE copyright within a day. But AJ's promo was one time deal and it failed to get that kinda reaction.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I truly feel bad for people calling AJ a great and talented actress. I swear 90% of you didn't watch that Cena scandal shit last fall.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I truly feel bad for people calling AJ a great and talented actress. I swear 90% of you didn't watch that Cena scandal shit last fall.


Saw that, too.

AJ is like DeNiro and the Bellas are like 12-year-olds taking their first acting class. There's a chasm between their abilities.

AJ might not be great, but comparatively she's so far ahead of the rest of the divas it makes her seem even greater.

I personally think she's great. She has "it." But the scarcity of talent among the other divas certainly helps her own ability stand out more.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That moment when AJ dropped the mic like a fucking boss....

:clap


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Quietus said:


> Point is, idiots, there was momentum with TNA's angle. AJ LEE and her little promo has failed to create any amount of buzz beyond the internet community.
> 
> Besides, I wasn't the one who brought up youtube anyway.


This thread really isn't about her promo anymore. And to address your point of the August first warning generating a buzz, while that's true that it did it was less of a "zomg this is awesome I wonder who it's going to be?" and more of a "gee, I wonder how badly TNA can screw this one up?" type of buzz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Great stuff. :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Barry_O said:


> Saw that, too.
> 
> AJ is like DeNiro and the Bellas are like 12-year-olds taking their first acting class. There's a chasm between their abilities.
> 
> ...


The shiniest turd of all is still a turd.

If the Bellas are like 12 year olds taking their first acting class, AJ is like that wooden actress from Twilight...whatever her name is. Calling her De Niro is just...so wrong.

Though I'll agree, she has it. Just throw an "sh" in front of that "it" and we're golden.


Yeah, I'm proud of myself for that one. I got it from the GOAT. :austin


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TNA? Ummm, I'm pretty sure Total Divas is outdrawing that little show and the only buzz I hear about TNA is how WWE has blacklisted their talent


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I like the character AJ has developed. She is great on the mic and her psycho act cracks me up. She is entertaining


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Leave TNA out of this. Last thing we want in this sub-par thread is WWE/TNA talk.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

What AJ said was great and for the most part true.. but really AJ is in that same group. She had of have sucked up to someone to be in a program around Cena, Punk, Bryan and Kane. AJ isn't great, but shes still better than watching The Bellas and the Funkadactyls. I laugh when Cameron Lynn or whatever her name is now acted all tough when she can't wrestle.. at least not well.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> The shiniest turd of all is still a turd.
> 
> If the Bellas are like 12 year olds taking their first acting class, AJ is like that wooden actress from Twilight...whatever her name is. Calling her De Niro is just...so wrong.
> 
> ...


You're just wrong. There's not really a better way to say it. But we're all entitled to our opinions.

AJ has commitment to her character and she will go all out to sell it. So if she is supposed to act crazy, she goes all-in crazy. Some performers, or actors, either won't do that or aren't capable of doing that.

Brad Pitt is a good example. He looks good, but he has little range and just doesn't have the emotional depth to play certain characters well. It always seems like he's afraid he won't look cool if he gets more into the character. Cena is also like this.

AJ isn't like that at all. Which is why "wooden" is about as far away from an accurate description of her as I could think of. "Over the top", I could see that. "Wooden?" No.

I don't know what else to tell you. As I just put in another thread, I'm 41 years old and have been watching wrestling for about 30 years now. I've seen a lot of divas. AJ has "it," and no one else on the divas roster is even close. Her promo put a lot of male workers on the roster to shame.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Calm down, Barry. Just calm down bro. :ti


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

A$AP said:


> Calm down, Barry. Just calm down bro. :ti


In honor of AJ, I just have to call it like I see it.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't even know why this happened, but I actually slowed down my tivo as I was fast forwarding right to the beginning part where AJ came out.

I have fast forwarded through every diva segment since probably around 2007 aside from the bits where AJ was involved with other men.

Definitely gotta give her props on that speech. Best thing I have seen a diva do ever.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

everyone is acting like aj said the bellas are only back cause they're fucking cena and bryan. that would be the only thing she could possibly say to warrant the amount of posts and views this thread has received. calling it a pipebomb alone is just laughable.

it was good, but i came on here first before seeing it and was lead to believe i was going to see some legendary oh no she didn't stuff. instead, it was just some pretty good for a diva type stuff, but nothing great. blown way out of proportion.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I truly feel bad for people calling AJ a great and talented actress. I swear 90% of you didn't watch that Cena scandal shit last fall.


If you feel bad for people liking a promo on a fake dramatic show that is wrestling that is meant for entertainment purposes than the real person I feel bad for you is you.

"It's still real to me dammit!!!"


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Why are people crying about this, she only buried women that don't matter










Oh and Tyson Kidd :troll


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Fast forward through Diva segments? They're some real undercover homosexuls around here. Unbelievable.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

Berried. Or when its Divas is it Cherried? Anywho completely epic promo. Like JBL said, "sounds like crazy is telling some truth".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> I truly feel bad for people calling AJ a great and talented actress. I swear 90% of you didn't watch that Cena scandal shit last fall.


AJ has come a long way since last fall. She has improved a lot in her acting. She is by far the most believable diva on the roster, and she can even cut a better promo than a good number of the males in the WWE.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Korvin said:


> What AJ said was great and for the most part true.. but really AJ is in that same group. She had of have sucked up to someone to be in a program around Cena, Punk, Bryan and Kane. AJ isn't great, but shes still better than watching The Bellas and the Funkadactyls. I laugh when Cameron Lynn or whatever her name is now acted all tough when she can't wrestle.. at least not well.


She had to? Prove it. Stop talking in what ifs..these chidren sound crazy. Let's just say this...while youre whining on a forum, she's getting it done. Put CM Punk in the background and everything during his title reign.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> How long did it take you to write and post that because the pages are in the 70s.


He has the forums configured to show 25 posts per page, as opposed to 15 or whatever the default is.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

So AJ is jealouse because she isnt in total divas or whats the point of that promo? seriously i saw that live and i tought it was just another diva segment. Nothing special.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Quietus said:


> Again, this is just the IWC reaction. There is no buzz in the real world.


WWE rarely buzzes out in the real world...

Unless it involves The Rock or Wrestlemania season.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> The shiniest turd of all is still a turd.
> 
> If the Bellas are like 12 year olds taking their first acting class, AJ is like that wooden actress from Twilight...whatever her name is. Calling her De Niro is just...so wrong.
> 
> ...


Before you looked pretty bad but now you're starting to look pathetic.



sunnysidee said:


> If you feel bad for people liking a promo on a fake dramatic show that is wrestling that is meant for entertainment purposes than the real person I feel bad for you is you.
> 
> "It's still real to me dammit!!!"


:lol Excellent post.



Nimbus said:


> People on this forum overreact a lot. The promo was good but not even thread worthy.


It wasn't "thread-worthy" but it got over 800 posts? Nice.



Quietus said:


> Point is, idiots, there was momentum with TNA's angle. AJ LEE and her little promo has failed to create any amount of buzz beyond the internet community.
> 
> Besides, I wasn't the one who brought up youtube anyway.


Are you comparing an entire wrestling brand to one diva's 3 minute promo? Some of you are pitifully desperate if you're grasping at straws this thin now. 

Oh and by the by, yes you were the one who "brought up youtube" as evidenced by this unbelievably idiotic quote:



Quietus said:


> I haven't seen the youtube video, how many views exactly did this get? Atleast should be a million to prove there is a buzz.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Using your inane logic nothing on RAW creates a real world buzz due to youtube viewcounts.
> 
> I don't care if you don't like the promo or AJ, but your entire argument has nothing to stand on.


This..

:lol

WTF is that guy talking about?

By buzz people obviously mean on the forum, and in general buzz among WWE fans.

You idiots having to keep mentioning "real world" buzz are just making yourselves look like fools. Who in here once said this promo created "real world" buzz?

:StephenA

A diva who is apparently overrated and only in her posistion because of Bryan sure has seemed to get the WWE fans talking. More people online seem to be talking about her promo than Bryan,Corporation,Punk/Heyman.

I don't see how people says she leeched on Bryan...did she beg WWE to have her work with Bryan and that he would become the most over guy in the company? :lol

I cringe everytime I watch the promo..The Bellas truly are awful cunts...the flat chested one got legit angry :lmao They pretty much proved AJ's point. Those chicks don't care about selling the promo, they got stung by words and proceeded to act like pre-teens.

"Say it to our FAACE!" .

They tried to de-rail her promo...and WWE will let it slide smh.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Look at your rep, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at your posts, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at the shit you have written and you can see why you deserve no proper debate.


Is this supposed to be your A game or are you just holding back because you have more rep points then me? :| If not, this must really be embarrassing for you.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> So AJ is jealouse because she isnt in total divas or whats the point of that promo? seriously i saw that live and i tought it was just another diva segment. Nothing special.


It was a message to the divas to tell them to step up their game. I'm sure it's tough for AJ to carry the divas division on her back.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

People bitching about the Bellas talking over AJ's promo, y'all do realize that wrestlers do that all the time, it just so happens that 95 percent of the time the mic people are smart enough to concentrate on the people giving the promo as opposed to the background noise. 

Over the course of a year AJ's been paired with Bryan, Punk, Kane, Cena , and Ziggler. I'm sure that there's some wrestling historian that could tell me any other diva that's gotten such a push to be paired with such a combination of past present and future stars. That seems like they've been trying really hard to get her over.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Look at your rep, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at your posts, now take a look at mine. Now take a look at the shit you have written and you can see why you deserve no proper debate.


I can also make several accounts on here and rep myself...It isnt that hard, but I don´t because rep points isnt all the world for me.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome promo, AJ is a god


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:clap AJ Lee putting bitches in place. I love it.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I really hope people don't start licking AJ's ass after this one promo...


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

H.I.M. said:


> I really hope people don't start licking AJ's ass after this one promo...


Many of us have been on the AJ Lee bandwagon long before this. She's been one of my favorite performers in WWE for over a year now.

And I'd gladly lick her ass... :yum:


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> I really hope people don't start licking AJ's ass after this one promo...


Even if they do, Nothing wrong with that. SHE IS AMAZING. I was her fan before and i will her fan till eternity. 

She is a complete package

Beauty, Skills, Champion, Excellent Mic Work.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

KO Bossy said:


> Though I'll agree, she has it. Just throw an "sh" in front of that "it" and we're golden.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm proud of myself for that one. I got it from the GOAT. :austin


OOOHH SHIIITTT 

yall can't hang with Bossy and that's reality. :avit:


----------



## ChicagoMadePUNK (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone else think wwe could use this to possibly turn her face?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The AJ promo was definley good. Not only did she adressed the probelm with the Divas division today. She single handedly opened doors full of oppurtunities to gain. She got people talking about it obviously. Just look at the pages here. This is the perfect time to make the division credible agian. There are good women on NXT who can benefitt from this.

If done right, we may be able to get divas who are on par with, Trish Stautus Gail Kim, Lita, Jackie, etc etc

All it took was Aj's promo, imo.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

Aj proved she is on another level then the rest of the divas she is carrying the divas division.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

AJ schooled those bitches


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

That promo was the best thing I have seen from the Divas in years.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great promo it would have been perfect if only the bella's would have shut up and let her talk. Eva Marie's acting was god awful she's good to look at but seems a bit thick.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Punk Fan said:


> Great promo it would have been perfect if only the bella's would have shut up and let her talk. Eva Marie's acting was god awful she's good to look at but seems a bit thick.


The Bellas were being more ghetto then The Funkadactyls :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> The Bellas were being more ghetto then The Funkadactyls :lol


 I feel for Jojo or what ever her name is she didn't even do anything lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

The Bella's yelling didn't affect the promo for me. I just block them out. Watching it the second time however, I noticed how bad it really was.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The One said:


> The Bella's yelling didn't affect the promo for me. I just block them out. Watching it the second time however, I noticed how bad it really was.


 Why did they keep cutting back to them?...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Punk Fan said:


> I feel for Jojo or what ever her name is she didn't even do anything lol


That's because she can't do anything, she is useless right now.

Why do you think she has done everything but wrestle? :


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Punk Fan said:


> Why did they keep cutting back to them?...


Yeah, that didn't achieve anything at all. It just made the Bellas look bad and was very distracting.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

I saw the first TD! because I didn't have a reason to turn off USA.

They actually managed to make Eva look MORE like a cheap street corner whore :clap BA★


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The way WWE edited the video they posted of this makes me think that they are planning on keeping AJ a heel.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> I really hope people don't start licking AJ's ass after this one promo...


They already do


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Maple Leaf Muscle said:


> That's because she can't do anything, she is useless right now.
> 
> Why do you think she has done everything but wrestle? :


Because she's new and there's a hierarchy even amongst the divas.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

The promo was good, because AJ is good. It also sets up 6 girls to possibly go up against AJ so that is good for the divas division. Probably a bella will win the title but whatever, AJ is killing it as she has been for the last year so she deserves the spotlight.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

723SuperBlizzard said:


> The promo was good, because AJ is good. *It also sets up 6 girls to possibly go up against AJ *so that is good for the divas division. Probably a bella will win the title but whatever, AJ is killing it as she has been for the last year so she deserves the spotlight.


Oh please god not 6. If they give Eva Marie the title, I will stop watching WWE all together.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Oscirus said:


> Because she's new and there's a hierarchy even amongst the divas.


I give her a year before she quits or gets released.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

723SuperBlizzard said:


> The promo was good, because AJ is good. It also sets up 6 girls to possibly go up against AJ so that is good for the divas division. Probably a bella will win the title but whatever, AJ is killing it as she has been for the last year so she deserves the spotlight.


I would think Natalya would win the title if any of them. Natalya and AJ can have a great program together


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I would think Natalya would win the title if any of them. Natalya and AJ can have a great program together


I think it would end up a lot like the feud with Kaitlyn tbh. AJ having to carry the feud on the mic, & then all the announcers acting like AJ has no chance of winning.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

Randumo24 said:


> Oh please god not 6. If they give Eva Marie the title, I will stop watching WWE all together.


Well obviously that wont happen but seeing her tap in 2 minutes to the octopus lock will be sufficient.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

723SuperBlizzard said:


> Well obviously that wont happen but seeing her tap in 2 minutes to the octopus lock will be sufficient.


Well, they say Dolph could have a good match with a steel chair. If Eva gets a title shot, we're going to find out if AJ can have a good match with a wooden one.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

They're actually using Total Divas like I wanted them too :mark:


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

CLAPCLAPCLAP THANK YOU AJ CLAPCLAPCLAP.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I would think Natalya would win the title if any of them. Natalya and AJ can have a great program together


You're right. From all the Divas Roster, only AJ could carry the Title or Natalya, because she doesn't sucks like The Bellas or Eva Marie lol. So if AJ loses the Title it should go to Natalya, but don't even won't that she loses her Title. :


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The smart thing for WWE to do would be to keep AJ as champion. If they actually intend to build back up the diva's divsion, giving it to one of the cast of TD would be a dumb move. WWE doesn't always do the smart thing though.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> The smart thing for WWE to do would be to keep AJ as champion. If they actually intend to build back up the diva's divsion, giving it to one of the cast of TD would be a dumb move. WWE doesn't always do the smart thing though.


Yes they should, but they care about money, and Total E will get more views wit this AJ story and mostly if one of them wins the Title it will be huge drama etc , just hilarious. It's sad for AJ if this really happens, she is just talented. 
And because of Total E (Money, Drama, Divas Title), some one.. would.. bury.. her :HHH2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I really hope Natalya is the one to step up and challenge AJ for the title in the long run but its most likely going to be a Bella. I'd feel sick if one of those talentless twats took the title off AJ. But at the same time, I wouldn't put it past WWE.

This has almost 1000 posts, dayum.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Yes they should, but they care about money, and Total E will get more views wit this AJ story and mostly if one of them wins the Title it will be huge drama etc , just hilarious. It's sad for AJ if this really happens, she is just talented.
> And because of Total E (Money, Drama, Divas Title), some one.. would.. bury.. her :HHH2


That's the short sighted view I hope WWE doesn't take. AJ is clearly the best diva in the company, and there is talent in the minors(NXT) to build back up an actually good diva's division. In the long run, that would make more money for the WWE. 

It's already too much seeing the crap talent of the TD cast on their own show. Wasting time on them in matches in WWE shows is terrible. Other than Natalya & Naomi, they are all terrible in the ring and care more about fame than wrestling. The problem with Naomi & Natalya is the complete lack of mic skills. 

Building up a division to the levels it used to be at requires multiple women with talent in both areas. The problem right now is that AJ is the only one on the current WWE roster that fits that category. She can only carry the division for so long, and she can only stay heel so long with the roster as it is. The WWE Universe is starting to take notice that she's the best, and it's hard to continually boo someone when they are so much better than everyone they are going up against.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> That's the short sighted view I hope WWE doesn't take. AJ is clearly the best diva in the company, and there is talent in the minors(NXT) to build back up an actually good diva's division. In the long run, that would make more money for the WWE.
> 
> It's already too much seeing the crap talent of the TD cast on their own show. Wasting time on them in matches in WWE shows is terrible. Other than Natalya & Naomi, they are all terrible in the ring and care more about fame than wrestling. The problem with Naomi & Natalya is the complete lack of mic skills.
> 
> Building up a division to the levels it used to be at requires multiple women with talent in both areas. The problem right now is that AJ is the only one on the current WWE roster that fits that category. She can only carry the division for so long, and she can only stay heel so long with the roster as it is. The WWE Universe is starting to take notice that she's the best, and it's hard to continually boo someone when they are so much better than everyone they are going up against.


Yes it would be sad. Yes she is :mark: , the divas division is, because of here a life. I know, but also for Total E, but I want to see AJ as Champion, hope that at NOC AJ will be still Champion :

I know, their "little" fame :lol I guess I saw that on E I think. 

You're damn right, they need more Divas with talent, the Divas they have are shit wie Bellas etc , they are shit at Ring, but Natalya is also good in the ring. Yes she is the best and people will cheer for her, because nobody cheers for Bellas, Eva or the rest, maybe a little bit.


----------



## South Paw (Aug 18, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Why is this thread worthy??
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol you were so wrong about this thread... bet ya feel real clever now. People need to stop voicing their silly opinions on threads. If people want to discuss things then stay out of it if you're not interested.

Now back on topic... I agree! Wow! That was amazing. All the divas were going crazy. I think it was a great segment and probably the best divas segment ever!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

Sadly, the only way this can end is with one of the TD proving they're just as "insert whatever here" as AJ and taking the title off of her. If WWE is feeling merciful it'll be Nattie or Naomi but deep down we all know it's going to be one of the Bella twins.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> *It's already too much seeing the crap talent of the TD cast on their own show. Wasting time on them in matches in WWE shows is terrible. Other than Natalya & Naomi, they are all terrible in the ring and care more about fame than wrestling. The problem with Naomi & Natalya is the complete lack of mic skills. *


That's funny people are like " Hey, it's nice for some but i don't want to see the others ". Toatl Divas is perfect for Natalya, that show can make her the next babyface but people just cry because we see the Bellas. Who cares ? You finally have what everybody have been waiting for. I mean, why would anyone be against a show that bring mainstream and attention to the Diva's division, especially when it doesn't pollute the big storyline ? Don't like it, just don't watch it... So, you want the focus to be on the Divas and then, you're not happy because the focus isn't only on the wrestlers, try to make up your mind...


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

All of this good, but AJ had a good feud going with Kaitlyn and Layla had turned heel. So is that angle gone or will they continue it?
Also, CM Punk shoot was better because it was more important(he was speaking up against Cena, the face and she was just burying nobodies really), but there isn't that much of a difference between the two in emoting and delivery.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> I think Natalya just did a pretty hard shoot on AJ:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/natalya-d...s-words-wwecom-exclusive-aug-26-2013-26144233
> 
> She just broke kayfabe in a promo against AJ. Looks like she took the comment about her husband personal and brought up actual personal things about AJ.


Shit, I just saw this. I hope this is an indication that Natalya is getting the shot and not one of the Bellas.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

It wasnt _that_ good.

As The Rock once said, breaking the fourth wall i.e. kayfabe is the cheapest form of getting a reaction from the crowd. If everyone was allowed to use real life content as a basis for their promo's there would be weekly "pipe bombs". 

Fucking stupid term anyway.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Crusade said:


> Shit, I just saw this. I hope this is an indication that Natalya is getting the shot and not one of the Bellas.


It was an good shoot to AJ *For the Storyline*. I think that this or next week, Total Divas will have a #1 Contenders Match and Natalya will win. :

AJ vs Natalya @Night of Champions.

Bring it :HHH2


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

BIGFOOT said:


> It wasnt _that_ good.
> 
> As The Rock once said, breaking the fourth wall i.e. kayfabe is the cheapest form of getting a reaction from the crowd. If everyone was allowed to use real life content as a basis for their promo's there would be weekly "pipe bombs".
> 
> Fucking stupid term anyway.


AJ didn't break kayfabe but the idiot Bellas did when they said she was "paired up *by WWE* with all the top guys".


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> The smart thing for WWE to do would be to keep AJ as champion. If they actually intend to build back up the diva's divsion, giving it to one of the cast of TD would be a dumb move. WWE doesn't always do the smart thing though.


Agreed. If anyone has the right to break Maryse's record for longest Divas Championship reign, it's AJ. She's the most over popular and over diva in years, a damn good worker, a very good talker and actress (IN MY VIEW) and in terms of merchandise and fan recognition, as close to the total package that they have for the Divas Division (which isn't much, I'll admit, but it's still something).

AJ is without a doubt the true face of the division, no matter how many times the Bella Twats try to massage their own egos into believing that it's them. Beth SHOULD HAVE been allowed to break the record, but unfortunately, it didn't happen. I think now you have the perfect opportunity, and the perfect person, to do it with this time.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

BIGFOOT said:


> As The Rock once said, breaking the fourth wall i.e. kayfabe is the cheapest form of getting a reaction from the crowd.


Cutting a promo entirely made up of the same old catchphrases isn't cheap though. LolRock.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

- Me when AJ said 'sucking'.

Maybe breaking kayfabe is a cheap way of getting reaction, but it sure is effective.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

AJ didn't break kayfabe in her promo.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Woah! talk about hitting it out the park with a segment and getting people talking :vince

Was a brilliant promo from AJ, she's had brilliant delivery for a while though, I mean check out her stuff with Kaitlyn on Smackdown in the past 2 months. 

definitely get a 'CM Punk of the Divas' vibe with her.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The fact that there are "knowledgeable" wrestling fans on here questioning whether or not there's real heat between AJ and the rest of the divas means that the WWE is doing something right.

And to be perfectly honest I never really thought much of AJ but she had me full attention during that segment. Great stuff. Kinda shocked that they let her just bury their own entire reality show like that.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

A thousand posts in 2 days for a Divas segment.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

I thought about it last night and there is absolutely only one way that this can work for all parties involved. Let us assume that WWE will not promote anybody from NXT.

First, at Night of Champions, one of the Total Divas, preferably Brie Bella, gets a title shot at AJ. AJ drops the title, but not cleanly - some mystery woman interferes in the crowd and knocks out AJ during the match, leading her opponent to get the dirty pinfall. Scenario completely works if said opponent is Brie Bella, since she and Daniel Bryan are actually a thing, and the show will be able to use that to their advertising advantage.

At Battleground, AJ gets a rematch. Again, she loses, and again, by interference. Reveal that mystery woman to be Kaitlyn (y'know, since they have beef with each other). In that case, AJ loses her rematch clause, and the cast of Total Divas can go back to their useless ways with swimsuit matches and stuff, just to keep this Total Divas thing going.

For the next three weeks, AJ renters a program with Kaitlyn, while the cast of Total Divas do their thing. Have the Total Divas look completely useless and not worthwhile by putting them into some silly gimmick matches, like some sort of swimsuit battle royal or something. Make them all look like they would prefer to be models or actress or something and make them look completely weak in the ring. Meanwhile, Kaitlyn challenges AJ to the most unglamarous match possible - inside Hell in a Cell, to which AJ would accept. (Also works if it's AJ challenging Kaitlyn). Have those two actually have a good match (and actually use the cell), to make both of them look strong, and have them resolve their own issues inside the cell. This way, they can make the cast of Total Divas (of which one of them is Divas Champion) to look like a complete joke.

End this charade at Survivor Series, where the Chickbusters (AJ & Kaitlyn) take on the entire cast of Total Divas in a handicap Surivor Series elimination match for the Divas Championship (Champion is the one with the pinfall). Neither AJ & Kaitlyn gets eliminated, but at this point, both of them should be over that it really doesn't matter which of the two gets the championship. Problem solved.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So you want to bury two great talents like Nattie and Naomi to get them over? Nah, that's ridiculous.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> A thousand posts in 2 days for a Divas segment.


NO1 CURRS ABOUT THOSE DUMB VAGINAS

#UpTheDicks


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> So you want to bury two great talents like Nattie and Naomi to get them over? Nah, that's ridiculous.


No I don't, but they're on the cast of Total Divas. Either everybody falls or nobody falls. And given the choice, everybody would prefer for the entire cast to fall.

You can then repackage the good ones from Total Divas later.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

minhtam1638 said:


> I thought about it last night and there is absolutely only one way that this can work for all parties involved. Let us assume that WWE will not promote anybody from NXT.
> 
> First, at Night of Champions, one of the Total Divas, preferably Brie Bella, gets a title shot at AJ. AJ drops the title, but not cleanly - some mystery woman interferes in the crowd and knocks out AJ during the match, leading her opponent to get the dirty pinfall. Scenario completely works if said opponent is Brie Bella, since she and Daniel Bryan are actually a thing, and the show will be able to use that to their advertising advantage.
> 
> ...




Return of the bikini match? Women fighting in a hell in a cell in the WWE? I don't think either of these are happening but would love to see it.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

HitMark said:


> Return of the bikini match? Women fighting in a hell in a cell in the WWE? I don't think either of these are happening but would love to see it.


I was going to say Steel Cage instead, but Lita's done that.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> AJ didn't break kayfabe in her promo.


I know, right? People throw around ~kayfabe~ whenever a wrestler (usually one they don't like) cuts a remotely dramatic promo. As much as the content was edgy, it was still character and story driven. It was fairly tame tbh, all things considered. I'm really not understanding what part of it ~*broke kayfabe*~? I swear CM Punk has created a monster with this sudden obsession with kayfabe and 4th walls.


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Anybody that thinks this promo is a 'pipebomb' is an idiot. It was a damn good Diva promo by a damn good Diva, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

DEM NEAR 100 PAGES FOR A DIVAS PROMO.

And to think we had pretty much nothing as far as Divas feuds are concerned one week ago.

Though, like pretty much 99.9% of the people here think, the Bellas should NOT get a title shot. If anything, they should be punished for their childish "Say it to my face" shouts trying to legitimely ruin that promo.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still not really sure the other divas knew what she was going to say. It would make sense to me for WWE to let her go out there and _really_ go in on them and push extremely hard. As a result their reactions would seem more realistic which would make for better TV on their reality show.

To me it's kind of ironic that a woman not even part of of the dumb reality show has probably helped create one of the bigger segments that will be featured on that reality show. Then again, all that does is prove her promo was correct.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

TheeJayBee said:


> Anybody that thinks this promo is a 'pipebomb' is an idiot. It was a damn good Diva promo by a damn good Diva, nothing more, nothing less.


Apparently WWE are idiots then according to you because that's what they are calling it.


Actually, they are calling it a PipeBomb*shell* on the YouTube video in the opening post.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> Anybody that thinks this promo is a 'pipebomb' is an idiot. It was a damn good Diva promo by a damn good Diva, nothing more, nothing less.












unk2


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

ATF said:


> If anything, they should be punished for their childish "Say it to my face" shouts trying to legitimely ruin that promo.


Maybe they were just singing Alex Riley's theme


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

The Bellas almost ruined the segment, annoying as fuck screaming all the time. AJ did amazing


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

It was a good promo but it wasn't a "pipebomb", there was absolutely nothing non-kayfabe about it. She worked hard, she got there, sure, but the way she pretended as if Natalya hadn't worked harder was proof that it wasn't a true "pipebomb" (I don't like the phrase but everyone else sure does...)


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Greatest diva promo ever?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

No not a shoot, and I'm surprised some people think it was. BUT, one thing I will say is I would be very surprised, shocked actually, if WWE told her to pause and emphasize "SUCKED.......up to the right people".

If you want to point to one thing in the promo that you can say oh well that's close to a shoot...that line would probably be it. I'd almost guarantee you AJ did the pause and emphasis herself. Which is cool, and actually helped make the promo even better.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's really sad that some the guys on here won't give a female their props when they lay some heavy shit on the mic. Punk tweeted her shit as a pipebomb so if they guy who started the phrase is calling her promo that then it's true! unk2


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

i remember getting red repped a few weeks ago when i said aj's one of my favorite's on the mic. by a ziggler mark no less


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

Pft and they say HHH buries people.
AJ just owned them so hard, im not a fan of hers but damn she destroyed everything they had.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's really sad that some the guys on here won't give a female their props when they lay some heavy shit on the mic. Punk tweeted her shit as a pipebomb so if they guy who started the phrase is calling her promo that then it's true! unk2


:yes

:agree: that's true


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

From what Natalya said in 'After the bell' I'm hoping it's an indication that she'll be the one to get the title shot and not The Bellas. It would be an absolute travesty for a Bella to take the title off AJ, but Natalya would be acceptable but hopefully after a good amount of build to it. She deserves to have a bit of the spotlight, and is one of the best female wrestlers in the company. I think they could both put on a great match too.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

NJ88 said:


> From what Natalya said in 'After the bell' I'm hoping it's an indication that she'll be the one to get the title shot and not The Bellas. It would be an absolute travesty for a Bella to take the title off AJ, but Natalya would be acceptable but hopefully after a good amount of build to it. She deserves to have a bit of the spotlight, and is one of the best female wrestlers in the company. I think they could both put on a great match too.


Yeah :ex: this would be good, but won't happen. 

I think one of the Bella will win the title and that makes me sick. 

One of the Bella will win, because of :cena5

And then on E: Oh John look I'm the new Divas Champion

Cena: oh wow gg to that :cena2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Don't the Bella's, Eva and JoJo know that thats pretty much what creative and the writers actually think of them? yeah it was scripted but it was scripted with a ton of truth. JoJo is only there because shes cute, Eva's only there for being hot and The Bella's are only there for being twins and sleeping with the right people. 

I do wonder if they're actually pissed about that segment considering it was pretty much all true and what the WWE really thinks about them.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I know I'll get hate for this but whatever. 

The promo was okay but she didn't need to bury Total Divas.

I don't have a problem with the Total Divas cast. They only take up 5 mins of a Raw episode. 

AJ, in the past, has taken over main event segments. She has been pushed more than some men on the roster. Are we supposed to forget how cringe worthy her psycho character is? Or all that annoying skipping that she does? Or the fact that she was elevated over the WWE title and ruined the Bryan/Punk feud? Or how about every time she gets paired up with a male wrestler all of the focus shifts to her? Or even that god awful John Cena/Vickie/AJ/Dolph storyline?

The claim that she got to where she was with only hard work is ludicrous. She is able to make an impact because the writers gave her overrun slots, the 10pm slots, and more than 5 mins on the show period, which is way more than any one of those other Divas got. She also was paired with John Cena, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Kane, and Dolph Ziggler just to name a few. She better be over after the push they gave her.

It would be one thing if she was this amazing Divas wrestler that got over without having to leech off of popular male wrestlers but that is not what she did and she is nothing special in the ring. She plays a psycho woman who jumps from guy to guy to guy with no end in sight. Which is why she doesn't stand out from the rest of the Divas to me. They all do the same things. Oh, let's make fun of this girls looks. Oh, let's call this girl a whore. Oh, let's jump from guy to guy. Oh, let's be a terrible actress. She hasn't done one original thing since becoming a Diva, which is why I don't care about her or the rest of the Divas from a wrestling standpoint at all.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I know I'll get hate for this but whatever.
> 
> The promo was okay *but she didn't need to bury* Total Divas.
> 
> *I don't have a problem with* the Total Divas cast. They only take up 5 mins of a Raw episode.


























That was *needed* to say! Say are *shit* and they hasn't talent! Only AJ & Natalya got talent, *the rest are bullshit!!!*

You, but what is with *US?* What is with the WWE Unisvers? What is with the other millions of Fans?? :


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Only AJ & Natalya got talent, *the rest are bullshit!!!*


Naomi is maybe the third best diva on the female roster. She's a better performer than Kaitlyn is.

You probably shouldn't just make assumptions.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Naomi is maybe the third best diva on the female roster. She's a better performer than Kaitlyn is.
> 
> You probably shouldn't just make assumptions.


Maybe in the Ring but.

Really? Wow her Mic Skills are "really" good. :


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Maybe in the Ring but.
> 
> Really? Wow her Mic Skills are "really" good. :


Has she even spoken on the mic? Natalya isn't exactly a good talker. AJ is the only diva who is...


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

padraic said:


> i remember getting red repped a few weeks ago when i said aj's one of my favorite's on the mic. by a ziggler mark no less


Wear the red-rep as a badge of honor, my friend.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Has she even spoken on the mic? Natalya isn't exactly a good talker. AJ is the only diva who is...


Ehhh :yes ?

Did you never watched Nxt? Where AJ and the rest where rookies? 

And I know that Natalya is not good at the Mic, she is horrible, but a great Wrestler! And AJ, AJ ist the best Diva on the Roster. She good everything what a Diva needs. :$


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Ehhh :yes ?
> 
> Did you never watched Nxt? Where AJ and the rest where rookies?
> 
> And I know that Natalya is not good at the Mic, she is horrible. And AJ, AJ ist the best Diva on the Roster. She good everything what a Diva needs. :$


AJ was pretty bad back then, that was years ago. It's not relevant to now.

I'm not questioning AJ's ability I'm just informing you that Naomi is good, just because she's playing the role of a dancer doesn't mean she's bad.


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> It would be one thing if she was this amazing Divas wrestler that got over without having to leech off of popular male wrestlers but that is not what she did and she is nothing special in the ring. She plays a psycho woman who jumps from guy to guy to guy with no end in sight. Which is why she doesn't stand out from the rest of the Divas to me. They all do the same things. Oh, let's make fun of this girls looks. Oh, let's call this girl a whore. Oh, let's jump from guy to guy. Oh, let's be a terrible actress. She hasn't done one original thing since becoming a Diva, which is why I don't care about her or the rest of the Divas from a wrestling standpoint at all.


I disagree with some of the notions that you've said, but let's say from a theoretical perspective that I agree with you 100%. That's exactly the point of the shoot, dude. AJ's a heel. She's supposed to be hyprocritical. And it's up to the face Divas to call her out on that. Only problem is that every single one of the Total Divas are absolutely atrocious on the mic, so this plan that WWE Creative has is going to backfire on them big time.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> AJ was pretty bad back then, that was years ago. It's not relevant to now.
> 
> I'm not questioning AJ's ability I'm just informing you that Naomi is good, just because she's playing the role of a dancer doesn't mean she's bad.


Yes I know, they were rookies.

I never mind that she would be bad, because she is a dancer. But I saw that singles Match that she had (what was on E Ep.5) and she was really horrible in that 1 vs 1 Match.

That was the think I meant : I saw some Tag Team matches and she wasn't bad, but only @Tag Team Match?


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> AJ was pretty bad back then, that was years ago. It's not relevant to now.
> 
> I'm not questioning AJ's ability I'm just informing you that Naomi is good, just because she's playing the role of a dancer doesn't mean she's bad.


I have watched some of AJ's FCW work. She has been good for a long time.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Yes I know, they were rookies.
> 
> I never mind that she would be bad, because she is a dancer. But I saw that singles Match that she had (what was on E Ep.5) and she was really horrible in that 1 vs 1 Match.
> 
> That was the think I meant : I saw some Tag Team matches and she wasn't bad, but only @Tag Team Match?


I think Naomi could only work against Natalya and AJ on the main roster because they're both trained in lucha-libre which is the closest style that Naomi mostly does.



HitMark said:


> I have watched some of AJ's FCW work. She has been good for a long time.


Ring wise, yea, not so much with character or mic work though.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> That was *needed* to say! Say are *shit* and they hasn't talent! Only AJ & Natalya got talent, *the rest are bullshit!!!*
> 
> You, but what is with *US?* What is with the WWE Unisvers? What is with the other millions of Fans?? :


See ? That's the problem, you say they are shit ? Great respect for them first and no, almost none of them are shit. Some are bad like Nikki and Cameron but not shit. And why in hell does everybody want to see Total Divas get out ? I want to know what the show did to you because the show brought interest to the DIVAS ( yeah, before, that was all about AJ, the show is about the majority of the divas and bring interest to many of them instead of just one person ), gave them some " mainstream " status and it put Natalya over. All the people who wants to see Natalya in the title picture should be thankful to this show because this is the greatest thing that could happen to her, this is the BEST way to have her over with the crowd. I mean, you make it sound like this show is a disgrace when that's one of the best thing that could happen to the Divas division. Never before people talked that much of the divas...


----------



## e1987p (Apr 4, 2009)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I know I'll get hate for this but whatever.
> 
> The promo was okay but she didn't need to bury Total Divas.
> 
> ...


(Y)
All the macht she had on Raw and smackdown since become champion only prove that she is like the other diva.Shoort ,boring and pathetic matchs.Aj as wrestle made no difference in the division.
Not many comments for her match from the past Raws.Now is the best wrestler for that.This is pathetic.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Total divas is awful and it represents what's wrong with the company today. She was right in burying it.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I think Naomi could only work against Natalya and AJ on the main roster because they're both trained in lucha-libre which is the closest style that Naomi mostly does.


Yes, you're maybe right Oxi. She wasn't that good when she wrestled womens like Rosa Mendes or something like this.

After they Match against each other @Main Event or that Tag Team Match on @Raw. They worked together really good. :

But now, the rest are bullshit (Rest = Bellas etc)


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

100 pages already? Yikes.

Anyway, I've *never* been a fan of AJ's mic work but that promo was pretty good. 

And I'll support just about anything that involves those awful Bella twins getting shit on.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Yes, you're maybe right Oxi. She wasn't that good when she wrestled womens like Rosa Mendes or something like this.
> 
> After they Match against each other @Main Event or that Tag Team Match on @Raw. They worked together really good. :
> 
> But now, the rest are bullshit (Rest = Bellas etc)


Yea I think if Naomi was given the option to wrestle AJ for a few mins it would turn out good.

The Bellas aren't horrible, they just don't really know what they're doing. I've analysed Brie's matches and she does WAY too many rest holds lol.



Headliner said:


> Total divas is awful and it represents what's wrong with the company today. She was right in burying it.


To be honest the only thing that is bad about it is the blatant destruction of kayfabe.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Eclairal said:


> See ? That's the problem, you say they are shit ? Great respect for them first and no, almost none of them are shit. Some are bad like Nikki and Cameron but not shit. And why in hell does everybody want to see Total Divas get out ? I want to know what the show did to you because the show brought interest to the DIVAS ( yeah, before, that was all about AJ, the show is about the majority of the divas and bring interest to many of them instead of just one person ), gave them some " mainstream " status and it put Natalya over. All the people who wants to see Natalya in the title picture should be thankful to this show because this is the greatest thing that could happen to her, this is the BEST way to have her over with the crowd. I mean, you make it sound like this show is a disgrace when that's one of the best thing that could happen to the Divas division. Never before people talked that much of the divas...


Because they are shit. WWE gave them chances and Bellas fucked it up. Then :cena2 helped him out and look, nobody will cheer for the Bellas because they are really awful! At That Promo they cheered for an heel because honestly? Who would cheer for an Bella? I not : . And it's about the Divas, look JoJo is new, who cares about her? This with the new divas stuff is boring, just like when she announced the winner of the Match "Brieee Bella" hilarious like. And Total Divas is only for the shit Divas, who aren't as great as AJ is. AJ as the package. And it was easily that the Bellas would be on that Show for her low Wrestling style. Just boring and awful  Total Divas = For the Divas who couldn't be good enough for the Big Ones, for the WWE Title. but now, it will be one of them, because and only, they want to get more money and drama drama lol


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I didnt watch it until seeing some people praising so went back and watched the promo and I gotta say it was pretty good even though having the bellas act tough and shout some bullshit during the promo was annyoing


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

AJ Lee did more in that one promo to make the Diva division relevant and noteworthy than all the other women post 2007 put together and I genuinely mean that. The days of Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Victoria and Lita have long since passed and WWE hasn't had a single woman who all round is great until now.

That promo reminded me of an interview I watched on YouTube with Stone Cold Steve Austin in which he said the best promos are ones where a lot of truthful elements are thrown in and when you look at ones in the last few considered such like CM Punk in 2011, John Cena on The Rock in 2011 and 2012, Paul Heyman a few weeks back and now AJ Lee they all have that element of truth in them. WWE struck gold last year in AJ Lee and I just pray they build that division around her like they did with Trish Stratus because she is so far ahead of EVERYONE else in that division it's untrue.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Yea I think if Naomi was given the option to wrestle AJ for a few mins it would turn out good.
> 
> The Bellas aren't horrible, they just don't really know what they're doing. I've analysed Brie's matches and she does WAY too many rest holds lol.


Yes, you're right. Their Match @Main Event was good, did you saw that?

And meehh, for me they are really awful, sry but this is my opinion and it will always be this :


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

dave 1981 said:


> AJ Lee did more in that one promo to make the Diva division relevant and noteworthy than all the other women post 2007 put together and I genuinely mean that. The days of Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Victoria and Lita have long since passed and WWE hasn't had a single woman who all round is great until now.


None of them were actually good at everything. Trish was overrated as fuck, Lita couldn't talk much and neither could Victoria. Mickie I guess was the closest to "all round great"



Y2J_Ado said:


> Yes, you're right. Their Match @Main Event was good, did you saw that?
> 
> And meehh, for me they are really awful, sry but this is my opinion and it will always be this :


Nah I haven't. What was the date for the main event match?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Jatt Kidd said:


> Greatest diva promo ever?


I honestly think so.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Nah I haven't. What was the date for the main event match?


Oh here you go, founded really quickly on YT






It was an really good Match + good ending. :



chargebeam said:


> I honestly think so.


I too. And you stole the 1000 Post xD I wanted that Nr. 1000 :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> To be honest the only thing that is bad about it is the blatant destruction of kayfabe.


That. And you had situations where women hated each other on the show but got along fine on Raw. Or vise versa.

The biggest problem is that it shows WWE cares more about trying to capitalize off the "coolness" and success of reality TV in an attempt to be relevant in main-stream. Next they'll give Orton a bachelor show where chicks cream their panties trying to date Orton.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

total divas is bringing back kayfabe tbh


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Because they are shit. WWE gave them chances and Bellas fucked it up. Then :cena2 helped him out and look, nobody will cheer for the Bellas because they are really awful! At That Promo they cheered for an heel because honestly? Who would cheer for an Bella? I not : . And it's about the Divas, look JoJo is new, who cares about her? This with the new divas stuff is boring, just like when she announced the winner of the Match "Brieee Bella" hilarious like. And Total Divas is only for the shit Divas, who aren't as great as AJ is. AJ as the package. And it was easily that the Bellas would be on that Show for her low Wrestling style. Just boring and awful  Total Divas = For the Divas who couldn't be good enough for the Big Ones, for the WWE Title. but now, it will be one of them, because and only, they want to get more money and drama drama lol


Nobody will cheer for the Bellas because they are heels and yeah, they cheered AJ which is sad. People who want to help the divas to grow should be for things like Total Divas because the WWE promoted it and the argument about Cena is false. They lost almost ALL of their matches since they came back and even if this was true, you would hate them because they bring attention from the Creative Team to the divas ? And Jojo is a freaking rookie. She is here to learn, everybody is terrible at the beginning. Even the best on the mic were terrible at first, she is there because she had some success and the WWE capitalize on that and you should be happy because that bring attention on the Divas. Then, Toatl Divas is for the shit diva ? That's the proble when you generalize something, that include everything. Just show how stupid this is. It's like if I said " anyone who buy XXX is an idiot ". Totally wrong and the Bellas were on the show because they are twins and so can bring some attention, they aren't here because for some reasons, you think the WWE prefer terrible people. And you shouldn't talk about being handed something they didn't deserved because that's actually what AJ get, when it was clear she wasn't talented enough, the WWE decided to make her BIGGER than the WWE title and the GM of Raw


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

dave 1981 said:


> AJ Lee did more in that one promo to make the Diva division relevant and noteworthy than all the other women post 2007 put together and I genuinely mean that. The days of Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Victoria and Lita have long since passed and WWE hasn't had a single woman who all round is great until now.
> 
> That promo reminded me of an interview I watched on YouTube with Stone Cold Steve Austin in which he said the best promos are ones where a lot of truthful elements are thrown in and when you look at ones in the last few considered such like CM Punk in 2011, John Cena on The Rock in 2011 and 2012, Paul Heyman a few weeks back and now AJ Lee they all have that element of truth in them. WWE struck gold last year in AJ Lee and I just pray they build that division around her like they did with Trish Stratus because she is so far ahead of EVERYONE else in that division it's untrue.


I co-sign this..and even the promos that aren't as remembered as some contain these elements.

One example being that ROCK-Bottom of the barrel promo in 99..one of my favorites because I felt he truly meant it as Rock wasn't known to be too fond of HHH.

AJ is that damn better than the rest of the divas..she may annoy the fuck out of you but have to face it....Who in the Divas division is better?

Regardless of amount of push time...I don't think the talent,or look of any of the other divas would've got over being put into storyline lines in the Main Event..ESPECIALLY one of the bellas..they can't even act and put over a fucking promo. They got butthurt and started screaming like idiots :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

padraic said:


> total divas is bringing back kayfabe tbh


lol, no. It's destroying it.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

AJ's entire career in one gif


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eclairal said:


> Nobody will cheer for the Bellas because they are heels and yeah, they cheered AJ which is sad. *People who want to help the divas to grow should be for things like Total Divas because the WWE promoted it* and the argument about Cena is false. They lost almost ALL of their matches since they came back and even if this was true, you would hate them because they bring attention from the Creative Team to the divas ? And Jojo is a freaking rookie. She is here to learn, everybody is terrible at the beginning. Even the best on the mic were terrible at first, she is there because she had some success and the WWE capitalize on that and you should be happy because that bring attention on the Divas. Then, Toatl Divas is for the shit diva ? That's the proble when you generalize something, that include everything. Just show how stupid this is. It's like if I said " anyone who buy XXX is an idiot ". Totally wrong and the Bellas were on the show because they are twins and so can bring some attention, they aren't here because for some reasons, you think the WWE prefer terrible people. And you shouldn't talk about being handed something they didn't deserved because that's actually what AJ get, when it was clear she wasn't talented enough, the WWE decided to make her BIGGER than the WWE title and the GM of Raw


But at what cost..I know i'm tired of all the attention that shit outside of the storylines get..I feel Total Divas is just being used to take advantage of America's obsession of reality shows with a bunch of females,with nothing but drama.and relationship issues. WWE will end up giving the hollywood wannabes more airtime then wrestling. WWE wants the next kim kardashian to be someone who came from the WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Headliner said:


> That. And you had situations where women hated each other on the show but got along fine on Raw. Or vise versa.
> 
> The biggest problem is that it shows WWE cares more about trying to capitalize off the "coolness" and success of reality TV in an attempt to be relevant in main-stream. *Next they'll give Orton a bachelor show where chicks cream their panties trying to date Orton.*


:lmao

Man scary too think..that show would most likely be the most watched show on tv.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Eclairal said:


> Nobody will cheer for the Bellas because they are heels and yeah, *they cheered AJ which is sad.* People who want to help the divas to grow should be for things like Total Divas because the WWE promoted it and the argument about Cena is false. They lost almost ALL of their matches since they came back and even if this was true, you would hate them because they bring attention from the Creative Team to the divas ? And Jojo is a freaking rookie. She is here to learn, everybody is terrible at the beginning. Even the best on the mic were terrible at first, she is there because she had some success and the WWE capitalize on that and you should be happy because that bring attention on the Divas. Then, Toatl Divas is for the shit diva ? That's the proble when you generalize something, that include everything. Just show how stupid this is. It's like if I said " anyone who buy XXX is an idiot ". Totally wrong and the Bellas were on the show because they are twins and so can bring some attention, they aren't here because for some reasons, you think the WWE prefer terrible people. And you shouldn't talk about being handed something they didn't deserved because that's actually what AJ get, when it was clear she wasn't talented enough, the WWE decided to make her BIGGER than the WWE title and the GM of Raw


Yes it was sad that they cheered for AJ for the Bellas etc but for me and mostly the other it was just fucking amazing. It proved that the Bellas are not only get cheered at an promo No! AJ got cheered and will get cheered you will see it next Week 
Nope the argument about :cena2 was actually right. Bellas telling AJ on Twitter (really funny) that she wouldn't be so high at the WWE if she wouldn't suck her way up, what is *FALSE* Wow look? Bellas camed back from the power of the #1 Face John Cena or Byran. Just hilarious to argument AJ to suck her way up, but they already sucked they way, but couldn't get at the top only "re" contract to the WWE : And WWE should instead sale awful Divas, sale good Divas like they had, but then left. Give the 'good' Divas time, backstage, segments or Matches that are longer idk, only to bring a great Show, how AJ did. Yes I know that she is a rookie, but I don't care of her. She has not the Factor that AJ had, so uninteresting. I knew from the first day that AJ is something special *.* and I was damn right! That with the "XXX buy etc" argument is hilarious, I know. The Bellas had her chance but it's like with cena: my time is now: from the Bella their time was with the twinmagic I guess, but *THIS IS THE PAST* care about what's good for business :HHH2 and that's right now AJ fucking awesomeness Lee! No I didn't prefer, but WWE actually good great Womens like Eve or Mickie James, but hey hey, guess this was the past. I want only talk about the time right now, it was about damn time for AJ to cut a promo like this. Yes, but they knew that AJ hat the "it" factor to bring something out that would a Bella Twin never bring out. 

Shoooow Off. :


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't honestly see how anyone thinks TD is good for the Diva's division. Attention is not always good attention.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully AJ keeps the belt for a while. And have a feud with Paige when she comes.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> I can't honestly see how anyone thinks TD is good for the Diva's division. Attention is not always good attention.


I agree. 

Only to carry out some trash out of business (Bellas  because that, that's good for business :HHH2 "Vintage Hunter"


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


>


:clap :clap :clap










good job Steph


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ is the hottest!! and best!!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

TheeJayBee said:


> Anybody that thinks this promo is a 'pipebomb' is an idiot. It was a damn good Diva promo by a damn good Diva, nothing more, nothing less.


I guess that makes CM Punk an idiot.

#PipeBombshell



SAMCRO said:


> Don't the Bella's, Eva and JoJo know that thats pretty much what creative and the writers actually think of them? yeah it was scripted but it was scripted with a ton of truth. JoJo is only there because shes cute, Eva's only there for being hot and The Bella's are only there for being twins and sleeping with the right people.
> 
> I do wonder if they're actually pissed about that segment considering it was pretty much all true and what the WWE really thinks about them.


If the WWE thinks that way about their employees, it says more about the fuckery of the WWE than it says about the Divas themselves. If that's what they think about them, why go the cheap, asinine route of insulting them while they continue to employ them? It's the WWE that dropped the ball with Gail Kim and Awesome Kong, it's the WWE that couldn't hold onto their current Diva stars (Phoenix, Eve, etc, etc) and it's their fault that they stopped developing/signing quality diva talent years ago while TNA continues to put out girls everyone knows, like ODB. Now if the WWE wants to blame these divas for being shitty, than that's their own failure and they should start with loathing themselves.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

So, they were brought back because of Cena ? If cena brought them back, they would be champion, they wouldn't be losing every freaking week. Here's what happened, they needed time off so they left and now, they are back. Cena have nothing to do with it. If Cena had any powers, you would see them at least winning, they are just jobbers right now. And you want to talk about AJ ? Great, here's fact of AJ's influence in the Divas division. Eve made Kaitlyn looks like a " star " ( yeah, she wasn't, I shoudl say something like important ) and the WWE then builed her as a powerhouse. You add AJ and Kaitlyn become her bitch, she is buried every week. AJ is loved by the Creative Team and they protect her as hard as they can ( her defeat against Natalya is like the first time she looked weak ). I'm not saying she sucked her way to the top but there is clearly a difference between her and the others divas, even Eve didn't had that kind of push. You thought AJ had it ( I had high hope on Audrey Marie, she was good from what I saw but now, Emma steal the show ) and that's great you were right but she had one year of Main-Event push, she HAVE TO be great. Jojo for the moment just do what she have to do and that's good. I will agree that the Bellas with their Twin Magic is stupid and they aren't champion material BUT that's not a reason for calling them shit and saying that they are here only because of John Cena and because they sucked there way to the top. They are because they help to bring attention to the Divas with their show on E! and about the fact that they are twins and they do it well. The problem I have with AJ is that all she does is about herself, she NEVER put someone else over, she doesn't bring out like you said anything to the Diva's division. Gail Kim did it with Taryn because she's a real awesome talent. AJ is the kind of talent that is passable, she does her job and that's all, nothing incredible for me.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Eclairal said:


> So, they were brought back because of Cena ? If cena brought them back, they would be champion, they wouldn't be losing every freaking week. Here's what happened, they needed time off so they left and now, they are back. Cena have nothing to do with it. If Cena had any powers, you would see them at least winning, they are just jobbers right now. And you want to talk about AJ ? Great, here's fact of AJ's influence in the Divas division. Eve made Kaitlyn looks like a " star " ( yeah, she wasn't, I shoudl say something like important ) and the WWE then builed her as a powerhouse. You add AJ and Kaitlyn become her bitch, she is buried every week. AJ is loved by the Creative Team and they protect her as hard as they can ( her defeat against Natalya is like the first time she looked weak ). I'm not saying she sucked her way to the top but there is clearly a difference between her and the others divas, even Eve didn't had that kind of push. You thought AJ had it ( I had high hope on Audrey Marie, she was good from what I saw but now, Emma steal the show ) and that's great you were right but she had one year of Main-Event push, she HAVE TO be great. Jojo for the moment just do what she have to do and that's good. I will agree that the Bellas with their Twin Magic is stupid and they aren't champion material BUT that's not a reason for calling them shit and saying that they are here only because of John Cena and because they sucked there way to the top. They are because they help to bring attention to the Divas with their show on E! and about the fact that they are twins and they do it well. The problem I have with AJ is that all she does is about herself, she NEVER put someone else over, she doesn't bring out like you said anything to the Diva's division. Gail Kim did it with Taryn because she's a real awesome talent. AJ is the kind of talent that is passable, she does her job and that's all, nothing incredible for me.


What are you talking about? The announcers continually pushed Kaitlyn, and treated AJ as if she had almost no chance of winning every time they had a match. AJ made Kaitlyn's spears look like she was Rhyno. The problem for Kaitlyn is that she just isn't dynamic enough to have a good emotional feud. The reason why you see AJ as being superior in their feud is because of the simple fact that she IS better.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Eclairal said:


> So, they were brought back because of Cena ? If cena brought them back, they would be champion, they wouldn't be losing every freaking week. Here's what happened, they needed time off so they left and now, they are back. Cena have nothing to do with it. If Cena had any powers, you would see them at least winning, they are just jobbers right now. And you want to talk about AJ ? Great, here's fact of AJ's influence in the Divas division. Eve made Kaitlyn looks like a " star " ( yeah, she wasn't, I shoudl say something like important ) and the WWE then builed her as a powerhouse. You add AJ and Kaitlyn become her bitch, she is buried every week. AJ is loved by the Creative Team and they protect her as hard as they can ( her defeat against Natalya is like the first time she looked weak ). I'm not saying she sucked her way to the top but there is clearly a difference between her and the others divas, even Eve didn't had that kind of push. You thought AJ had it ( I had high hope on Audrey Marie, she was good from what I saw but now, Emma steal the show ) and that's great you were right but she had one year of Main-Event push, she HAVE TO be great. *Jojo for the moment just do what she have to do and that's good.* *I will agree that the Bellas with their Twin Magic is stupid and they aren't champion material* BUT that's not a reason for calling them shit and saying that they are here only because of John Cena and because they sucked there way to the top. They are because they help to bring attention to the Divas with their show on E! and about the fact that they are twins and they do it well. The problem I have with AJ is that all she does is about herself, she NEVER put someone else over, she doesn't bring out like you said anything to the Diva's division. Gail Kim did it with Taryn because she's a real awesome talent. AJ is the kind of talent that is passable, she does her job and that's all, nothing incredible for me.


YES, they were. No Cena's Power only allowed them to be back, but Championships? The WWE nows how awful the Bellas are and only because of the #1 Face of the Company they are back. Wow you talked about Eve, some past storys : I remember that but that don't cares. It about now and the future! AJ selled it like a Divas God lol. And it's kind of a role for a heel to get punished, remember Punk when he was facing Orton with Nexus. Creative Team is not the only one, who loves AJ :$ . "She have to be great" She is more than great, she is like an Divas god. "Jojo for the moment just do what she have to do and that's good" To look really weak? : come on srysly? "I will agree that the Bellas with their Twin Magic is stupid and they aren't champion material" really good :clap . Maybe okey, but that's only the truth. That the truth and even if they don't want to realise, but this is ther fate. Yes but AJ will put probably at NOC some one over and then we got a new Divas Titel *(That makes me sick....)* and AJ's charackter couldn't put some one over if you actually realise this. I heard something about that with Gail, sound good. Yes "for you" but for some other people it's different. they see much more in AJ then you, and yeah I am one of them. AJ is just really good 100% amazing package and that's good for business :HHH2


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TwistedLogic said:


> *I guess that makes CM Punk an idiot.
> *
> #PipeBombshell
> 
> ...


:lmao

He wont reply back.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Well now WWE has me confused on what they plan on doing.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, some of those Divas like the Bellas have been groupies, but none of them refined the term "groupie" more than Ashley Massaro had. Would the WWE be stupid enough to rehire her?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Did anyone else but me notice that WWE changed the video they had of this up on youtube?


----------



## Andy Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

easily one of the better promos in ALL of raw recently.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Eclairal said:


> And you want to talk about AJ ? Great, here's fact of AJ's influence in the Divas division. Eve made Kaitlyn looks like a " star " ( yeah, she wasn't, I shoudl say something like important ) and the WWE then builed her as a powerhouse. *You add AJ and Kaitlyn become her bitch, she is buried every week.* AJ is loved by the Creative Team and they protect her as hard as they can ( her defeat against Natalya is like the first time she looked weak ). I'm not saying she sucked her way to the top but there is clearly a difference between her and the others divas, even Eve didn't had that kind of push. You thought AJ had it ( I had high hope on Audrey Marie, she was good from what I saw but now, Emma steal the show ) and that's great you were right but *she had one year of Main-Event push, she HAVE TO be great.* Jojo for the moment just do what she have to do and that's good. I will agree that the Bellas with their Twin Magic is stupid and they aren't champion material BUT that's not a reason for calling them shit and saying that they are here only because of John Cena and because they sucked there way to the top. They are because they help to bring attention to the Divas with their show on E! and about the fact that they are twins and they do it well. *The problem I have with AJ is that all she does is about herself, she NEVER put someone else over, she doesn't bring out like you said anything to the Diva's division. Gail Kim did it with Taryn because she's a real awesome talent.* AJ is the kind of talent that is passable, she does her job and that's all, nothing incredible for me.


Jesus christ fpalm. I've tried to take people's points of view into perspective and step back and take it as their point of view even if I completely disagree which is why I never bashed KO Bossy or any of the other people who have been critical of AJ in the past and now but this is such a load of horseshit.

First of all there was a reason why for the longest time I had a quote from Asenath about burying seemingly not being a proper term anymore because people like you have no freaking idea what the term actually means. How in the blue hell was Kaitlyn buried here?

- She got a lengthy few month reign where she went over Eve and others and was built up to face the only diva that had a character and people gave a shit about at the time.

- It was the biggest high profile storyline and period in her career. Kaitlyn has never been featured or gotten as much TV time as she got in that period. She became more relevant in that storyline than the entire 3 years she had in that company. She got more over being involved in that storyline than any other pointless filler 3 minute "diva match" she would have been placed in. Instead they actually built up a decent storyline which had its very good moments that people actually cared about. Might I add it was the most investment they ever built into a divas story in about 2 years and Kaitlyn was in it. So there was investment there for WWE in that storyline and in both AJ and Kaitlyn because of their history.

- This angle played into both AJ and Kaitlyn's strengths. AJ's being her character and promo ability and Kaitlyn in her build and power. AJ had the pyschological edge but in their brawls she never once came out on top. I can't remember a time in that feud where aside from the matches where AJ physically was on top of Kaitlyn. Every brawl they had Kaitlyn beat the crap out of AJ who sold beautifully for her. Especially them spears. You talk about how Eve put over Kaitlyn as a powerhouse? AJ did that even more so. A big example of this is their contract signing on SD:






This example is exactly what I'm talking about, starting at 6:46 Kaitlyn completely over powered and put the fear of god into AJ, even breaking out of Big E's clutches and slapping the shit out of him. Then that spear which is probably the hardest hitting spear I've seen a woman deliver and half of the reason why it looked so impactful was because of how AJ sold it. If that isn't putting over Kaitlyn's power and how dangerous she is despite being manipulated with I don't know what is. *It's called a storyline.*

- AJ and Kaitlyn are legit real life friends and it's because of their history on screen and off that their storyline even took place. And to reiterate, it made Kaitlyn more relevant in the WWE and actually made the casual fan (not us internet marks) care more about her then at any time in her career. It put her more over than any win against a random diva like Brie Bella could ever do. It's also because they are real life friends that the claim of AJ burying Kaitlyn is fucking ridiculous. I don't even need to explain why.

- People always reiterate the fact she got pushed into the main event but forget that she got pushed into the main event because of the work she was doing with Bryan on Smackdown. Rightly or wrongly, they saw something in her and she and Bryan were over together as a couple and as enemies and were a focal point of the show. They saw that and decided to push AJ and she took the ball and ran with it. It's not like they decided one day to take one random unover unexposed diva and decided to push her to the moon because they wanted to. Again I know a lot of people will disagree with me but that's what I saw.

- Putting someone over doesn't always equal doing the job for them fpalm. Jesus christ, how people don't understand that. Steve Austin got more over than he was working the program that he had with Bret Hart and lost nearly all of their big matches. Yet he got more over and people loved him. On a much smaller scale, Kaitlyn working with AJ in an actual storyline got the people to care more about her than at any given time in her career and put her more over with the casuals than she already had been. How she is handled now is completely up to the WWE booking. Not anything to do with AJ because that feud for now is done. 

- As far as Gail Kim goes I'm a huge fan of hers and I've said so many times out of me being a mark for her that she is the GOAT. And I completely agree with you as far her matches with Taryn go. However comparing her situation to AJ's, they are completely different. AJ has had one year now where she's been built up to where she's gotten to, she is still in the process of creating her legacy and she is in the midst of her first title reign. She's at a point where needs to be put over strongly. Gail Kim on the other hand as far as her position goes, she is a veteran of the knockouts division. Her legacy in that division in TNA has already been made. Fans of that company will always remember Gail and she'll always be a huge part of that division's legacy because of her wars with Kong. She's a made woman. She's at the point in her career where she can lose multiple matches to talent like Taryn Terrell and like ODB and she'll still be a credible threat in the eyes of the fans because of her legacy. AJ is not at that level yet and therefore they need to stay with her, not pull back and keep booking her strongly. And that's really an objective view looking at where they both are in their respective careers.

This was really long but this peeved me so I had to respond.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow Vintage Crusade. Awesome post :clap good response & you are damn right. :


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

For all the (deservedly) insults to Total Divas from you people, hasn't it come to your head that this promo is made possible because of the Total Divas itself?

I mean the company view TD as somewhat successful and they will promote the show in any opportunities they have. All they need to do is take the most popular diva they have to let loose on the mic to insult the show. No matter what she says, this promo and the following feud will equal exposure to both the division and the show. WIN for all parties involved. I won't be surprised that this will be mentioned heavily on TD and have more time dedicated for it on RAW.

For all of you who crave for changes in the divas division, you gotta thank Total Divas for that.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

diorama said:


> For all the (deservedly) insults to Total Divas from you people, hasn't it come to your head that this promo is made possible because of the Total Divas itself?












Actually WWE know that the current Divas that are on Total Divas are awful / not for the big ones (Title) so they made for the Fans AND for these Divas the Show. So if the Divas would actually be better this show would never be made. :


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

diorama said:


> For all of you who crave for changes in the divas division, you gotta thank Total Divas for that.


What? The diva's division starting changing & getting exposure when AJ got involved in the title picture. This was before TD had even come out yet. All TD has done for actual WWE programs(Raw, Smackdown, etc) is take up time. Believing it is the reason for the diva's division improving the last few months is naive.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This is just ripping off that "shoot" promo by Punk a year ago when he complained about the company etc etc as well as Daniel Bryans promo towards Cena, except AJ Lees delivery and overall promo was subpar. I bet if it was some midcarder cutting a similar promo you guys wouldnt be creaming your pants...but since its AJ you guys are all over it. Hell if she wore pigtails you guys would be saying its the greatest promo ever. Hell, Im sure some of you are already saying that. :kobe8


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

You know the whole bella's saying that Aj is only on top because of pairing her with high profile superstars is kinda dumb. Daniel Bryan and Aj started to get over during Daniels world championship run, and I find it funny when people say that any other diva could have gotten over with that pairing. People tend to forget that the bellas were also paired up with Daniel Bryan yet they did not get over or help Daniel in anyway.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Magic said:


> This is just ripping off that "shoot" promo by Punk a year ago when he complained about the company etc etc, except AJ Lees delivery and overall promo wasnt subpar. I bet if it was some midcarder cutting a similar promo you guys wouldnt be creaming your pants...but since its AJ you guys are all over it. Hell if she wore pigtails you guys would be saying its the greatest promo ever. Hell, Im sure some of you are already saying that. :kobe8


I was actually pretty disappointed she wasn't wearing pigtails, it would've been even sexier.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

TheUMBRAE said:


> You know the whole bella's saying that Aj is only on top because of pairing her with high profile superstars is kinda dumb. Daniel Bryan and Aj started to get over during Daniels world championship run, and I find it funny when people say that any other diva could have gotten over with that pairing. People tend to forget that the bellas were also paired up with Daniel Bryan yet they did not get over or help Daniel in anyway.


You forgot :cena2 and Bella got even him and they aren't still at the top. The #1 Face of the Company. The WWE knows that AJ is a full package and the Bellas are shit. Good god :


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> What? The diva's division starting changing & getting exposure when AJ got involved in the title picture. This was before TD had even come out yet. All TD has done for actual WWE programs(Raw, Smackdown, etc) is take up time. Believing it is the reason for the diva's division improving the last few months is naive.


I think both statements are pretty foolish to say. I wouldn't give all credit for diva division improvement to AJ. I sure as hell wouldn't give credit for diva division improvement to Total Divas. 

To me, personally? Diva's Division is still shit. Has been for a long time, longer than what most people give credit to it. AJ is damn good, and I think she's great talent. I also think Layla, Nattie, and Kaitlyn are great. 


However, that's four shining gems out of a shit fest and only two of them are relatively doing anything. I wouldn't say the diva's division is relatively "saved". Better? Sure. Saved? Hell no. 

It's getting there though. I can thank Total Divas for shoving off The Bella Twins from wrestling, and keeping them on a reality show where they act like the proper sluts that they are. When people like Paige, and Emma come up from NXT, I'm sure it will get even better. 

As for the promo? Yeah, I loved it. I didn't think it was ground breaking, but I did laugh and agree with half the things she was speaking against. Only reason I'm glad it was AJ, is because as far as I know, she hasn't shown up on Total Divas yet, nor has she on Playboy. Nat could've said it too, and I would've enjoyed. AJ did rock it though.


----------



## RKO914 (May 21, 2013)

There's 1000+ posts in this thread so this has probably been said already, but holy fucking shit, the Bellas almost destroyed that promo. Then you had Eva Marie beside them copying them, looking awkward and out of place. 

AJ Lee is one of the only Divas on the roster that isn't a cringeworthy embarrassment. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

So this Thread got 1000+ Post and over 70.000 because of AJ's amazing Promo. So what if AJ does something bigger, will it be 1500+ Post and 100.000 Views? :


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

RKO914 said:


> AJ Lee is one of the only Divas on the roster that isn't a cringeworthy embarrassment.


:kobe

She has spent nearly a year and a half screaming at ringside and ruining every angle she's been in. 

A 'cringeworthy embarrassment' is exactly what she is.



Y2J_Ado said:


> So this Thread got 1000+ Post and over 70.000 because of AJ's amazing Promo. So what if AJ does something bigger, will it be 1500+ Post and 100.000 Views? :


Just marks trying to pass out the Total Divas Thread.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> :kobe
> 
> She has spent nearly a year and a half screaming at ringside and ruining every angle she's been in.
> 
> A 'cringeworthy embarrassment' is exactly what she is.


While I'd normally agree, are we really going to act like she hasn't been one of the few interesting things going for the divas? I'm being serious. 

Look at what we've had over the past few years... Kelly Kelly vs Beth Phoniex how many times, and Phoniex constantly losing to her. Kelly Kelly attemping the spear. We did have a sparking bright light with Kharma, but that faded out. Pretty sure we had some other shit. They gave Nat a damn farting gimmick. Nothing has really stood out. THOSE, were cringe worthy embarassments. 

If anything, at least AJ is interesting. I'm not going to claim remarkable, but to say SHE'S a cringe worthy embarassment, and the other things before hand were any better? Eh.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> Just marks trying to pass out the Total Divas Thread.


Haha you're right :


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Crusade said:


> Jesus christ fpalm. I've tried to take people's points of view into perspective and step back and take it as their point of view even if I completely disagree which is why I never bashed KO Bossy or any of the other people who have been critical of AJ in the past and now but this is such a load of horseshit.
> 
> First of all there was a reason why for the longest time I had a quote from Asenath about burying seemingly not being a proper term anymore because people like you have no freaking idea what the term actually means. How in the blue hell was Kaitlyn buried here?
> 
> ...


WELL SAID.

I do remember reading several posts in the RAW threads around that thread in good favor of AJ/Kaitlyn. What made me a fan of both,made all other divas irrelevant I forgot about the Bellas until this bullshit Total Diva shit.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> I forgot about the Bellas until this bullshit Total Diva shit.


Haha nice :clap

WELL SAID :


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Donnacha said:


> :kobe
> 
> She has spent nearly a year and a half screaming at ringside and ruining every angle she's been in.
> 
> A 'cringeworthy embarrassment' is exactly what she is.


AJ has never screamed at ringside, if she did, she usually had a legitimate reason. It was part of her crazy character. She usually just stands there and looks like she's daydreaming.


----------



## 449 (Mar 3, 2013)

This thread is hilarious, people with autism really shouldn't allowed on the internet haha.


----------



## Mr. Saintan (Jan 3, 2012)

This was absolute GOLD (especially when compared to what I'm used to with AJ). Shame this will lead to nothing worthwhile like everything else in the Diva's division. Which Bella do you think is gonna beat her for the belt smh?


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Problem is there's no Divas division left. AJ is the only good one and maybe Kaitlyn. Who can she feud with? No one needs to witness matches with Bellas and Total Divas.

I will never understand the hype behind Natalya or Naomi. Both awful in the ring and have no character or mic skills to speak of.

They need to bring Paige (as a heel with a manager) and Emma into the mix. Can't believe they let Kharma and Gail Kim go.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> AJ has never screamed at ringside, if she did, she usually had a legitimate reason. It was part of her crazy character. She usually just stands there and looks like she's daydreaming.


God you're right. That's the hole Story.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> Problem is there's no Divas division left. AJ is the only good one and maybe Kaitlyn. Who can she feud with? No one needs to witness matches with Bellas and Total Divas.
> 
> *I will never understand the hype behind Natalya or Naomi. Both awful in the ring and have no character* or mic skills to speak of.
> 
> They need to bring Paige (as a heel with a manager) and Emma into the mix. Can't believe they let Kharma and Gail Kim go.


Yeah, strongly disagree with this bull shit. 

While I'm mixed on Naomi, Natayla? The fuck are you on? Awful in the ring? She's nothing amazing, but how can you say she's awful in the ring. Are you going to be one of those guys mentioning the one botch she did with AJ a few weeks ago and act like it's a strong leg to stand on? 

And character? What the hell do you want? WWE gave her a character with Divas Of Doom with Phoniex, and the heat worked great. It's Natayla's fault that they dropped that and gave her a farting gimmick? You're barking up the wrong tree for that one. 

Not to change the subject of the thread, but let's get real. If we're going to say "KAITLYN AND EMMA" as as an example of good female wrestlers, than you really shouldn't try to claim Nattie is awful.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This thread is amazing. So many posts and views. All because of an AJ pipe bomb. I love it. For once, we are talking about a Divas segment/promo.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Magic said:


> This is just ripping off that "shoot" promo by Punk a year ago when he complained about the company etc etc as well as Daniel Bryans promo towards Cena, except AJ Lees delivery and overall promo was subpar. I bet if it was some midcarder cutting a similar promo you guys wouldnt be creaming your pants...but since its AJ you guys are all over it. Hell if she wore pigtails you guys would be saying its the greatest promo ever. Hell, Im sure some of you are already saying that. :kobe8


Natalya could've said and I think the reaction would've been the same...maybe even better. That and I bet Bret Hart could rate it the Top 4 of promos and die happily.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

449 said:


> This thread is hilarious, *people with autism really shouldn't allowed on the internet *haha.


:StephenA2


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

449 said:


> This thread is hilarious, people with autism really shouldn't allowed on the internet haha.


:cena2


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Yeah, strongly disagree with this bull shit.
> 
> While I'm mixed on Naomi, Natayla? The fuck are you on? Awful in the ring? She's nothing amazing, but how can you say she's awful in the ring. Are you going to be one of those guys mentioning the one botch she did with AJ a few weeks ago and act like it's a strong leg to stand on?
> 
> ...


The standard of the Divas division is now so low that Natalya is seen as an excellent wrestler. That and being a Hart automatically translates to being able to go in the ring. Personally I find Natalya very boring. I'm not sure what her character/motivations is supposed to be and I've never heard her pick up a mic. The permanent smiling she does in her matches all the time is also very irritating. She can't tell a story and even uses Hart clothes, Hart music and the Sharpshooter to stay relevant and leech of their popularity. 

I'd take Kaitlyn and Emma in the ring over her any day. At least they can put on an exciting match for a Diva and have characters to work with.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Scrilla is really mad in rants at the moment. :lol


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Biast said:


> Scrilla is really mad in rants at the moment. :lol


Scrilla is


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ITT: People confusing annoying and/or poorly written character for actual talent and ability. The crazy chick character wasn't the greatest, and was really forced and contrived for some time, but to use the character direction as a negative on the actual performer is rather ridiculous. No one on the roster would have pulled that off any less annoyingly. Just look at the Rock's blue chip incarnation that was pushed and forced down our throats.. it was rejected, but when the Rock hit his stride with the character we know (and wish we had last year) he was able to shine through. Should we have continually gone _"b-b-but, his blue chip smiling days!"_ as a rebuttal for any improvements he made? And for you ad hominem kids that are bound to pop up and focus on that rather than the point behind it, she's obviously nowhere near the Rock, it's called drawing a parallel. Bad direction can really hinder talent, just look at Punk's "toolbox" babyface phase. 

If she continues with this more focused character, she'd definitely benefit and so too would the audience.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Biast said:


> Scrilla is really mad in rants at the moment. :lol


He'll get over it as soon as Da Meltz reports HHH loved the promo.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ You beauty. God give girl like you to every man


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

This shows how much faith and trust they have in AJ to allow her that much time on the mic infront of a live crowd. Other Divas are lucky if they are given 10 seconds. AJ's promo was longer than most Diva matches.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, if anything, this promo proves that AJ's more better in being a condescending, egomanicial bitch of a champion than some forced, horribly acting crazy psycho slut that she tried to play.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know how to properly do spoiler tags, but...
Why was there no follow up to this on Smackdown? Does the crew for E not work two nights a row?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah uh..

I know the promo was fantastic, but 1000 posts is OD lol


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Guys that like AJ are the same type of weirdos to complain about being friendzoned, the same type of weirdos that convince themselves to dislike sluts because that's the 'right' thing to do, the same type of weirdos that use words like; "adorable" when discussing 'women'.
Lolbye.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

They should bring Paige up and team her up with AJ to show the Bella Twins what real wrestling is about. 

AJ and Paige would make one HELL OF A TEAM.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> They should bring Paige up and team her up with AJ to show the Bella Twins what real wrestling is about.
> 
> AJ and Paige would make one HELL OF A TEAM.


Or AJ can just stay solo and run the divas divison by herself.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

ScottishJobber said:


> Guys that like AJ are the same type of weirdos to complain about being friendzoned, the same type of weirdos that convince themselves to dislike sluts because that's the 'right' thing to do, the same type of weirdos that use words like; "adorable" when discussing 'women'.
> Lolbye.


Wait a minute...what the fuck? So if a man doesn't liike womn who whore themselves out, he's weird?

Uhhhhhh...usually it's whoring that's frowned upon.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> Guys that like AJ are the same type of weirdos to complain about being friendzoned, the same type of weirdos that convince themselves to dislike sluts because that's the 'right' thing to do, the same type of weirdos that use words like; "adorable" when discussing 'women'.
> Lolbye.


Not sure how you've come to that conclusion since AJ's character is a total slut, but whatever.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

ScottishJobber said:


> Guys that like AJ are the same type of weirdos to complain about being friendzoned, the same type of weirdos that convince themselves to dislike sluts because that's the 'right' thing to do, the same type of weirdos that use words like; "adorable" when discussing 'women'.
> Lolbye.


:StephenA2

WTF did I just read?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. If you were to tell me on Sunday, that a diva was going to cut a promo that was going to get ANY type of reaction whatsoever from the internet, I would have told you, you were nuts.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :StephenA2
> 
> WTF did I just read?


Nonsensical retarded dribble.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

449 said:


> This thread is hilarious, *people with autism really shouldn't allowed on the internet haha.*


So what are you doing here then?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

ScottishJobber said:


> Guys that like AJ are the same type of weirdos to complain about being friendzoned, the same type of weirdos that convince themselves to dislike sluts because that's the 'right' thing to do, the same type of weirdos that use words like; "adorable" when discussing 'women'.
> Lolbye.


-rep for trying embarassingly hard (and failing) to look cool.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Hahaha.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

I kinda wish in 2013 people who are adults would be over calling women sluts and slut shamming.And in general I do wonder if any male Superstars had starred in a reality series that became popular if their would have been a equivalent pipe bomb management directed at them not to get too big for their britches. That said The Bellas are unlikeable,boring,entitled and seem to have made no effort to improve in any measurable way since they first entered WWE(Even the robot they once called Kelly Kelly tried to improve). I would rather see a 20 minute Snoreton or Borett promo to start a show then watch either Bella on my screen for even a minute.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Damn. If you were to tell me on Sunday, that a diva was going to cut a promo that was going to get ANY type of reaction whatsoever from the internet, I would have told you, you were nuts.


Why? It's not hard to get a reaction from the internet. All you have to do is go on a wrestling forum, copy and paste the majority opinion on something, and say it on Raw. It's exactly what her and the writers did, which is really easy to do.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why? It's not hard to get a reaction from the internet. All you have to do is go on a wrestling forum, copy and paste the majority opinion on something, and say it on Raw. It's exactly what her and the writers did, which is really easy to do.


Question do you think another Diva would've gotten a reaction like this?

I believe only Natalya would've...and that is more based on her being a Neidhart, than her mic skills. Though I reckon maybe Paige giving that promo...wrestling forums would've went nuts.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Question do you think another Diva would've gotten a reaction like this?
> 
> I believe only Natalya would've...and that is more based on her being a Neidhart, than her mic skills. Though I reckon maybe Paige giving that promo...wrestling forums would've went nuts.


It depends on whoever is the "internet darling" at the time. As long as an "internet darling" says it, the internet will obviously get behind it.

I don't care about AJ or any of the Divas as far as wrestling is concerned. The only place I like to see the Divas is on Total Divas. 

As a woman, I have extremely high standards for women when it comes to wrestling. If you aren't a "special talent" ring wise and on the mic, then I don't want to see you on my screen during Raw or Smackdown. If you don't have a gimmick that isn't beyond being a slut, a clown, a dancer, a side piece, or just generally pathetic, then I don't care about you. I want a female wrestler who's gimmick is about testing the limits of her own abilities. I don't want to hear her call other girls fat, ugly, or whores in an attempt to get heat but rather, just call them weak based on their wrestling ability. I'm tired of women playing to the typical stereotypes and then cutting promos as if they are some original, when they are just as much of an embarrassment to women's wrestling as the ones they put down in their "pipebombshell" promos.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

ScottishJobber said:


> Guys that like AJ are the same type of weirdos to complain about being friendzoned, the same type of weirdos that convince themselves to dislike sluts because that's the 'right' thing to do, the same type of weirdos that use words like; "adorable" when discussing 'women'


Or they're people who like petite girls yum, or they're people who appreciate a diva that can wrestle, or they're people who appreciate a diva that can talk, or they're people who appreciate a diva that can act, or they're people who appreciate all of those.

The 'friendzone' shit is for losers, complaining about it and even mentioning it as a thing is cringe-worthy, so yourself included.

I'm also completely for 'sluts' - you want to have sex with as many people as you want? Go ahead, your life, do what you want.

Trying too hard man.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> It depends on whoever is the "internet darling" at the time. As long as an "internet darling" says it, the internet will obviously get behind it.
> 
> I don't care about AJ or any of the Divas as far as wrestling is concerned. The only place I like to see the Divas is on Total Divas.
> 
> As a woman, I have extremely high standards for women when it comes to wrestling. If you aren't a "special talent" ring wise and on the mic, then I don't want to see you on my screen during Raw or Smackdown. If you don't have a gimmick that isn't beyond being a slut, a clown, a dancer, a side piece, or just generally pathetic, then I don't care about you. I want a female wrestler who's gimmick is about testing the limits of her own abilities. I don't want to hear her call other girls fat, ugly, or whores in an attempt to get heat but rather, just call them weak based on their wrestling ability. *I'm tired of women playing to the typical stereotypes and then cutting promos as if they are some original, when they are just as much of an embarrassment to women's wrestling as the ones they put down in their "pipebombshell" promos.*


Yeah, because they're booking themselves, right?


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

>


Lol to that awful "Pipebomb" move from the Big Show. Just hilarious..

AJ did it by miles better :


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

TankOfRate said:


> Yeah, because they're booking themselves, right?


Guys don't book themselves either and they still get called out for having crappy characters. I'm not giving special treatment to the Divas by excusing their characters. If they want to prove that they deserve to take up time from male wrestlers, then they have to come to the table with better packages than what they have been and are currently offering.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

LovelyElle890 said:


> It depends on whoever is the "internet darling" at the time. As long as an "internet darling" says it, the internet will obviously get behind it.
> 
> I don't care about AJ or any of the Divas as far as wrestling is concerned. The only place I like to see the Divas is on Total Divas.
> 
> As a woman, I have extremely high standards for women when it comes to wrestling. If you aren't a "special talent" ring wise and on the mic, then I don't want to see you on my screen during Raw or Smackdown. If you don't have a gimmick that isn't beyond being a slut, a clown, a dancer, a side piece, or just generally pathetic, then I don't care about you. I want a female wrestler who's gimmick is about testing the limits of her own abilities. I don't want to hear her call other girls fat, ugly, or whores in an attempt to get heat but rather, just call them weak based on their wrestling ability. I'm tired of women playing to the typical stereotypes and then cutting promos as if they are some original, when they are just as much of an embarrassment to women's wrestling as the ones they put down in their "pipebombshell" promos.


Well said...

I wish female wrestlers were held to the same standards as men...atleast in WWE..though we all know what they want to use them as..


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> As a woman, I have extremely high standards for women when it comes to wrestling. If you aren't a "special talent" ring wise and on the mic, then I don't want to see you on my screen during Raw or Smackdown. If you don't have a gimmick that isn't beyond being a slut, a clown, a dancer, a side piece, or just generally pathetic, then I don't care about you. I want a female wrestler who's gimmick is about testing the limits of her own abilities. *I don't want to hear her call other girls fat, ugly, or whores in an attempt to get heat but rather, just call them weak based on their wrestling ability.* I'm tired of women playing to the typical stereotypes and then cutting promos as if they are some original, when they are just as much of an embarrassment to women's wrestling as the ones they put down in their "pipebombshell" promos.


Underlined is blatant sexism.

Bold is ironically exactly what AJ did.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

AJ was right to call them out too. The whole premise of TD is ridiculous in itself. The only veteran who actually should be teaching any of the new girls anything is Natalya. The Bellas proved during the promo that they are clearly NOT veterans. All Naomi & Cameron have done in the WWE has been cheerleaders. For the most part, WWE put the garbage of the Diva's division that they weren't using on the reality show. 

Hopefully the two new girls were taking notes, because AJ's promo was a great example of what they should be trying to achieve one day.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

did someone say drop the bombshell?




but seriously. This is just an angle for Total Divas for season 2. I think that the the source is wrestling observer


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

krai999 said:


> but seriously. This is just an angle for Total Divas for season 2. I think that the the source is wrestling observer


That's just speculation. They don't have any source to make that even a substantial claim.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Randumo24 said:


> AJ was right to call them out too. The whole premise of TD is ridiculous in itself. The only veteran who actually should be teaching any of the new girls anything is Natalya. The Bellas proved during the promo that they are clearly NOT veterans. All Naomi & Cameron have done in the WWE has been cheerleaders. For the most part, WWE put the garbage of the Diva's division that they weren't using on the reality show.
> 
> *Hopefully the two new girls were taking notes, because AJ's promo was a great example of what they should be trying to achieve one day.*


Nah they're tryna get their foot into Hollywood...


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how anyone can shit on that promo. It was very good.

However, I hated how the heel trio were constatly shouting over there as if they don't give a fuck and can do whatever they want. It was distracting to listen to AJ at times.

Another ting I took from the promo is the fact that WWE seem to be aware of the problem they have with these girls and yet they do nothing about it. Why not build Naomi/Natalya like AJ so when they are in a ring together, the crowd can also care about the others? 

I hope there's a good follow-up for this and not just a small angle for Total Divas.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> Nah they're tryna get their foot into Hollywood...


That's the problem with most of the current divas.



Itami said:


> I don't know how anyone can shit on that promo. It was very good.
> 
> However, I hated how the heel trio were constatly shouting over there as if they don't give a fuck and can do whatever they want. It was distracting to listen to AJ at times.
> 
> ...


Naomi & Natalya can't be built up like AJ because they have no mic skills. They have talent in the ring, but that's not enough to interest the crowd in a feud. If Natalya had more than an ounce of charisma, she would be much better off.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> Naomi & Natalya can't be built up like AJ because they have no mic skills. They have talent in the ring, but that's not enough to interest the crowd in a feud. If Natalya had more than an ounce of charisma, she would be much better off.


The reason they are bad because they aren't given any mic time. Put them on the mic more and they will improve. People keep forgetting AJ sucked on the mic when she came about, but she got better through experience, and later on, being mentored by guys like Punk, Cena etc.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Lord Stark said:


> The reason they are bad because they aren't given any mic time. Put them on the mic more and they will improve. People keep forgetting AJ sucked on the mic when she came about, but she got better through experience, and later on, being mentored by guys like Punk, Cena etc.


Natalya has been given mic time, and it's not just that she lacks mic skills, she doesn't have the natural charisma. Even before AJ got good on the mic, people still wanted to hear what she had to say. The only reason there even was to really critique AJ's mic work was because she was working main event angles. It's not like she was ever subpar by diva standards.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

This AJ's promo made me bought a pair of Chuck Taylors LOL.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

BBoiz94 said:


> This AJ's promo made me bought a pair of Chuck Taylors LOL.


for some reason Chucks always rub my heels...shame cause I like them...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

BBoiz94 said:


> This AJ's promo made me bought a pair of Chuck Taylors LOL.


Lol for real?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

GOAT promo


----------



## ChicagoMadePUNK (Aug 24, 2013)

Just me that thinks aj is so so hot,she looks unreal in her cute little ring geaf


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Sigh*...

This would suck MAJOR ass.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Maizeandbluekid said:


> *Sigh*...
> 
> This would suck MAJOR ass.


Not surprised one bit. This could play into the storyline where a diva becomes the corporate divas champion therefore turning aj face joining bryan ziggler miz and show. I mean it was a really bad timing for aj to drop a pipebomb kayfabe wise when triple h doesn't want anybody be speaking out on management.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just noticed WWE's upload of this promo has the "AJ" chants and cheers removed (right before the "Do you wanna know what I see in the ring?" line)


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

krai999 said:


> Not surprised one bit. This could play into the storyline where a diva becomes the corporate divas champion therefore turning aj face joining bryan ziggler miz and show. I mean it was a really bad timing for aj to drop a pipebomb kayfabe wise when triple h doesn't want anybody be speaking out on management.


AJ should join the Corporation and become the corporate champion.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> AJ should join the Corporation and become the corporate champion.


why? the purpose of the corporation is to get as much heat as possible. Your not supposed to like the corporation. And she's over as fuck. Besides she sucks as a heel. Unlike Orton and Triple H there more natural heels and know there craft especially triple H. I mean how can you hate her when she's speaking the truth 99% of the fans would agree. Not only that but it seems that is most likely route there taking. I mean if this is a pipebomb then that would be an anti-establishment promo and AGAINST the company


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> I just noticed WWE's upload of this promo has the "AJ" chants and cheers removed (right before the "Do you wanna know what I see in the ring?" line)


WWE thinks that people have a memory span of less than a week.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

That was amazing. AJ's usually a good mic worker, but hot damn, she just showed why she's the only Diva worth a damn right now. Maybe Natalia's good in the ring, but like Trish (and to a lesser extent, Lita) Divass really need to look good, talk well, and be good in the ring. And Natalia's only got one of those traits.



Maizeandbluekid said:


> *Sigh*...
> 
> This would suck MAJOR ass.


Well AJ is a heel. And heels need to lose, especially after burying an entire division.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

I loved AJ's promo. It was fantastic and every single word of it was true. With the exception of Natalya, none of the Total Divas deserve to be on the show. They are all glorified actresses/models who couldn't make it in the industry, so they found a WWE superstar to leech off.

But the thing that really grinds my gears about the segment was the way the Bella twins kept talking over AJ and trying to take the spotlight mid-promo. And then to top it off, they completely no-sold the promo by skipping in a circle after it was over in an attempt to mock AJ. It was painful to watch and reminded me why Maria can't stand the Bellas.


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

krai999 said:


> Not surprised one bit. This could play into the storyline where a diva becomes the corporate divas champion therefore turning aj face joining bryan ziggler miz and show. I mean it was a really bad timing for aj to drop a pipebomb kayfabe wise when triple h doesn't want anybody be speaking out on management.


True. If anything, Total Divas is the embodiment of the Corporation where mainstream exposure is more important than in-ring quality. AJ should be turned face and one of the Bellas as the Corporate-sponsored Divas Champion.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> Well AJ is a heel. And heels need to lose, especially after burying an entire division.


Not if she turns face. :russo

And surely instead of taking the title off the most over diva to improe ratings wouldn't it make more sense to put the most over diva on the show to improve ratings? :vince4


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

SUNDAY said:


> And surely instead of taking the title off the most over diva to improe ratings wouldn't it make more sense to put the most over diva on the show to improve ratings? :vince4


YES, this.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> AJ should join the Corporation and become the corporate champion.


Wouldn't be surprised if they put AJ on it with Orton and then she would gets her revenge on Byran and Ziggler lol


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Well AJ is a heel. And heels need to lose, especially after burying an entire division.


That certainly was not a heel promo.

It's sickening how they're using the title as a prop for a reality television show, but it's WWE.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Right now there are three affinities. Heel, Face, and Corporation Heel. AJ is Heel, but not corporation. It doesn't even make sense for her to join the Corporation. The Bellas, if anything, are the embodiment of the Corporation.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't see how they could think that one of the Total Divas having the belt would boost ratings, nobody actually cares about the Divas championship.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sesshomaru said:


> That was amazing. AJ's usually a good mic worker, but hot damn, she just showed why she's the only Diva worth a damn right now. Maybe Natalia's good in the ring, but like Trish (and to a lesser extent, Lita) Divass really need to look good, talk well, and be good in the ring. And Natalia's only got one of those traits.
> 
> 
> 
> Well AJ is a heel. And heels need to lose, especially after burying an entire division.


Unless you are HHH of course


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Jus going to put my two cents in. The reason why this was a great promo by AJ is because it addressed every problem that people who actually like to watch good women's wrestling, and who want the women to have meaningful storylines and actually to be part of the larger narrative of the WWE have had with the Diva's division ever since Trish and Lita left.


----------



## Never Give Up 34 (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't like it. WWE should be telling kids the importance of never giving up


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Never Give Up 34 said:


> I didn't like it. WWE should be telling kids the importance of never giving up


That's Cena's role. We don't need another superstar to be annoying like him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> I just noticed WWE's upload of this promo has the "AJ" chants and cheers removed (right before the "Do you wanna know what I see in the ring?" line)


That was initially, but they changed the video of it they uploaded about a day later. This one has the majority of the chants.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Even though I'm annoyed that the only reason AJ may drop the title is for the sake of some fucking "reality" show, I'd rather it be to Nattie than a Bella. Nattie is the top technical female worker currently in the company, is a veteran, and has put in a lot of work and effort for multiple years, even BEFORE she stepped foot in a WWE ring.

So I'd rather it be her than let it be one of the Talent-less Bella Twats.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I'd also have no problem with it being Natalya, even though I disagree with AJ dropping the title already.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> That was amazing. AJ's usually a good mic worker, but hot damn, she just showed why she's the only Diva worth a damn right now. Maybe Natalia's good in the ring,* but like Trish (and to a lesser extent, Lita)* Divass really need to look good, talk well, and be good in the ring. And Natalia's only got one of those traits.


Am I the only person who hasn't been brainwashed by WWE and realise Trish is one of the most overrated workers in WWE history? Lita is marginally better than Trish, because Trish is overrated.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Never Give Up 34 said:


> I didn't like it. WWE should be telling kids the importance of never giving up


Are you Cena trolling atm, brother?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Am I the only person who hasn't been brainwashed by WWE and realise Trish is one of the most overrated workers in WWE history? Lita is marginally better than Trish, because Trish is overrated.


Of course she gets overrated, but when a lot of people call you the GOAT, it's hard not to be overrated.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Never Give Up 34 said:


> I didn't like it. WWE should be telling kids the importance of never giving up


You're one of those people who posts on WWE's Facebook page, aren't you? :vince5


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread is still going on?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread has been going on way too long.
I hope it never dies.


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

kick ass


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Fuck that Total Divas. AJ shouldn't lose the title


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Fuck that Total Divas. AJ shouldn't lose the title


If they do go through with this, they're only doing it for the show, hopefully they drop the title back to AJ at Battleground, or hopefully the report is just bullshit and AJ keeps the title.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


> Of course she gets overrated, but when a lot of people call you the GOAT, it's hard not to be overrated.


That's the definition of overrated.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> If they do go through with this, they're only doing it for the show, hopefully they drop the title back to AJ at Battleground, or hopefully the report is just bullshit and AJ keeps the title.


Yeah you're right. I hope that the report is going to be shit and AJ is keeping the title. The Divas division would go back to boring etc without AJ, as the Divas Champion. Wouldn't even watch without AJ.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The only person making the diva's division even remotely relevant and they talk about taking the title off her? I'll believe it when I see it, unless she's going to be pushed into a greater storyline.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AJ's promo was badass.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

i have a bad feeling that Stephanie is going to screw AJ out of the divas title and the Bella Twins are going to join the corporation just to have the divas title in their grasp.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> i have a bad feeling that Stephanie is going to screw AJ out of the divas title and the Bella Twins are going to join the corporation just to have the divas title in their grasp.


I think there is a possibility of this happening, but with Natalya, not the Bella Twins.


Or AJ could just join the corporation, she could hook up with Randy Orton, what a great pairing that is. Randy & AJ 


That would kinda kill Randy's character though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Really hope it's Nattie vs AJ and not the Bellas. Give them a PPV match at NOC and they'll knock it out of the park.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Bob the Jobber said:


> The only person making the diva's division even remotely relevant and they talk about taking the title off her? I'll believe it when I see it, unless she's going to be pushed into a greater storyline.


I really think she needs to keep the title to keep the title relevant.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Really hope it's Nattie vs AJ and not the Bellas. Give them a PPV match at NOC and they'll knock it out of the park.


I actually think AJ vs Naomi would be a better match, seeing as they have had some pretty good matches in the past. She just wouldn't be a legitimate challenger at this point. As long as WWE doesn't screw the momentum up by taking the title off AJ, it's not even all that important which one faces her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Randumo24 said:


> I actually think AJ vs Naomi would be a better match, seeing as they have had some pretty good matches in the past. She just wouldn't be a legitimate challenger at this point. As long as WWE doesn't screw the momentum up by taking the title off AJ, it's not even all that important which one faces her.


AJ's had the best chem with Naomi and Maxine imo. They've wrestled each other a lot. But I think if you give Nattie a LEGIT match for the title and book it like they would do a house show match, it might something real nice.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ's had the best chem with Naomi and Maxine imo. They've wrestled each other a lot. But I think if you give Nattie a LEGIT match for the title and book it like they would do a house show match, it might something real nice.


With the rumors lately, I'll be happy as long as AJ wins.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

They can finally do the pipebomb angles right and have AJ Lee conquer the corporate Bella Twins or have a heel turn amongst Nat or the Funkadactyls. The pipebomb angle and the Corporation need to coincide, that'll just raise the bar even higher for the Divas.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Pacmanboi said:


> They can finally do the pipebomb angles right and have AJ Lee conquer the corporate Bella Twins or have a heel turn amongst Nat or the Funkadactyls. The pipebomb angle and the Corporation need to coincide, that'll just raise the bar even higher for the Divas.


Can be done quite easily. Have Steph call out AJ for tarnishing a new product of theirs (Total Divas), and make her want to take AJ down. She constantly pits her against a divas division that all hates her. AJ has a face turn and she gets to be put in her own anti-authority feud with Steph. It wouldn't get in the way of the current storyline anyhow as Stepth is at best a B player in the corporation.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Instead of screwing AJ, they should screw Total E and should do what's good for business :HHH2

Bring Steph vs AJ involving with the Corporation Story and make AJ face. That would be good for business I guess :

Instead of that boring Total E Match!


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Instead of screwing AJ, they should screw Total E and should do what's good for business :HHH2
> 
> Bring Steph vs AJ involving with the Corporation Story and make AJ face. That would be good for business I guess :
> 
> Instead of that boring Total E Match!


Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and AJ vs The CORP. That wouldn't be awkward at all... especially when John boy comes to save them...


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

SUNDAY said:


> Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and AJ vs The CORP. That wouldn't be awkward at all... especially when John boy comes to save them...


Yes, but it would be better then the Total Divas crap in my mine. Oh John Boy, I already forgot dat guy :cena2

I would be also funny, AJ with her 4 ex boy friends lol they could put an good Story


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I could see AJ & Punk teaming together again.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

SUNDAY said:


> Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and AJ vs The CORP. That wouldn't be awkward at all... especially when John boy comes to save them...


In the Main-Event scene once again so she can ruin 2013 like she ruined 2012 ? There is a divas division, she could just stay in there. She is just beginning to get good in my eyes after her huge overpush...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Can be done quite easily. Have Steph call out AJ for tarnishing a new product of theirs (Total Divas), and make her want to take AJ down. She constantly pits her against a divas division that all hates her. AJ has a face turn and she gets to be put in her own anti-authority feud with Steph. It wouldn't get in the way of the current storyline anyhow as Steph is at best a B player in the corporation.


I'd even go as far as rating Steph B+ :cool2


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

To be honest, I'd rather they kept the divas storyline separate from the corporation because it brings something different to the table and would make the divas division stand out. They just need to stop treating the Divas as the bathroom break and put time and investment into them.

If they feel they HAVE to get AJ involved in the corporation storyline somehow then they need to keep her away from Bryan, The Shield, Orton, HHH etc. and have the divas storyline separate where the main antagonist for AJ is Stephanie and her chosen champion for the Divas division whoever that may be.

But AJ has no place in the main angle at this point and she needs to stand on her own in her own storyline. And she's more than capable of doing that in my opinion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

SUNDAY said:


> Punk, Bryan, Ziggler and AJ vs The CORP. That wouldn't be awkward at all... especially when John boy comes to save them...


*Absolutely TERRIBLE idea. Keep AJ away from the main event at all costs.*


----------



## CastielIsGod (Jun 15, 2013)

Apparently there will be a fallout to the pipebomb at raw and it's one of the focal points of the show, i hope they don't screw it up.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Absolutely TERRIBLE idea. Keep AJ away from the main event at all costs.*


If then new Heyman guy is a girl like some people think, then I wouldn't be surprised to see AJ & Punk do some teaming up again.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Crusade said:


> To be honest, I'd rather they kept the divas storyline separate from the corporation because it brings something different to the table and would make the divas division stand out. They just need to stop treating the Divas as the bathroom break and put time and investment into them.


Stephanie is literally the only reason that people started caring about women's wrestling in the WWE after the glory days.

If it wasn't for her playing that character and getting involved with the female storylines AND the male storylines, everyone's favourite-diva-to-overrate, Trish, and to a lesser extent, Lita, would be nothing.

Steph is turning to be a pretty big heel, and naturally, the WWE won't let a guy smack a woman around (and even if they did it would be a heel guy smacking a face girl), so they need a diva to take her down a notch.

What could happen, is Steph could distance herself from the actual Corporation, let HHH and Vince work that themselves, and she could do the same thing but with the divas.

Basically have Stephanie as HHH, both of the Bella's as Orton, and AJ as Bryan. It's a genuine clone, but it's separate.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> Stephanie is literally the only reason that people started caring about women's wrestling in the WWE after the glory days.
> 
> If it wasn't for her playing that character and getting involved with the female storylines AND the male storylines, everyone's favourite-diva-to-overrate, Trish, and to a lesser extent, Lita, would be nothing.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind this storyline as I think Steph makes a great corporate heel. And having AJ loosely connected to the main Corporation angle would be interesting, but I still think AJ should be the main focus of a separate Divas angle. It will do wonders for the division and the belt itself. I mean a ~3 min promo from AJ and now people are starting to give a shit about the division. Let AJ hold her own.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Absolutely TERRIBLE idea. Keep AJ away from the main event at all costs.*


This!

This is why i found AJ so annoying last year. She was main-eventing PPV's as a referee, she was the main focus in the main-event storyline.. It was annoying. No diva should be involved in a main-event storyline. Let AJ run the divas division, she's doing a great job at it, and keep her away from the main-event.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I think there is a possibility of this happening, but with Natalya, not the Bella Twins.
> 
> 
> Or AJ could just join the corporation, she could hook up with Randy Orton, what a great pairing that is. Randy & AJ
> ...


AJ won't join the corporation. She is too over with the fans. It makes more sense to have her join Team Daniel Bryan.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> AJ won't join the corporation. She is too over with the fans. It makes more sense to have her join Team Daniel Bryan.


She's still a heel at the moment so it's possible. She should either join the corporation or keep her out of this storyline, which would probably be a better idea.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Whatever she does tonight could be very telling of what WWE's plans for her are.


----------



## AJFanBoy89 (Aug 29, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Really hope it's Nattie vs AJ and not the Bellas. Give them a PPV match at NOC and they'll knock it out of the park.


AJ vs Natayla would be good but i rather it be PAIGE vs AJ! I want this match so bad.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

AJFanBoy89 said:


> AJ vs Natayla would be good but i rather it be PAIGE vs AJ! I want this match so bad.


It will happen one day.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> I wouldnt mind this storyline as I think Steph makes a great corporate heel. And having AJ loosely connected to the main Corporation angle would be interesting, but I still think AJ should be the main focus of a separate Divas angle. It will do wonders for the division and the belt itself. I mean a ~3 min promo from AJ and now people are starting to give a shit about the division. Let AJ hold her own.


I don't disagree. I would actually prefer AJ to get over without Steph. However I'm just noting that Stephanie's involvement in the show back 10+ years ago is the reason Trish, the so-called GOAT diva (who in my mind has been surpassed by AJ already) is considered great, and it isn't necessarily a bad idea putting AJ in a programme with Steph.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

BELLAS: "You just skip! You just skip!"

AJ 3:16: "You just suck dicks."


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I don't disagree. I would actually prefer AJ to get over without Steph. However I'm just noting that Stephanie's involvement in the show back 10+ years ago is the reason Trish, the so-called GOAT diva (who in my mind has been surpassed by AJ already) is considered great, and it isn't necessarily a bad idea putting AJ in a programme with Steph.


JR did recently say that she's on her way to being in the conversation of being the best of all time.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Absolutely TERRIBLE idea. Keep AJ away from the main event at all costs.*


Wasn't my idea.



Y2J_Ado said:


> Instead of screwing AJ, they should screw Total E and should do what's good for business :HHH2
> 
> Bring Steph vs AJ involving with the Corporation Story and make AJ face. That would be good for business I guess :
> 
> Instead of that boring Total E Match!


All i was doing was pointing out how awkward it would be.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

max314 said:


> BELLAS: "You just skip! You just skip!"
> 
> AJ 3:16: "You just suck dicks."


:lmao


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I enjoyed AJ in the main event scene as well as her as general manager. Now it seems like she doesn't get enough air time.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

I read on youtube some people saying that they didn't find this promo very good because pipebomb type promos are the easiest to cut. That any of the other divas could have done it just as well. 

All you have to do to prove both of those points false is: First, watch the crappy "pipebomb" AJ Styles tried to do. Second, watch any promos the other divas have cut.


----------



## stevie888 (Mar 10, 2008)

Utterly awesome - Love just about everything AJ does...& she hawt!!


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

SUNDAY said:


> All i was doing was pointing out how awkward it would be.


Ah okay  and I thought about a little bit, would be acutally really awkward.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

stevie888 said:


> Utterly awesome - Love just about everything AJ does...& she hawt!!


Well I can't really argue with that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Still can't get over how great that promo was. :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Still can't get over how great that promo was. :mark:


She's become very good on the mic. Just look at the way she tore up Lawler on Raw.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Easily the best talker in the Divas locker-room.

If any other diva did a promo like that, people would've cared, but not as much as they did for AJ simply because AJ's the best talker out of all the girls, plus she's the champion.


----------



## BrittonPatrick (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*

he is speaking too much as what one expect from the guy .. in fact, there is no one expecting nothing from such a dumb


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: AJ Pipebomb!!!!!*



BrittonPatrick said:


> he is speaking too much as what one expect from the guy .. in fact, there is no one expecting nothing from such a dumb


Wtf?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

There's a reason she's on my list of kick ass women.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

This thread hasn't died yet.. Well in that case, enjoy my sig.

You're welcome.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

King BOOKAH said:


> This thread hasn't died yet.. Well in that case, enjoy my sig.
> 
> You're welcome.


I like my sig, but it's better in gif form lol.


----------

